# Schwimmteichbau von Thias



## thias (31. Aug. 2006)

Hi allerseits,

ich will mich hier und meine Ideen über meinen neuen Schwimmteich hier vorstellen. 
Seit etwa 5 Jahren besitze ich einen Teich, ca. 20 m² mit 15 m Bachlauf.
Den hat mir damals im Rahmen des Hausbaus ein GaLa-Betrieb angelegt nach dem Motto: rundes Loch ausgehoben, Folie rein und dann tonnenweise Kies.
 
Nachdem ich den Betrieb rausgeschmissen habe, habe ich versucht zu retten, was zu retten ist. Sicher sind noch viele Baufehler vorhanden, sieht aber jetzt vielleicht ganz annehmbar aus.
 
 
 
 
Nun will ich einen Schwimmteich anlegen (an andere Stelle) und habe mich dazu auch umgehend informiert. Die logischsten und schlüssigsten Konzepte habe ich bei naturagart gefunden. (Deren umstrittene Werbung regt mich nicht auf, sondern bringt mich zum Schmunzeln). Ansonsten werden beim Thema Filter ja Glaubenskriege ausgefochten und viel Vodoo verbreitet.

Fortsetzung mit Plänen folgt


----------



## Dr.J (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

auf den 1.Blick kann ich keine offensichtlichen Baufehler finden, ausser, dass sich deine Seerosen für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weit ausgebreitet haben.

Ansonsten ist der Teich sehr schön eingewachsen. Wie ist denn eigentlich die Wasserqualität? Hast Du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem aktuellen Teich oder ist alles zur Zufriedenheit?

Bzgl. des Schwimmteiches werden sich sicher noch unsere "Schwimmteichprofis" melden. Und schau dir die Firmen, die soetwas anbieten sehr genau an. Ich habe erst diese Woche einen TV-Beitrag über den Bau eines Schwimmteiches gesehen, ich habe nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Dort wurde z.B. eine 4-fache Lage von Teichfolie verbaut.  Angeblich um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass der Teich auch dicht ist.  Das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Vom Stil her habe ich einen Naturgarten, ein Holzfachwerkhaus und einen Phantastischen Blick auf volle 300°  (Bergkuppe)
 

Die Daten des neuen Schwimmteiches:
Ca. 100 m² Schwimmteich
Ca. 25 m² Filtergraben
Ca. 8 m Bachlauf

Er soll an dieser Stelle entstehen:
 
 
Im Urlaub in Schweden habe ich mich dann inspirieren lassen und einiges zu Papier gebracht, was ich hier zur Diskussion stellen möchte.
Da ich auf dieser Grundstücksseite nicht viel Platz habe (kein Zaun, aber städtische Wiesen), schmiegt sich der Teich recht eng an das Haus an, was aber auch recht reizvoll sein kann. Auf den Bildern kann man die Lage erkennen.
 
Der Schwimmbereich im Teich hat eine Länge von etwa 15 m und eine Tiefe von 1,5…2 m. 
Der Aufbau ist:
Vlies 900/PVC-Folie 1mm in Bahnen geschweißt/dann je nach Aufbau Vlies 900, Ufermatte oder Verbundmatte mit vorgeblendeter Naturstein-Mauer/Verputzt.
Als Bodensubstrat dient gewaschener Estrichsand.
Im Teich sind Terrassen in verschiedener Höhe angelegt. Diese sollen als Pflanzterassen und als Sicherheit im Badebetrieb dienen. Da der Teich Nährstoffarm sein soll, muss ich sehen, ob auf den Terrassen auch Pflanzen wachsen (Seerosen wahrscheinlich nur mit Dünger). 
In einem Teiluferbereich wird ein nährstoffreicher Ufergraben angelegt, evtl. auch als Moorbeet. Das Wasser wird durch Kapillarwirkung der (bepflanzten) Ufermatte aus dem Teich gesaugt.
Anhang anzeigen 7715
Nun zur Funktion des Teiches:
Er soll mit einem mechanischen, pflanzlichen oder wie auch immer genannten biologischen Filter nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip arbeiten.
 
Die Ansaugstellen sind 2x Bodenabsaugungen im Schwimmbereich für Sedimente und ein Skimmer in Hauptwindrichtung. Die Schläuche werden in einem Sammelschacht zusammengeführt und können einzeln abgesperrt werden (Zielsaugtechnik). 
Aus dem Schacht geht es in den Filtergraben, ca. 12 m lang. Dort können sich in aller Ruhe die Sedimente absetzen. Pflanzsubstrat ist Verlegesand.
Nach NG würde das schon reichen. Aber ich setze noch eins oben drauf und baue am Ende des Filtergraben noch einen Kies/Pflanzenfilter. Dazu dient eine bepflanzte Kiesschicht (ca. 40 cm), die von oben nach unten in die Drainagerohre durchströmt wird. Als eine Kiesschicht könnte ich mir Kalksteinschotter vorstellen, das dies den PH-Wert stabilisieren soll.
Die Drainagerohre münden in einen Pumpenschacht. Die Pumpe (6000l/h) verringert das Wasser im Schacht (dadurch wird durch Kiesfilter, Filtergraben, Skimmer/Bodenabsaugung das Wasser aus dem Schwimmteich abgesaugt) und pumpt das Wasser in den Bachlauf (1 m Höhe) oder alternativ direkt in den Schwimmteich zurück. 
Hier folgen nun die ganzen Teichquerschnitte:
 
 
 
 

Gerne beantworte ich noch Fragen und stelle mein Konzept zur Diskussion.

Eine anregende Diskussion und viele Grüsse
Thias


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thias,
> 
> auf den 1.Blick kann ich keine offensichtlichen Baufehler finden, .



Hallo Dr. J
Baufehler:
- steile Folienwände, dass selbst Kies nicht hält und tonnen reingeschüttet werden musste (nachdem ich mich beschwert hatte, dass meine Kleinkinder dort ertrinken )
- keine Pflanzterassen
- kreisrund und einfallslos
- Folie am Rand in Erde eingegraben (Dochtwirkung)
- Wasserstand 1/2 m unter Niveau
- ... 

Auf dem 1. Foto sind auch schon meine ersten Reparaturen sichtbar (Steg mit Sitzplatz zieht den Teich in die Länge, kleine Bucht, mehr Bepflanzung usw.

Mit der Wassequalität bin ich sehr zufrieden, absolut klar, nur im Frühjahr etwa 2 Eimer Fadenalgen abfischen (ich lasse aber auch Regenwasser reinlaufen, direkt vom Dach .. ich weiß  )
...In Gartenzeitschriften wird ja oft ein ähnlicher Mist beschrieben wie im Fernsehen...auch im Internet muss man sehr selektieren. Ich versuche das umzusetzen, was mir auch logisch erscheint und sich mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt.
Gruß Thias


----------



## Martin a. B. (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Thias

Beeindruckendes Projekt!

Aber eine Frage: der Sammelschacht liegt unterwasser (Schnitt E - E)? Heißt das, er ist nach oben wasserdicht geschlossen? Wir wird er dann gereingt?

Ist Sandstein als Innenverkleidung nicht zu porös /schlecht sauber zu halten. Gibt der nicht Nährstoffe/ Mineralien an das Wasser ab, (ähnlich Kalk?)

gruß

Martin a. B.


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*



			
				Martin a. B. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Frage: der Sammelschacht liegt unterwasser (Schnitt E - E)? Heißt das, er ist nach oben wasserdicht geschlossen? Wir wird er dann gereingt?
> 
> Ist Sandstein als Innenverkleidung nicht zu porös /schlecht sauber zu halten. Gibt der nicht Nährstoffe/ Mineralien an das Wasser ab, (ähnlich Kalk?)



Hallo Martin,
das Bild ist schlecht gescannt, da ist noch n Deckel drauf  , ansonsten hätte ich noch nen Skimmer. Er reicht also ganz knapp über die Wasseroberfläche. Aber reinigen muss ich ihn denke ich nicht, da ständig eine Strömung vorhanden ist.

Den Teich will ich innen auch nicht abschrubben. Ich finde es gut, wenn da ein leichter Algen- und Pflanzenbelag drauf ist. Durch die poröse Oberfläche sind die Mauern auch nicht so rutschig. Auf glattem Granit würden sich trotzdem Algen ansiedeln.
Sicher können Nährstoffe im Sandstein enthalten sein, aber ich denke, die sind irgendwann einmal ausgespült. Wenn sich kalk löst, soll das gar nicht so schlimm sein, sondern eher den pH Wert stabilisieren (hab ich mal gelesen).
Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (4. Sep. 2006)

*Welche Filter sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo allerseits,

nun will ich an die erfahrenen Profis hier im Forum bezüglich Filtertechnik ein paar Fragen stellen.
In einem Schwimmteich geht es darum, nährstoffarmes Wasser zu haben (geringe Algenbildung) und durch möglichst wenig Schwebeteile das Wasser zu trüben.
Ich möchte nur einen natürlichen Filter (keine Schwämme, Matten etc.) einsetzen.
Das Prinzip von NG mit Filtergraben getrennt vom Schwimmteich leuchtet mir ein: Das Sediment wird aus dem Teich abgesaugt und soll sich im Filtergraben absetzen. Das ist logisch. Die Planzen werden dort gut mit Nährstoffen versorgt. Für die gelösten Nährstoffe sind viele Unterwasserpflanzen, die über die Blätter (nicht Wurzeln) die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser herausziehen. Nach NG ist das völlig ausreichend.

Nun gibt es aber gaanz vieeele Teichbauer, die auf das Prinzip des durchströmten Kiesfilters schwören. 
Dort können durch Planzenwurzeln Nährstoffe aufgenommen werden. Das wars aber meiner Meinung nach auch schon.
Eine mechanische Filterung mit Kies/Sand ist sehr fraglich, da das Sediment bald alles zusetzen wird. Das die vielbeschworenen Bakterienstämme Ammonium und Ammoniak etc. abbauen ist in einem Schwimmteich ohne nennenswerten Fischbesatz ohne Bedeutung. Es soll ja keine Kläranlage für Abwässer sein  
Können Bakterien Nährstoffe "verschwinden lassen"???? (ohne. dass sie selber zu Nährstoffen werden. Pflanzen auslichten ist immer möglich, aber Bakterien aussortieren? ) Oder stimmt das, wie behauptet wird, dass Bakterien Nährstoffe in Wasser und CO² umwandeln können?
Welche Vorteile hat sonst so ein durchströmtes Kiesfeld?
Ich glaube bei Bio-Nova-Teichen steht was von noch nicht erforschten Vorgängen  .
Kann mir da jemand eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung geben?

Viele Grüße 
Thias


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

ich bin zugegebenermaßen nicht gerade ein Spezialist auf diesem Gebiet... aber ich versuche mich mal daran.
(mich interessiert dieses Thema auch, also wer mehr weiß.. immer her damit!)

Wie wollen die eine Gesteinsschüttung unter Wasser (im Teich/Schwimmbereich?) säubern? Da sammelt sich doch jede Menge Dreck zwischen den Kieseln an. Absaugen scheidet dann wohl aus, oder?
Bilder aus der Anfangsphase von Schwimmteichen sagen da absolut gar nichts aus.

Bakterien können ganz sicher Stoffe umbauen oder sie in die eigene Substanz einbauen. Aber ein Abbau, sodass die Stoffe im Nirvana verschwinden, dürfte schwierig werden. 
In richtigen Kläranlagen findet eine Steuerung der Umbauprozesse statt. Das dürfte in einem 0815-Kiesfilter schwierig werden. Zumal z.B. aus NO3 nur unter absolutem Sauerstoffabschluß N2 wird (Denitrifikation).
Natürlich bauen die Mikroorganismen einige Stoffe in ihre Leiber ein, aber auch sie sterben irgendwann oder werden "zuviele". 
Eine Mineralisation findet ganz sicher statt (Umfang?), aber auch diese "Mineralien" müssen irgendwo bleiben. In Kläranlagen muss der entstehende Schlamm auch irgendwo entnommen + entsorgt werden.

Was ich daher als sehr problematisch ansehe, ist eine fehlende Grobschmutzabscheidung. Der "Schmodder" aus dem Teich setzt Dir ziemlich schnell den Kiesfilter zu und dann ist der Tag des Kieswaschens oder -austauschens ganz schnell da. 
Wenn soviele Teichbesitzer auf solche Kiesfilter schwören, dann würde ich nur zwei Fragen stellen: Wie alt ist der Kiesfilter? Hat er vorweg eine Grobschmutzabscheidung? 
Das Ganze mag einige Jahre gut funktionieren, aber irgendwann sind doch die Hohlräume dicht.. und dann? 

Karsten. hatte vor einigen Wochen mal einige Aufnahmen seines bepflanzten Kiesfilters bei einer Reparatur gezeigt. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338
Bei ihm hat dank der Schilfwurzeln auch keine Fäulnis stattgefunden. Wenn der Sauerstoff aber bis in die untersten Schichten dringen kann, dann ist eins (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) ziemlich sicher ausgeschlossen: Abbau der Stickstoffverbindungen zu gasförmigen Stickstoff!
Phosphat- und Stickstoffverbindungen sollte übrigens auch durch die Pflanzen eines Pflanzenfilter/Filtergrabens entzogen werden.
Ich sehe eigentlich keine Gründe für einen Kiesfilter, außer bei der biologischen Wasserbehandlung (Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien -> die den Umbau der fischgiftigen N-verbindungen in Nitrat leisten). Und das kann in einem mäßig besetzten Fischteich ein Bodensubstrat oder ein Biofilter sicherlich ebenfalls ganz gut leisten. Der Biofilter hat den Vorteil, dass er sich weniger zeitaufwändig reinigen läßt als mehrere Tonnen Kies/Sand. (Für einen 80m² Teich immerhin schon 28 Tonnen also gut und gerne um die 20m³ :?  )

Auf ihren Seiten weißt die Firma auf die natürlichen Filter der Natur hin, die aus mehrere Meter dicken Kies- und Sandschichten bestehen und obendrauf oft noch eine gute Humuslage besitzen... wohlwissend, dass sie gerade mal 40-60cm tief bauen will und das Ganze dann nur mit Kies/Sand  
Und die fälschlich im Grundwasser befindliches Stoffe, die bei der Wasseraufbereitung herausgefiltert werden oder trotzdem zu uns kommen wie z.B. Nitrat?? 

Wenn P im Wasser ist... dann kann es nur schlecht verschwinden, also nur zu CO2 + H2O umgewandelt werden. Das wäre Hexerei und ab dieser Stufe könnten wir wahrscheinlich auch Gold aus Quecksilber herstellen.
Ganz sicher wird es sich weiterhin im System befinden und Pflanzen/Tiere brauchen nun mal auch P zum Leben. Ich werfe da nur die Abkürzung ATP in den Raum (in der Hoffnung, es klingelt jetzt beim einen oder anderen  ).
Aber in einem Schwimmteich sollte auch kaum P nachgeliefert werden, schließlich füttert da ja niemand Fische. Also bildet sich ein Kreislauf, aus verrottender Pflanzensubstanz wieder frei werdendes P wird nach der Bearbeitung durch die Mikroorg. wieder in neue Pflanzensubstanz eingebaut.

Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht vor allem ein guter Start mit dafür geeignetem Wasser (keine Extremwerte im Bereich Gh und Kh, denn sie behindern aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus gutes Pflanzenwachstum) und sehr viele Pflanzen. Die kann man bei Bedarf auch ausdünnen und entsorgen - viel einfacher als eine Kiesschüttung.


----------



## thias (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thias,
> 
> ich bin zugegebenermaßen nicht gerade ein Spezialist auf diesem Gebiet... aber ich versuche mich mal daran.
> (mich interessiert dieses Thema auch, also wer mehr weiß.. immer her damit!)



Hallo Annett,

dein Artikel klingt aber schon sehr nach Spezialist 
Vielen Dank. Prinzipiell sehe ich das auch so wie du, nur kann ich nicht so genau die Details formulieren  
Diese Firma schreibt einerseits sehr diffus 





> Eigentlich weiss man aber wenig, was in so einem Filtergefüge überhaupt passiert.


Andererseits klingt manches kompetent:





> Ein wichtiger Prozess, welcher im kalkhaltigen Kiesfilter stattfindet resp. ausgelöst wird, ist das Kalk-Kohlensäure-Gleichgewicht (KKG). Das KKG ist im wesentlichen verantwortlich für das Puffervermögen eines Gewässers, seine Fähigkeit, H+ - oder OH- -Jonen ohne Veränderung des pH (Säuregrad des Wassers) aufzunehmen. Man spricht dann von gepufferten oder stabilen Gewässern was den Säuregrad betrifft. Und das ist ein sehr anzustrebender Zusatnd.


Was hältst du von diesem Kalk-Kohlensäure-Gleichgewicht? Ob da was dran ist?

Diese Firma ist aber nicht die einzigste, die Kiesfilter einsetzt. Schau mal in das www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de Forum von Ralf Glenk. Dort wird der Kiesfilter auch ganz groß geschrieben. Leider habe ich auch dort keine plausible Funktionserklärung gefunden. Das das so funktioniert, wird als Fakt angenommen und nicht mehr diskutiert. (zugegebenermaßen, wenn man den Teich von Ralf Glenk anschaut, der ist nach 4 Jahren jedenfalls auf den Bildern immer noch glasklar).
Die Erfahrungen von Karsten zeigen ja auch, dass Sedimente im Kies gut abgebaut werden und dort nichts verschlammt ist...
Gibt es hier jemanden, der so einen Filter hat und mir die Funktion erklärt?

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Thüringen
Thias


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hi Thias,

was mit diesem speziellen Kalk-Kohlensäure-Gleichgewicht gemeint ist? Hmm.. Keine Ahnung. Normalerweise ist es eine Dreiecksbeziehung zwischen Kh (Kalk), Kohlensäure (CO2) und dem pH-Wert. Zumindest habe ich das bisher so verstanden. Sie äußern sich ja auch nicht wirklich, welche Werte sie speziell anstreben und wozu. Das die Kh nicht bei 1°dH liegen sollte, ist doch hoffentlich allen hier klar.  Aber das erreiche ich auch, indem ich ein paar "spezielle" Steine herausnehmbar im Teich platziere. Dann können die bei Bedarf auch sehr einfach wieder raus.

Bei Ralf Glenk bin ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht richtig fündig geworden.
Was da viel steht ist "biologische Filterung" und das heißt für mich Umbau der Nährstoffe aber kein Abbau! Und wenn ich Zeolith in so einen Kiesfilter einbaue, dann weiß ich hoffentlich auch, dass das irgendwann gesättigt ist und regeneriert werden müßte. Das heißt auch hier wieder->Schippen!
Und was sind schon 4 Jahre? Wenn der Kiesfilter riesig ist, schluckt er auch einige Jahre die Sedimente ab. Aber irgendwann ist dann aus meiner Sicht das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht und dann heißt es wieder schippen und reinigen. :?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob Karsten vor dem "alten" Pflanzenfilter den Grobschmutz abfangen konnte. Beim neuen hat er es jedenfalls eingebaut. Sicher nicht ohne Grund. Mal sehen, ob er sich noch zu Wort meldet.


----------



## Südberg (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

wir planen auch den Bau eines Teiches und versuchen uns z.Z. in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Leider wohnst du etwas weit weg vom Schuß, sonst wäre für dich vielleicht auch ein Ausflug zu den Vijvertuinen von Ada Hofmann in Hardenbergen, NL (http://www.adahofman.nl/) ganz interessant. Ein Park mit  ca. 50 Teichen und einigen großen (Schwimm-)Teichen.

Sie hält übrigens von Filtergräben (Naturagart lässt grüßen) nicht so viel, lehnt sie zwar nicht ab, aber hält sie auch nicht für unbedingt nötig. Zuviel Wasserbewegung durch Pumpen ist Ihrer Meinung nach allerdings sehr schädlich, da dadurch zu viele Kleinstlebewesen nicht überleben können.

Ihre "Zauberformel" heißt: richtige Bepflanzung mit geeignetem Wasser. Außerdem viel Pflege, damit es erst gar nicht zur Sedimentation kommt.
Ich hoffe, dass du mit meinem nächtlichen Geschreibsel etwas anfangen kannst. Halt uns weiter auf dem Laufenden,

Andreas


----------



## thias (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Andreas,

leider ist auf der Seite nicht viel deutsches zu lesen  , aber jede Teichseite ist interessant. Lohnt sich das Buch zu kaufen?

Sicher funktionieren Teiche ohne Filter. Habe ja selber einen seit 5 Jahren. Ganz sicher ist aber auch, dass es zu Sedimentation kommt, d. h.auf dem Boden entsteht eine Mulmschicht. 
Gerade heute war ich im Teich um die Pflanzen auszulichten. Vorher war alles klar, danach konnte ich keine 10 cm tief mehr sehen. Bei einem Naturteich ist das kein Problem, morgen ist wieder alles klar, aber in einem Schwimmteich möchte ich das nicht haben. Das Sediment muss also raus. Das geht bestimmt auch mit Schlammsauger, aber das kontinuierliche Absaugen ist mir lieber. Dass man Sediment vermeiden kann, glaube ich nicht. Dazu müsste man jedes verwelkte Blatt rechtzeitig abschneiden und jede verstorbene Bakterie und Blütenpolle raussammeln  . Die Pflege ist mir dann doch zu aufwändig.
Nach NG erfolgt das Absaugen übrigens nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip, die Pumpe kommt erst am Schluß im klaren Wasser. Bei meinem Plan wollte ich dann noch einen Kiesfilter vorschalten. Da kommen also keine Kleinlebewesen mehr durch, nur noch Bakterien. Ich glaube nicht, dass die durch eine Pumpe getötet werden. Notfalls kann man ja auch ein Schöpfwerk einbauen...

Wenn ich nur wüsste, wie Ein Kiesfilter Nährstoffe abbaut :? 

Gruß Thias


----------



## Südberg (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

wir haben das Buch zwar gekauft, aber noch nicht (vollständig) gelesen. Es klingt bis jetzt ganz plausibel und Ihre Prinzipien scheinen zu funktionieren, sonst würde Sie ja nicht erfolgreich diesen Teichpark betreiben. Ich kann bei Gelegenheit mal darüber berichten.

Bis bald
Andreas


----------



## thias (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hi allerseits,

hier noch mal meine Teichplanung in Farbe  .
 
Anregungen und Tips sind gewünscht.

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo allerseits,

der Winterschlaf ist vorbei und der Frühling kommt ganz sicher.

*Nun wird mein Teichprojekt umgesetzt. *

Mittlerweile sind alle schönen Blumembeete zerstört und der Vorgarten gleicht einer Wüste  .

Aber am kommenden Wochenende kommt der Bagger, falls das Wetter mitspielt.
Alle Teichbaumaterialien sind auch schon bei Naturagart geordert.

Hier nochmal der aktuelle Plan mit den eingezeichneten Profilen.
Ob das der Bagger so hinbekommt?
 
Wenn ihr noch ein paar Fehler findet, noch kann ich korregieren  

Gruß Thias

_EDIT by Annett (Bildergröße angepasst)_


----------



## Thorsten (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

uff  , das wird ja ein riesen Projekt.

Vergesse bloß nicht, Pic´s zumachen!!


----------



## Kurt (19. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Thias,
die Planung finde ich äußerst gelungen!!!!! Super  
 - auch wenn der Filtergraben etwas klein geraten ist wird dank des guten Prinzip´s nur mit wenigen Problemen zu rechnen sein.
Noch eine Frage: wie viele m3 pro Stunde Umwälzung sind geplant?
Wenn Du von mir schon gelesen hast, dann weißt Du daß ich (wie auch Andreas am 9. Sept. beschrieben hat)  eine zu starke Durchflussrate mit falschen Pumpen "kontra-produktiv" finde. 
meine Empfehlung: starke Skimmerpumpenleistung für Absaugeffekte nur zu bestimmten Zeiten,  durchgehende Umwälzung von ca.  1200 l über den Wasserfall durch möglichst 'wasserschonende' Technik (Schöpfwerk/-rad etc.) 
Das spart Strom und schont die Teichbiologie 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## thias (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo Kurt,

den Plan hat Naturagart auch so abgesegnet, 1/4 der Teichfläche als Filtergraben soll ausreichend sein.
Als Pumpe setze ich die neue Oase 12V Pumpe für Schwimmteiche (Kleinspannung) ein. diese soll max. 100 l/min fördern, also 6000 l/h.
Ich werde sie wahrscheinlich im Intervall betreiben, also Filtergraben "leerpumpen" und durch die Zielsaugtechnik wieder befüllen. Anschließend Zeit zum Absetzen lassen. Ich habe 2 Bodenabsaugungen und 1 Skimmer vorgsehen. Der Skimmer soll mit . 50l-200/min arbeiten.
Bei Bedarf kann ich die Pumpe dann auch mal durchlaufen lassen.

Noch eine Sache habe ich vorgesehen (die Naturagart zwar ablehnt, aber massenweise Teichbesitzer und Ralf Glenk, dessen Teich nach 6 Jahren immer noch sauber sein soll, stehen drauf): Am Ende des Filtergrabens ein durchströmter Kiesfilter mit Bepflanzung. 
Die Pumpe hat einen 2. einstellbaren Ansaugstutzen. Diesen lege ich in ein Drainrohr unter dem Kiesbett. So kann ich 50% der Saugleistung durch den Kiesfilter ziehen.
Als Kies will ich Kalksteinsplitt verwenden. Habe damit bereits gute Erfahrung gemacht in einem kleinen Regenauffangteich, waren so gut wie nie Algen drin. Das Stichwort heißt Kalk-Kohlensäregleichgewicht, welches den PH-Wert stabilisieren soll. Ich denke durch Regen kommt genügend saures Wasser, was da vielleicht etwas neutralisiert wird.
Diese zusätzliche Spielerei wird nicht schaden, was meint ihr?
Falls der Kies doch irgendwann verstopft (die Sedimentationsstrecke ist vorher, wird also eine Weile dauern), ist es auch kein Problem, die Pumpe liegt offen im Filtergraben und kann ihr Wasser ganz normal ansaugen, wie im normalen Filtergraben.

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hallo,

nun ist es ernst geworden.
So sah mein Vorgarten einmal aus:
 

Die Winterheide hat im März ganz toll geblüht...
 

Innerhalb eines Tages waren Weg und Blumen rausgerissen  
 

Das war am Tag des geplanten Baggertermins, 30 cm Neuschnee 
  

Eine Woche später sah es schon viel freundlicher aus und der Bagger konnte loslegen.
 

... bis in die späten Abendstunden...
 

... ging es zügig voran.
 

Etwas kann man schon die Terassengestaltung erkennen. Nach 8 Stunden war der Bagger fertig 100m³ Erde transportiert und wieder eingebaut.
Das große Loch ist natürlich erst mal ein Schock, ob das alles wieder mal gut aussieht?
 

Es bleibt natürlich noch genügend Handarbeit, die Terassen müssen ausgebildet werden, Gräben für Rohre, Uferrand ausgemessen usw.
 

letztes Wochenende haben wir die Folie ausgemessen (340 m²) und heute ist sie schon angeliefert worden (naturagard).

Über Ostern habe ich also genug zu tun.
Gruß Thias

_EDIT by Annett (Bildgröße angepasst)_


----------



## Dr.J (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung von Thias*

Hi Thias,

das Loch ist ja Wahnsinn  Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## thias (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... und es ging weiter:
Sieht doch so schon viel besser aus.
 
Die Löcher werden mit Sand ausgegleitet.
Gut erkennbar ist der Weg mit den "Brückenköpfen".
 
Die Uferbegrenzung wird auch schon angefangen.
 
Die Grube wird mit dickem Vlies ausgekleidet.
 
Es gab Neuschnee!!!
 
Mit einem Heißluftföhn lässt sich das Vließ gut verschweißen. Das ist bei dem Wind auch nötig.
 
Nun wird es dramatisch. Wie bekommt man 500 kg Folie über einen weichen Rasen, ohne schon wieder mit schwerer Bautechnik den ganzen Garten zu zerstören.
Der Rasenmäher schafft es ganz souverän, sogar 20 % Steigung.
 
Da wären die alten Ägypter ganz neidig geworden.
Nun muss die Folie "nur" noch ausgerollt werden...
 
... mit vielen Nachbarn geht das prima.
 
... und in die Grube gezogen werden.
 
Es ist doch erstaunlich, nach einer halben Stund ist das erledigt und es wird gleich versucht die Folie zu glätten.
 
Viel wichtiger: Die erste Technik wird eingebaut. 
Der Saugsammler für 2 Bodenabsaugungen und einem Skimmer sowie der Foliendurchbruch in den Filtergraben.
 
Das wars erst mal für diese Woche.
Gruß Thias

_EDIT by Annett (Bildgröße angepasst)_


----------



## Cletric (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Meine Fresse ist das ein Riesenteil.
Die Form und die gesamte Anlage werden bestimmt klasse !!!!!

Am besten finde ich das Bild mit dem Rasenmäher..... bin mir nur nicht
sicher wer da wen zieht.   

Ich nehme an du hast EPDM Folie genommen ? Welche Stärke ?

Halte uns auf jeden Fall mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden.

Ehrfürchtige Grüße


----------



## MarkusK (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Unglaublich! Mach bloß mehr Bilder von deinem Riesenprojekt! (Mann, bin ich neidisch!):schizo


----------



## thias (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo
...mühsam...geht es weiter...
Da hat doch mal jemand gefragt, wie schnell so ein Teich fertig ist, ob da ein Wochenende ausreicht...
Die Leitungen für das "Pumpspeicherwerk" sind verlegt und werden in die Betonbodenplatte eingegossen. Das sind also 2x Bodenabsaugung und 1x Skimmer, nach dem mit Schwerkraftprinzip.
Damit es nich so nach Beton aussieht, streue ich Sand in die Oberfläche ein und klopfe ihn leicht an.
 

Hier die Dammdurchführung zwischen Filtergraben und Schwimmteich, inzwischen ausgemauert.
 

Am Ende des Filtergrabens kommt mein Kies"filter". Es liegen schon die Drainrohre. 
 
Über die Wirkungsweise kann man streiten. 
Als Kies setze ich Kalksteinspitt ein. Dadurch wird das Kalk-Kohlensäure-Gleichgewicht begünstigt Damit kann der PH-Wert stabiler gehalten werden. 
Die Sedimentation des abgesaugten Bodenwassers (Mulm) erfolgt in den ersten Metern des Filtergrabens. Der Kies"filter" ist somit kein mechanischer Filter mehr, der sich bald zusetzen würde. An der großen Oberfläche des durchströmten Kieses setzen sich Bakterien an, die für eine bakteriologische Reinigung gut sind. Da aber nicht hunderte Leute drin baden kein nennenswerter Fischbestand rein soll, hat das eher eine untergeordnete Bedeutung.
Etwas verspreche ich mir noch von dem durchströmten Wurzelbereiche, denn dort können die Nährstoffe gut aufgenommen werden.
Die installierte Pumpe hat zwei Ansaugstutzen, einmal saugt sie aus den Drainrohren unter dem Kiesbett (steuerbar) und aus dem Filtergraben selbst und pumpt das Wasser in einen Bachlauf (der noch entstehen muss)

Mal sehen, ob das so funktionieren wird.:? 

Die Teichtechnik ist also vorbereitet und jetz geht es an die Verkleidung der Wände. Auf die Folie wird erst mal die Verbundmatte von naturagard aufgeheftet. Darauf wird an den steilen Stellen eine Mauer in das Mörtelbett gesetzt.
 
Auch die Rohre werden mit Steinen im Mörtelbett verkleidet.
 
... bald geht es weiter...
Gruß Thias

_EDIT by Annett (Bildgröße angepasst)_


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Gewaltige Leistung die du da hingelegt hast  

Es wird alles so funktionieren wie du es dir vorgestellt hast (ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung). Durch dein großes Wasservolumen ist alles besser zu händeln.

Der Neid könnte einen fressen, wenn ich an meinen damaligen Teich (ca. 300m²) denke, aber ich arbeite (geistig) schon an meinem Neuen.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## thias (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo allerseits,

habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen. Das lag daran, dass ich fleißig gearbeitet habe .
Nun der nächste Bericht von meiner Baustelle:
 

Nachdem nun alle Rohre verkleidet sind, ein Betonboden eingegossen ist, werden alle mir verfügbaren Steine vermauert. Hier sieht man alle Mäuerchen und "Pflanztaschen" und Terassen.

Auch musste alle Folie verkleidet werden. Entweder mit Vliess oder Verbundmatte. Das Risiko einer Beschädigung soll so klein wie möglich sein. Das ist bei einem Schwimmteich wichtig (falls die Nachbarkinder doch mal ihre Harpune mitbringen oder ein verirrter Angler seinen Blinker verhakt)

Hier kann man den zukünftigen "Zugang" zum Haus erkennen. Die Brücke fehlt aber noch. Auf das Vliess kommt noch eine Stahlbetonplatte und dann Pflastersteine.
 
Rechts der Filtergraben mit dem bereits aufgefüllten Kiesfilter.



Jetzt beginnt die Arbeit Spass zu machen, das Finish kann beginnen. Das sind original Schwedenwurzeln, die im Uferbereich eingebaut werden. Die habe ich letzten Sommer aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht.
Das war übrigens meine Inspiration.

 

Der Kiesfilter im Ufergraben mit Randgestaltung.
Vorn rechts sieht man den Pumpenschacht. Über dem Kies steht das Wasser etwa 30 cm und durchströmt diesen vertikal in die darunter liegenden Drainrohre.
 


Nochmal die Komplettansicht des Filtergrabens:
 
Vorn die Dammdurchführung vom Schwimmteich in den Filtergraben und der Saugsammler des Schwimmbereiches für die 2 Bodenabsaugungen und den Skimmer....

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## thias (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Ich liege mit meinen Berichten fast einen Monat zurück. Muss also etwas aufholen.
Am Tag der Arbeit war Arbeit angesagt, ein Großkampftag. 
Alles was nicht vermauert war, wurde verputzt.
 
Auf die Verbundmatte wird zunächst ganz flüssige Zementschlämpe leicht eingebürstet.
 
Darauf kommt dann eine Mörtelschicht.
 
Da das dann alles sehr nach Betonbunker aussehen würde, habe ich mir ein „neues“ Verfahren einfallen lassen: Der frische Mörtel wird mit Kies/Sand beworfen, damit eine natürliche Oberfläche entsteht.
 
Das Ganze sieht dann etwa so aus…
  
… oder so als Gesamteindruck.
Später sieht man diese Arbeit nur noch, wenn das Wasser entsprechend klar ist und die Pflanzen nicht alles überdecken. Aber im Schwimmbereich werden diese nur spärlich wachsen.
 

Der Teich musste jetzt stündlich „gegossen“ werden, damit der Mörtel bei der Hitze auch aushärten kann. Dem Mörtel wurden übrigens Kunststofffasern beigefügt, dadurch wir er sehr zäh und biegsam.

Ein paar Tage später wurde der Damm zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben mit diesen netten Granitsteinen als Trittsteine aufgemauert.
 

Die Gestaltung des Ufergrabens wurde auch in Angriff genommen. Deutlich sieht man den mit der Ufermatte abgedeckten Wall, der etwas oberhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt und verhindert, dass die Nährstoffe in den Teich geraten.
 

Diesmal wird kein Zement eingerieben, sondern nur lehmiger Sand, denn darauf kommt später die Ufermattensaat.
 

Die unfreiwillige und Vorzeitige Teichbefüllung wird schnell wieder beseitigt





Das Wetter ist schlecht, also wird andere Arbeit im Trocknen gesucht.

Was mein Ihr, was wird das wohl sein???
 



Oder was wird es werden, ein Kanu? Oder doch ein Fischkutter? Allerdings mit 4 m Länge doch etwas zu groß für meinen Teich….


----------



## thias (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

…nein, das wird kein Kanu, aber richtig, die Brücke, oder wenigstens ein Teil davon, das Geländer.
 

Hier die Leimbinder für meine Brücke, schon etwas mehr zu sehen. 20er Bretter werden durch Abstandsstücken vorgespannt und die Bretter werden mit wasserfesten Leim verleimt.
Nun haben sie die gewünschte Stärke von 120 mm erreicht….
 

… und können gehobelt werden.
Das Holz ist übrigens sibirische Lärche.
 

Die erste Stellprobe, ja, die Länge reicht.
Die Träger werden fest eingebaut und damit habe ich für den Weg den richtigen Anschlag.
Also noch mal Betonarbeiten angesagt.
 

Die geschwungenen Linien der Brücke und der Pflasterreihen passen gut zusammen.
 


Ich kann mir nicht verkneifen, schon mal die Dielung aufzulegen.
 

Bevor das Wasser in den Teich kommt, muss das Geländer ran, oder ich stehe im Wasser…
 

Tja, der erste Eindruck der Brücke ist doch schon mal nicht der schlechteste, oder? Sieht jedenfalls stabil aus und ist es auch. Ich stand auch schon mal drauf : 
 

Gruß Thias

PS. Später noch mehr.....falls Interesse besteht.... es ist so ruhig hier


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

es ist ruhig hier??????????    

das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil wir alle sprachlos und mit offenem mund vor deinen bildern sitzen!!!!!  

da ich die erste zu sein scheint, die wieder zu sich kommt, antworte ich dir! 

dein projekt ist der oberhammer!     

bitte bitte weiter bilder  

wie hat hier jemand in einem anderen beitrag geschrieben?

meine armut kotzt mich an!!!!  

ps: dir ist klar, wo das nächste forumtreffen stattfindet?


----------



## Maxwell (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Booah.... ich erblasse vor Neid. Stell bitte weitere Bilder ein, ist ja spannender als Kino Deinen Teichbau zu verfolgen.


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo

Wow  Respekt das sieht schon richtig gut aus.   

Wahnsinn. 

Das ist doch schon mal eine tolle Anleitung zum selber bauen einer gebogenen Brücke !  
Wenn man das sieht bekommt man richtig Lust selber nochmal einen neuen Teich zu bauen.  

Bin Gespannt auf weitere Bilder und vor allem darauf wie es nachher befüllt aussieht. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias!

Also, ich muss sagen: ein tolles und vor allem riesiges Projekt! 

Ich freue mich schon, wenn alles fertig ist und ich mir dann auch die Fotos anschauen darf...


----------



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Toll, einfach nur Toll 

Mir fehlen echt die Worte und das ist selten!


----------



## herbi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an!


----------



## zoe (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

He Thias 
Wehe du hörst auf zu berichten! : 
Das Projekt ist der Hammer und ich bin super gespannt wie das Gesamtkunstwerk am Ende aussieht.  
Da ich von solchen Projekten 0 Ahnung habe verfalle ich zurück in erfürchtiges Schweigen. 

..................... also nur mal so zu dem Thema kein Interesse  

Liebe Grüße 
zoe


----------



## thias (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Blumenstrauß (ich hätte trotzdem weiterberichtet  ).
Als Reaktionen wünschte ich mir aber auch konstruktive Kritik, Hinweise auf Baufehler  , (noch kann ich was richten), oder auch Fragen nach Details (habe ja noch viel mehr Bilder gemacht, die ich nicht alle reinstellen kann).

Wenn ich heute noch ein paar Minuten Zeit finde, kommt noch ein Bauabschnitt.

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Der Dicke (Schlauch) verrät es, die freiwillige Feuerwehr ist im Einsatz. Nein es brennt nicht, der große Moment ist letzte Woche gekommen und: Wasser marsch!
 

12 m³ plätschern in der Stunde rein, der Grund ist schnell gefüllt.
 

Stetig steigt der Wasserspiegel…
 

… von oben wird mit nachgeholfen.
 

Ab und zu muss eine Pause eingelegt werden, denn hier kommt meine Frau mit den Pflanzen, die pünktlich eingetroffen sind. Ungefähr 400 Pflanzen müssen jetzt gepflanzt werden und dann auch noch gewusst wo.
Da gibt es welche, die brauchen viel Nährstoffe, welche wenig, manche wollen saures Wasser, manche flaches usw. Und dann kommen natürlich noch die gestalterischen Fragen dazu. Das ist richtiger Streß und man tut gut daran, sich richtig darauf vorzubereiten. Da habe ich mich voll auf meine Frau verlassen.
Im nährstoffarmen Schwimmteich bekommt jede Pflanze einen Startdünger mit, im Filtergraben ist es fett genug.
 

Nachdem nun alle Pflanzen drin sind, wird der Teich ganz voll gefüllt.
 

Auch der Skimmer funktioniert.
 

Bald ist der maximale Füllstand erreicht. Jetzt ist die Stunde der Wahrheit, habe ich die Teichhöhen überall richtig ausgemessen? Eine imposante Wasserfläche breitet sich aus.
 

Ganz so viel hat nich in den Teich gepasst. 
Es waren etwa 85 m³. Hätte ihn doch noch etwas größer bauen können, bis 100 m³ ist genehmigungsfrei .
 

Die Arbeit geht weiter, der Ufergraben wird fertig gestellt, denn die Pflanzen müssen rein. Da habe ich mir was besonderes einfallen lassen:
Das Nährstoffreiche Wasser des Grabens darf nicht in den Teich, aber das Teichwasser muss in den Graben. Dafür sorgt die saugende Ufermatte.
Was aber, wenn es regnet und der Ufergraben überläuft? Dann werden alle Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült.
Deshalb hat mein Ufergraben einen Überlauf bekommen. Der muss etwas niedriger als der Uferwall sein, aber etwas höher, als der höchste Wasserspiegel, sonst läuft der Teich dort aus. 
 

Eine Drainage aus Kies sorgt entlang des Uferwalls für einen gleichmäßigen Wasserstand im Ufergraben…
 

Neulich wurde das Überlaufsystem getestet, eine Stunde Starkregen. Es hat fast funktioniert. Es waren bald 10 m³ Wasser zu viel im Teich, da war das System doch etwas überfordert, das 100er KG-Rohr des Überlaufs hat es nicht ganz geschafft. Aber das Schlimmste wurde doch verhindert....


----------



## Maxwell (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

eine Frage hätte ich mal. Du hast ja Deine gesamte Folie mit Zement verkleidet. Was passiert mit dem Zement wenn die Folie bei Temperaturschwankungen arbeitet? Reisst der Zement dann? Würde mich schon interessieren da ich an meinen kleinen Tümpel an den Rändern auch etwas mit Zement machen möchte.

Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## thias (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				Maxwell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thias,
> 
> eine Frage hätte ich mal. Du hast ja Deine gesamte Folie mit Zement verkleidet. Was passiert mit dem Zement wenn die Folie bei Temperaturschwankungen arbeitet? Reisst der Zement dann? Würde mich schon interessieren da ich an meinen kleinen Tümpel an den Rändern auch etwas mit Zement machen möchte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Maxwell,
da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Entwedewr man nimmt Stahlbeton mit viel Armierung um dem Eisdruck usw. standhalten zu können, oder besser man arbeitet nur mit einer dünnen Mörtelschicht auf der Verbundmatte. Das ist eine dünne PVC-Folie mit aufgenadelten Fasern. durch diese Fasern wird der Mörtel sehr elastisch und zäh. Bei einer etwas dickeren Schicht ist es sinnvoll, Kunstfasern als Armierung dem Mörtel beizugeben. Natürlich wird man Risse nicht vermeiden können, aber bei der Methode mit dem angeworfenen Sand fallen die überhaupt nicht auf. Abblättern tut da auch nichts. Früher oder später ist dann auch alles zugewachsen.

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Der nächste große Moment:
Es ist klar, der gefüllte Teich verlockt zum *Anbaden*.
Mir sind die 10°C natürlich zu kalt, aber nicht meinen Kindern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 


Das Wasser war am Anfang fantastisch klar, auf die 2 m Tiefe konnte man gut schauen. Die Färbung war ganz toll türkis.
 


Wie gesagt war, nach einer Woche intensiver Sonne und über 20° Wassertemperatur ist das Wasser jetzt ganz toll grün, Algenblüte.
Aber das ist bei einem neu gefüllten Teich zu erwarten. Irgendwann werden die einzelligen Algen absterben, damit wird das Wasser frei für die Fadenalgen. Wenn die dann langsam absterben, sollten die Pflanzen soweit sein, um die Nährstoffe aufzunehmen.
Zur Gewissensberuhigung habe ich mit Wasser aus meinem alten Teich geimpft und auch noch eine Flasche Starterbakterien in den Kiesfilter geschüttet. Jetzt muss ich nur noch dran glauben, dass es hilft... und das wird es s.o.

Nun, der versuchung zum relaxen widerstehen, es gibt noch genug Arbeit. Die Terasse muss eine neue Dielung bekommen. Auch dafür verwende ich sibirische Lärche mit Riffelung.
Die Bretter verschraube ich nicht von oben, denn da gibt es Angriffspunkte für Fäulnis, sondern mit Latten von unten. So entstehen große Platten (die man gerade noch so tragen kann) und die werden nur vereinzelt von oben angeschraubt.
 


Weiter geht es mit der Vorbereitung eines Hochmoorbeetes mit Torf.
Das muss natürlich noch richtig bepflanzt werden.
 


Das nächste Projekt ist recht aufwändig und wird viel Zeit beanspruchen: der Bachlauf.

Die ersten Vorbereitungen:
Der Pumpenschacht mit den Leitungen. 
 


Die Leitung der Druckseite wird mit Schiebern aufgeteilt. Die linke Leitung geht zur Bachquelle in ca. 1 m Höhe. Die rechte Leitung bildet einen Bypass und das Wasser läuft direkt wieder über die Bachmündung in den Schwimmteich. Das kann ganz sinnvoll sein, wenn das Bachplätschern zu sehr nervt und der Umlauf trotzdem stattfinden soll.
Auf der Saugseite habe ich auch durch die Aqumax-Pumpe 2 Ansaugstellen: einmal direkt aus dem Filtergraben und einmal einstellbar aus den Drainrohren des Kiesfilter.

So, jetzt ist der aktuelle Stand der Arbeiten erreicht und ich muss erst mal wieder etwas arbeiten ...

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

*Wasserzustandsbericht*


Hallo allerseits,

nun habe ich bereits 3 Wochen Wasser im Teich, und ich muss sagen, es ist sehr abwechslungsreich 

Das frische Trinkwasser war natürlich sehr klar, der Teich schimmerte türkis-blau...
Durch die extreme Hitze in den ersten Tagen war das Wasser auch schnell über 20° warm. Nach knapp einer Woche war es dann auch so weit, die grüne Algenblüte kam ganz massiv. Nun, damit hatte ich gerechnet, aber erleben ist immer noch etwas anderes.
Meine Maßnahmen dagegen waren:
1. Abwarten
2. Impfen mit Wasser aus meinem alten Teich
3. Kann ja nicht schaden : Starterbakterien in den Filterteich (Kiesfilter)
4. 6 Teichmuscheln rein

Es dauerte wenige Tage und das Wasser war wieder klar. Was hat nun geholfen? Es kann also jeder eine Bestätigung für seine Theorie finden.
Ich nehme aber an ersteres. Die erste Generation Algen ist einfach verhungert, als die Nährstoffe alle waren, sie konnten sich eben nicht beherrschen. Bald lagen sie als Schicht am Boden. Jetzt war also Zeit, nicht nur meine Kinder reinzuschicken 
und eine *Planschparty* zu veranstalten, die den Mulm aufwirbeln... 
Der soll dann ja brav in den Filtergraben abgesaugt werden. Also ein paar Freunde eingeladen und deren Kinder haben das Werk vollbracht.

 

 
Ob die Grazien sich auch noch trauen?

 
Jaaa, so wird aufgewirbelt, bis in die späte Nacht...1 

 
Letztes hilft nicht gegen die Trübung des Wasser, sondern nur für die Trübung der Sinne.


Jetzt nach 3 Wochen stellt sich langsam wieder eine leichte Trübung ein, wahrscheinlich kommt die nächste Generation Schwebealgen, aber nicht mehr so heftig. Fadenalgen sind bis jetzt nur ganz weinige da. Der größte Teil der Pflanzen scheint auch angewachsen zu sein.

Als richtiger "Teichherr" soll man sich ja auch Gedanken um die Chemie machen.
Hier die Werte:
PH 7,8
Ist recht hoch, war auch am Abend
GH 8
kH 4
Haben doch recht weiches Trinkwasser. Obwohl ich im Kiesfilter bestimmt eine Tonne Kalksteinsplitt drin habe, ist das Wasser noch nicht härter geworden. Wahrscheinlich muss ich da nochmal was tun...

Nitrtit 0,4 mg/l
Das irretiert mich allerdings, wo kommt das her?
Im Trinkwasser ist nichts, geregnet hat es allerdings viel (etliche Wolkenbrüche). Aus dem Mörtel, vermauerten Sandsteinen???

Was kann oder muss ich dagegen tun? (eine Muschel ist schon gestorben)Nochmal Starterbakterien rein?
Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären?

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

...nun, der Nitritgehalt liegt nach 1 1/2 Wochen immer noch so hoch, die __ Muscheln sind gestorben  
Es kann also nicht nur der "Nitritpeak" sein, der bei allen neu eingerichtetetn Systemen kommen soll.
Soll ich abwarten oder nochmal Starterterbakterien kaufen?

Hat niemand eine Idee?

Gruß Thias


Oder ist dieser Thread schreibgeschützt?


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,



> Oder ist dieser Thread schreibgeschützt?


ist er nicht. 
Ideen hat Frau so einige. Nur ob die dann auch stimmen...
Nun gut, ich versuch mal meine Gedanken dazu zu ordnen.

Du hast jede Menge Mörtel im Teich verbaut - kannst Du von dort ausgeschwemmte Schadstoffe ausschließen? Evtl. hilft da eine wirklich gute Wasseranalyse im Labor weiter.
Der Nitritwert wird erst runtergehen, wenn sich genug Bakterien aufgebaut haben und diesen ausreichend Sauerstoff für ihre Arbeit zur Verfügung steht. 
Ersteres dauert bei solch einem großen Wasservolumen sicher seine Zeit. 
Wie sieht eigentlich der Nitratgehalt aus? Ist dieser zu hoch, werden die Bakis auch in ihrer Arbeit gehemmt und Nitrit reichert sich an.
Ich hätte daher (mit meinem heutigen Wissen) wahrscheinlich auch noch mit dem Besatz, egal welcher Tiere, ein paar Wochen/Monate gewartet, denn so ein neuer Teich kann noch nicht richtig stabil laufen. :?
Die toten __ Muscheln hast Du sicher schon komplett entfernt?

Das Absterben mit anschließendem Umsetzen der toten Algen in neue Nährstoffe könnte m.M.n. ebenfalls zu diesen Nitritwerten führen. 
Für Menschen ist es ja im Bereich "Badewasser" unschädlich, also würde ich den Teich erstmal seine Ruhe lassen und abwarten.
In den Tagebaurestlöchern kümmert sich auch keiner um Wasserwerte etc. Viele stabilisieren sich mit den Minieingriffen, zu denen der Mensch bei diesen Dimensionen fähig ist, von ganz alleine. 
Wenn der Nitritwert wieder unten ist, würde ich mich um eine Schar Wasserflöhe bemühen, falls die dann nicht schon von allein Einzug gehalten haben. 
Ohne Fische sind sie Deine besten Helfer gegen die Schwebalgen und Aquarienbesitzer sind dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## thias (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für deine Stellungnahme.
Ob da was aus dem Mörtel rauskommt, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
Um den Bakterien nochmal auf die Sprünge zu helfen, habe ich mir eine weitere Flasche Starterbakterien gegönnt. Eine Flasche reicht aber nur für 10 m³, für 85 m³ wird mir das zu teuer. Was für Bakterien da drin sind, konnte mir der Verkäufer nicht sagen (da hatte ich noch mehr angelesenes Wissen) , ich hoffe auch welche, die Nitrit abbauen...
Weil ich gerade beim Geld ausgeben war, habe ich mir noch einen Nitrat- und Ammoniaktest von Tetra geleistet, ist das Zeug teuer.
Hier die Messwerte von heute Abend 22 Uhr:

Wassetremperatur 18°C
2. Schwebealgenblüte setzt ein, nicht mehr so stark, wie die erste
PH 8
GH 8°
KH 5°
NO2 0,25 mg/l scheint etwas weniger geworden zu sein 
NO3 0 mg/l
NH3/NH4 0 mg/l

Ich würde das jetzt so deuten, dass alles Nitrat zu Nitrit durch die denitrifikanten Bakterien reduziert wurde und Ammonium durch die "Nitrifikanten" ebenfalls erst zu Nitrit umgewandelt wurde.
Die "Nitrobakter", die Nitrit zu Nitrat oxidieren, sollen sich nicht so schnell vermehren und pennen wahrscheinlich noch bei mir, ebenso die Pseudomonas (was für ein Name), die dann das Ganze zu Stickstoff Wasser und CO2 reduzieren.
Liege ich da richtig?
Was solls, ich lass jetzt alles in Ruhe nitrifizieren  oder was sie sonst noch gerne tun wollen. Hauptsache, die Bakterien einigen sich irgendwann auf ein Gleichgewicht....

Mit allen Tieren sollte man noch warten, hast Recht...

Gruß Thias


----------



## jochen (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

zunächst muß ich mal sagen dein Teich ist dir absolut super gelungen... 

Zu deinen Wasserproblem.

Ich denke mal da spielt die Wassertemperatur eine große Rolle.

Du hast deinen riesigen...  Teich mit kalten Leitungswasser befüllt.
So langsam erwärmt sich dein Wasser was bei deinen Volumen schon ein paar Tage dauern kann, ist ja eigentlich positiv bei eingefahrenen Teichen.

Bei dir war es aber die Erstbefüllung.

Deine erste Algenblüte und die Besserung danach war der normale Stickstoffkreislauf.

Ammonium zu Ammoniak zu Nitrit und zu Nitrat., so soll es auch sein.

Jetzt kommt aber die Temperaturerhöhung dazu.

Bei einer Temperaturerhöhung, sagen wir mal bei 15-20 Grad C. kommt es zu einen natürlichen Abbau des Ammoniums.

Bei diesen Temperaturen _fressen_ die Nitrosomonas das Ammonium und wandeln es in Nitrit um.....(deshalb sollte auch im Frühjahr bei eingefahrenen Teichen aufs Nitrit geachtet werden!)

Die Nitrobacter Bakterien die im _Normalfall_ das Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln brauchen aber einige Wochen mehr Zeit als die Nitrosomonas um sich wieder aufzubauen.

Also das _könnte_ eine Erklärung deines zweiten Nitritpeak sein.

Habe noch etwas Geduld, und messe vor allem in dieser Phase deinen Nitritwert.


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias 

bleib cool !

das Problem ist , dass aus frischem Beton immer u.a. Phosphate auslaugen

isebenso

entweder Du schließt ihn ab oder entsorgst die Phosphate in Form von Algen
........ 

Wenn Du kannst , füll nur noch Regenwasser nach , vergiss alle Kalkzusätze     

bepflanze was das Zeug hält   
und irgendwann seid Ihr durch !    

mfG


----------



## thias (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Jochen,

vielen Dank für dein Statement, ja, so könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen...

*Alles wird gut*

Die neusten Messwerte vom 11.06. 21 Uhr:
 


Wassetremperatur 22°C
Die 2. Schwebealgenblüte ist vorbei, nicht mehr so stark, wie die erste, über 1 m Sichttiefe. Erste Fadenalgen entstehen an den Pflanzen. Die Pflanzen scheinen zum größten Teil angewachsen zu sein und beginnen langsam neu zu treiben...
PH 7,5
GH 6°
KH 4°
NO2 0,1 mg/l kaum noch messbar
NO3 <0,1 mg/l kaum messbar
NH3/NH4 0 mg/l

Das mit dem Nitrit hat sich sozusagen geklärt.
Das Wasser wird allerdings immer weicher, sicher auch durch den vielen Regen in der letzten Zeit.
@ Karsten


> Wenn Du kannst , füll nur noch Regenwasser nach , vergiss alle Kalkzusätze


Aber dann wird das Wasser doch immer weicher???
Das aus Beton Phoshhate ausgewaschen werden, wird schon so sein. Aber das gibt sich...

... und der Badespaß geht weiter...
 


Gruß Thias


----------



## karsten. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> 
> Aber dann wird das Wasser doch immer weicher???
> Das aus Beton Phoshhate ausgewaschen werden, wird schon so sein. Aber das gibt sich...



Hallo

ich meinte:
im nicht versiegeltem Beton ist immer noch genug Kalk und der ist noch lange alkalisch

behalte doch die KH im Auge  

wenn irgendwann sie mal um 3 /4° ist legst Du einfach kontrolliert Muschelschalen nach.

und bis dahin , dachte ich ,es wäre listig  die Algennährstoffe erstmal mit Regenwasser ohne Phospate und Nitrate zu verdünnen .  

mfG


----------



## thias (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

nun lasse ich mal das Wasser in Ruhe und wende mich wieder den anderen Dingen zu.

*Der Bachlauf*

Da der Bachlauf meist auf aufgefülltem Boden verläuft, muss der Boden mit einem Stampfer ordentlich verdichtet werden. Eine frostsichere Gründung ist nicht vorgesehen, deswegen ist eine Kiesschicht zur Drainage unter dem Bachlauf sinnvoll. Es kann sich so kein Wasser ansammeln und bei Frost hochtreiben. Damit alles einen Halt bekommt, werden noch Armierungseisen mit eingelegt.
 

Die Steine, die später mal die Staustufen bzw, die Wasserfälle darstellen sollen, sollte man schon mal einlegen, damit man ein Gefühl für die Höhen bekommt.
 

Nun sind wieder mal Betonarbeiten angesagt. Die Randsteine werden in den nassen Beton gleich mit eingedrückt, die wackeln dann nicht mehr.
 

Ebenfalls auf den frischen Beton wird die Folie aufgelegt und die Wasserfallsteine leicht eingedrückt. 

 
Damit in den einzelnen Staustufen auch das Wasser stehen bleibt (auch wenn der Bach abgeschaltet ist), wird oberhalb des Wasserfallsteines ein Folienstreifen eingeschweißt. Den Wasserfallstein selber dichte ich darunter mit Bauschaum ab. Damit ist er in der Lage fixiert (auf waagerechte Kante achten und leicht nach vorn geneigt) und auch ausreichend zum Folienstreifen abgedichtet.


 

So sieht der Bachlauf dann erst mal aus, nicht schön, aber das wird noch...
 
Später kleide ich die Becken komplett mit Ufermatten von naturagart aus und dann kommt die schöne Arbeit der Gestaltung... 
Man sollte sich schon mal Kies von 0-200 mm besorgen...


Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... falls man bei den Betonarbeiten etwas übrig hat und die Randsteine für den Teichrand langsam ausgegehen hier folgende sinnvolle Verwendung:

Um eine gute Saugsperre zu bekommen, muss die Folie senkrecht stehen. Hier soll der Ufergraben in die Wiese übergehen. Damit das Gras nicht in den Ufergraben wächst und ich mit dem Rasenmäher bis an den Rand mähen kann, lege ich eine schmale Betonkante. Damit diese nicht gleich zerbricht tu ich noch Fasern in den Beton.
 

Beton sieht in einem Garten nun mal brutal aus  und deshalb die altbewährte Methode: Kies (2-8) obendrauf und leicht angedrückt. So entsteht ein "Kiesstreifen", durch den aber kein Unkraut durchkommt.
 

Das gleiche Prinzip findet auch am Badestrand Anwendung.
 

Gruß Thias


----------



## jochen (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

wird bestimmt klasse.,

richtig schön deine Teichanlage wachsen zu sehen...   

Berichte weiter das hilft bestimmt vielen Usern hier, die ähnliches vorhaben.


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo allerseits,

der Bachlauf ist nun endlich fertig. Die Pflanzen sind gepflanzt und müssen "nur noch" wachsen.

 

Ich konnte mir natürlich nicht verkneifen einen jap. Fächerarhorn zu kaufen. Mal sehen, ob er bei der rauhen Witterung bei uns durchkommt. Da er es immer feucht haben will, habe ich einen Docht in den Bach gelegt.

 

Die Stufen werden durch ausgewählte Granitsteine gebildet.

 

Hier ist der Wasserfall dann etwas breiter ausgeprägt.

 

Hört ihrs plätschern  ? Das ist lauter als gedacht, ist sicher beruhigend, aber immer???

 

Die Algen fallen jetzt auch die Wasserfallsteine an...

 

 

... die oberste Staustufe, ein kleiner Teich.

 

...der gesamte Bachbereich. Die Pflanzen standen vorher schon bei uns im Garten, deswegen sind sie schon recht groß

 

Das war also der Bauabschnitt Bachlauf. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht  

Gruß Thias


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

ganz ehrlich??

Du solltest professionell Teiche und Gärten bauen/anlegen! 
Ich finds einfach nur klasse. 1
Und wenn das dann in ein oder zwei Jahren richtig eingewachsen ist, willst Du sicher nicht mehr in den Urlaub nach Malle etc. 

Bezüglich Geräuschentwicklung am Wasserlauf hab ich oft im Forum meine Bedenken wegen nicht regelbarer Pumpe geäußert - aus genau diesem Grund.
Manchmal will man vielleicht nur noch ein "Murmeln" des Wasser hören und nicht das Plätschern, dass bei einigen immer so die Blase aktiviert. 
Ich hoffe, Deine Pumpe ist regelbar und Du kannst es so nach belieben einstellen. Falls nicht, helfen wohl nur unten den Staustufen flachere Steine, die den Fall des Wassers verkürzen. Aber das würde das schöne Bild (zer-)stören. :? 
Ich bin mir sicher Du findest eine Lösung. 


P.S.: Du suchst ein neues Projekt? 
Wie wäre ein Moorbeet oder hast Du das eh schon in der Planung/anlegt? 
Langsam verliere ich den Überblick.


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Du suchst ein neues Projekt?
> Wie wäre ein Moorbeet oder hast Du das eh schon in der Planung/anlegt?
> Langsam verliere ich den Überblick.


 
so etwas ?    

 

Ein paar Pflanzen stehen schon:

 

Ich wollte es nur noch nicht veröffentlichen, denn es ist noch nicht fertig :? 

 

Wie in einem echten Moor soll da auch ein Wasserloch sein. Der Torf schwemmt sich nur immer ab, habe schon mit doppelten Hasengitter versucht.... vielleicht muss ich Fliegengaze nehmen.

Wenn es halbwegs fertig ist, kommen natürlich noch Bilder  

Gruß Thias

@ Annett
Ich habe einen mit Schiebern regelbaren Bypass im Bach, der geht allerdings auf die unterste Treppe und die ist auch noch laut genug. Vielleicht muss ich die noch etwas abmildern...
Ich fahre übrigens immer nach Schweden in den Urlaub, das ist gute Inspiration  . Dieses Jahr habe ich aber nur Bauurlaub.


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias

wirklich sehr sehr schön !

ich freue mich über den Fleiß und die handwerkliche Umsetzung !  

und ein Feedback für uns

jetzt gilt es permanent den Wasserstand zu beobachten !

solche Bachläufe geben jede Menge Gelegenheit mal eine Ecke übersehen zu haben .

Den Docht für den für den Acer kannst Du entfernen wenn er angewachsen ist,
die stehen nicht auf nasse Füße !

zum Lärm ,
die Geräusche lassen sich auch schon mal durch schräg unter die Wasserkanten gestellte große Rindenstücke oder Schwartenbretter mildern . Die Optik bleibt weitgehend erhalten aber das Wasser schlägt nicht so ein .


mfG


----------



## jochen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

Das ist dir wirklich gut gelungen... 

Ich habe ähnlich einen Wasserfall gebaut, bei mir ist das Grundstück noch steiler, und die Staustufen etwas höher angelegt,
daher habe ich mich dann doch für eine regelbare Pumpe entschieden,

Hat noch dazu den Vorteil der Stromersparniss wenn man nachts den Wasserfall auf unterster Stufe laufen lässt, der Sauerstoff wird dadurch auch weniger _ausgetrieben._

auf jeden Fall sieht es super aus.

Wie schon Karsten geschrieben hat, beobachte genau deine Ränder, ich bin noch auf der Suche einer Stelle wo das Wasser bei voller Pumpenleistung verschwindet...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Das ist ja wirklich alles unglaublich, was ich hier auf den letzten - keine Ahnung - 10 Seiten gelesen habe  

Also RESPEKT!

Ich glaube, ich muss das mal Rino zeigen....so nach dem Motto "haben wollen" :beeten: Der killt mich  

Scherz beiseite: Kompliment! Das sieht wirklich super toll aus


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Den Docht für den für den Acer kannst Du entfernen wenn er angewachsen ist,
> die stehen nicht auf nasse Füße !


 
 ups, mir hat mein Pflanzenhändler gesagt, der möchte es immer feucht, aber keine Staunässe. Die hat er auch nicht... Da war ich auf die Idee mit dem Docht ganz stolz  
Ist das amtlich, dass er keine nassen Füße will (kein Fußbad)???  



> jetzt gilt es permanent den Wasserstand zu beobachten !
> 
> solche Bachläufe geben jede Menge Gelegenheit mal eine Ecke übersehen zu haben .


Das ist richtig. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch den Bach in meinem alten Teich außer Betrieb gesetzt. Da war zu viel Gras reingewachsen und unten ist kaum noch Wasser angekommen...
Das Wasser habe ich jetzt vielleicht 6 Wochen drin, der Wasserspiegel ist noch nicht gesunken, dank Regen.  Die Dichtheit werde ich in einer Trockenperiode richtig beurteilen können.

@ Jochen


> Ich habe ähnlich einen Wasserfall gebaut, bei mir ist das Grundstück noch steiler, und die Staustufen etwas höher angelegt,
> daher habe ich mich dann doch für eine regelbare Pumpe entschieden,
> 
> Hat noch dazu den Vorteil der Stromersparniss wenn man nachts den Wasserfall auf unterster Stufe laufen lässt, der Sauerstoff wird dadurch auch weniger _ausgetrieben._


 
Ich habe die Aquamax 6000 eco 12 V von Oase. Die Schutzkleinspannung dient der Sicherheit im Schwimmteich. Laut Hersteller ist diese Pumpe nicht regelbar über Phasenanschnittsteuerung (wahrescheinlich weil es ein Servomotor ist). Bei der beachtlichen Leistung von 100 l/min braucht sie aber nur 55 W. Das ist verschmerzbar und ich steuere die Durchflußmenge über einen Schieber.
Ich kann es also oben nur tröpfeln lassen und unten richtig sprudeln. Die unterste Staustufe werde ich dann nochmal etwas abschwächen.

@ Annett


> Du solltest professionell Teiche und Gärten bauen/anlegen!


... und das wo man hier auf die meisten GaLa-Bauer sauer ist :? 
Ich bin aber bereits Bauer (Maschinenbauer)  

Gruß Thias


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

in diesem Falle sollte es ein Kompliment sein - hoffe, das ist so angekommen!  

Bezüglich Moorbeet war mir ja fast schon so, als hättest Du schon was erwähnt.
Daher auch diese leise Nachfrage zwischen den Zeilen.


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo

ich kenne Deinen Boden nicht ..

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fächer-Ahorn

es geht um die Staunässe !  IMMER feucht ist Staunässe 

bei schweren Böden ist eine Drainageschicht und eine ordentliche Pflanzgrube
mit durchlässigem Substrat angebracht .

einmal angewachsen sollte er immer wieder trocken stehen und dann wieder durchdringend gewässert werden , dass erhöht die Frosthärte und den Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen Pilzerkrankungen


mfG


----------



## Martin a. B. (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias

Ich komm' etwas spät, aber... auch von mir..


*R E S P E K T !!   *

für Planung , Bau, und Dokumentation und das Ergebnis.
 Wünsche dir - die wohlverdiente- Freude damit.

Aber ich hätt auch noch eine Frage:

Beim Teichbau hast du relativ viel AUF die Folie betoniert. Hattest du keine Bedenken, dass es beim Einfüllen des Wassers, wegen des doch enormen Druckes zu Setzungen kommen könnte, und -das doch spröden und unelastische- Mauerwerk/ Beton reißt?

Ich hätte wahrscheinlich erstmals eine "Probefüllung" gemacht, alles wieder abgelassen und erst dann endgültig betoniert. 

Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderer Erfahrungen dazu!? 

(Deine Antwort auf eine ähnliche Frage von Maxwell habe ich wohl gelesen; dass Risse durch den Sand nicht weiter auffallen. 
Heißt das, du hast eine deutliche Riss-zunahme nach dem Einfüllen feststellen können?)

Danke für eine/ viele Antworten

Martin


----------



## Dodi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias!

Also, ich muss sagen, eine SUPER-ANLAGE, toll umgesetzt und auch bereits bepflanzt! 

Ich wünschte, ich hätte so viel Platz in meinem Garten für ein derartiges Projekt!

Danke für Deine Dokumentation! - Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## thias (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				Martin a. B. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hätt auch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Beim Teichbau hast du relativ viel AUF die Folie betoniert. Hattest du keine Bedenken, dass es beim Einfüllen des Wassers, wegen des doch enormen Druckes zu Setzungen kommen könnte, und -das doch spröden und unelastische- Mauerwerk/ Beton reißt?
> 
> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich erstmals eine "Probefüllung" gemacht, alles wieder abgelassen und erst dann endgültig betoniert.


 
Hi,

Das mit der Probefülluing geht schlecht, einfach so 85 m³ TRINKWASSER wegschmeißen? 

Beim Befüllen ist nichts passiert, habe jedenfalls nichts bemerkt. Ich habe aber auch sehr harten Untergrund. 
Richtige Risse habe ich gar keine bemerkt. Das mit den Kunststofffasern ist ne echt gute Sache.
Auf die Mörtelschicht wirkt übrigens nicht der gesamte Wasserdruck, da diese nicht dicht ist und Wasser dahinter strömt und somit einen Druckausgleich herstellt. Der Druck wirkt nur auf das dichtende Element, die Folie. 

Gruß Thias


----------



## thias (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo allerseits,

nun kommen ein paar Impressionen von den halbwegs fertigen Details:
 
Das ist nicht in Schweden, sondern direkt vor meiner Terasse  . Die Wurzeln sind aber wirklich aus Schweden, die bringe ich immer aus dem Urlaub mit : .
Das sieht man ihnen doch an, oder?  


 
Auf der Terasse lässt es sich mittlerweile recht gut relaxen. Das nutze ich immer mehr aus, mein Arbeitstempo verlangsamt sich  

 
Stimmung am "See"


 
Das "Grünzeug" im Filtergraben ist schon recht gut angewachsen ...


 
... hoffentlich auch die Bachumfeldbepflanzung

später mehr...

Gruß Thias


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Ohne Worte...

111

Super gemacht, ganz toll!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Kann mich Thorsten nur anschliessen    

Da kommt Urlaubsfeeling auf   1 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Horst T. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias....ich bring es mit den Worten " EINFACH GEIL "   auf den Punkt !!!!


----------



## thias (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Impressionen Fortsetzung:

Das obere Bachstaubecken in Abendstimmung
 
 

Und jetzt mal die Sicht auf die "Seenplatte"
Ganz vorn der Quellteich, dann das oberste Staubecken ... der Filterteich und dann der Badeteich.... dann 40 km Fernsicht  
 



der Filterteich von der anderen Seite:
 

... Im Gegenlicht, der Damm zwischen Filter- und Schwimmteich
 


Gruß Thias

P.S. Alle noch nicht fertigen Bereiche sind geschickt ausgeblendet, bin also noch nicht fertig... packen wirs an


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Teichanlage und Fotos sind.....


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

och mensch thias.........

ich will deine bilder gar nicht mehr angucken 

da werd ich sooooo neidisch  






  da fällt mir was ein!


bist du eigentlich noch zu haben?  

wenn ja, zieh ich zu dir!!!


----------



## Holger1969 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir was ein!
> 
> 
> bist du eigentlich noch zu haben?
> ...



soso, wart wenn ich heim komm     

ps: .......und hör mal auf zu telefonieren.....


----------



## thias (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

   
ups, bitte kein Familienkrieg wegen meiner Bilder : .
Die lösche ich sonst


----------



## Holger1969 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

um gottes willen thias, das ist doch nur spass  

übrigens, katja und all die anderen haben absolut recht, deine planung, ausführung, berichterstattung und vor allem das ergebnis sind der hammer.
Wirklich sehr gelungen und man könnte wirklich neidisch werden.

    

viele grüße
holger


----------



## thias (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> um gottes willen thias, das ist doch nur spass


 
... deswegen ja auch    

Gruß Thias  

P.S. Der Gewitterguß heute früh hat mein Wasser ganz schön getrübt... das frisch gepflanzte Teichumfeld hat bestimmt genügend Nährstoffe in den Teich gegeben. Auf zur nächsten Algenblüte  
Mit solchen Unwettern muss man immer mehr rechnen und auch damit, dass Wasser nicht immer bergab läuft und vorallem, dass es auch Haufen bilden kann und nicht immer an der niedrigsten Stelle abfließt  .


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Mahlzeit Thias,



> und auch damit, dass Wasser nicht immer bergab läuft und vorallem, dass es auch Haufen bilden kann und nicht immer an der niedrigsten Stelle abfließt


davon hätte ich dann aber gern ein Foto gesehen, oder ne genauere Beschreibung...   

Bei uns kamen gestern in 30 Minuten 22 Liter/m² runter.
Die Straße wurde zum kleinen Bach, überall auf dem Hof stand das Wasser.
Zum Glück haben wir keinen richtigen Keller und der Fußboden im Haus liegt ca. 50cm über Hofniveau.  
Im 5 km entfernten Nachbarort, wo der Teich steht, fielen nur 4 mm (= Liter).


----------



## thias (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Thias,
> 
> 
> davon hätte ich dann aber gern ein Foto gesehen, oder ne genauere Beschreibung...


 
... ich bin heute früh im Schlafanzug mit Regenschirm (!)    um den Teich gerannt und habe versucht, die Wasserberge dorthin zu leiten, wo ich es will.
DAS wäre ein Bild gewesen  (und hätte Katja bestimmt abgehalten zu mir zu ziehen :? )

Gruß Thias


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,
Anerkennung für diese Goliath-Leistung, ich bin mehr als begeistert - absolute Spitze!!! 
Zu Deinen Fragen nach der Teich-Chemie kann ich ein bißchen antworten:
Das geheimnisvolle "P" liegt als Phosphat oder chemisch ähnlich vor. Bei pH>=7 bildet sich in Deinem "Kalkberg" Calciumphosphat (Apatit), und ist damit raus aus dem Wasser. Nitrat/Nitrit und Sulfat/Sulfit kommen auch mit dem Regenwasser, und werden durch Kalkstein neutralisiert. Anderenfalls würde der pH sinken... Der Kalksteinaufbau ist somit wichtig für das chemische und biologische Gleichgewicht. Einige Bakterien besorgen unter Sauerstoffarmut (je nach Auslegung der Umwälzung) die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Stickstoff, anderenfalls müssen die Teichpflanzen 'ran. 
So ein Teich ist ein komplexes System (Danke, Annett und Martin). Die Anlage einer mechanischen Sedimentation, ener pH-Neutralisation und zusätzlich eines biologischen Filters ist im Extremfall (Schwimmteich mit Wunsch: klares Wasser) nach meiner Meinung nötig. Daher Glückwunsch für das gelungene Projekt! Denn die Auslegung ist das eigentliche Thema, und das ist bei dieser Vielzahl an Parametern nicht einfach.
Wenn das Ganze denn auch noch dicht ist und so gut aussieht - Gratulation!
Rolf


----------



## thias (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... das mit dem Wasser, das scheint zu funktionieren.
Im Augenblick ist es erschreckend klar, man kann die Bodeneinläufe am Teichgrund ganz deutlich sehen, Sichtweite mindestens 6 m (viel größere Strecken habe ich nicht  )

 

 

Die erste Seerose treibt kräftig Blüten, allerdings stagniert zur Zeit alles, das Wasser hat nur 16°. Wahrscheinlich ist es deswegen so klar.
 


Im Filterteich gibt es aber eine ganze Menge Fadenalgen - oder besser Killeralgen - denn die umschließen das zarte __ Tausendblatt und "erwürgen" es .
Kann man da was dagegen tun?
Die Blätter zerfallen einfach in der Algenwatte. Ob die wieder austreiben?
Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## zaphod (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Im Filterteich gibt es aber eine ganze Menge Fadenalgen - oder besser Killeralgen - denn die umschließen das zarte __ Tausendblatt und "erwürgen" es .
> Kann man da was dagegen tun?
> Die Blätter zerfallen einfach in der Algenwatte. Ob die wieder austreiben?
> Kennt sich da jemand aus?



Hallo Thias, 

das Problem mit den "Killeralgen" am Tausendblatt kenn ich ja auch.
Auf meine Fragen dazu https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/43 
gabs aber leider keine Antworten - vielleicht hat man mich einfach nur für bekloppt gehalten .

Wie auch immer ,
ich hab wochenlang täglich die Algen soweit möglich rausgefummelt, hat aber 
nix gebracht. Den Großteil vom Tausendblatt im Randbereich habe ich im Teich 
gelassen und weitergefummelt. Die jungen Triebe unter Wasser sind eingegangen, 
die älteren Triebe sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ins Trockene geflüchtet und 
liegen jetzt in saftigstem grün teilweise bis 40 cm über den Teichrand und bekommen 
neue Triebe. Die Stängel unter Wasser sind zwar bewurzelt aber fast kahl. 
Fadenalgen sind zwar noch zwischen den Pflanzenstängeln und Wurzeln, aber nicht 
in solchem Ausmaß wie noch vor Wochen.

Die Pflanzen, die weiter unten in Gefäßen gepflanzt waren, hatte ich ja rausgenommen 
und in Eimer mit Algenkiller gegen Killeragen gesetzt. Nach einigen Wochen und 
Wasserwechseln in den Eimern waren die Fadenalgen wech, das Tausendblatt hat sich
halbwegs aufgerappelt und die meisten Triebe habens über Wasser geschafft. 
Habe die Pflanzen am Wochenende wieder in den Teich gesetzt, ob sie es überleben, 
wird sich zeigen. 

Einen wirklich guten Tipp, was man dagegen tun kann, habe ich nicht. Versuch vielleicht 
mal, die noch grünen Spitzen irgenwie über Wasser zu halten (wenn meine von sich aus 
schon über den Teichrand flüchten und dort - natürlich mit den Wurzeln im Wasser - gedeihen, 
kann das nicht verkehrt sein.) Ansonsten würd ich die Stängel und Wurzelabschnitte, 
die beginnen braun zu werden, gleich entsorgen, diese Triebe gehen ohnehin 
ein und die Fadenalgen fallen drüber her.


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi,

bezüglich Algen kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Kann aber gut sein, dass die absterbenden Blätter wieder Nährstoffe freisetzen, über die sich die Fadenalgen hermachen.
Das die Unterwasserblätter des Tausendblattes absterben, wenn die Spitzen die Wasseroberfläche erreicht haben, ist nach meinem Wissen völlig normal und kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## thias (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

*Auf zum Endspurt*


Der verwüstete Garten wir wieder gerichtet, eine Schicht Mutterboden und Grassamen drauf. In wenigen Wochen dürfte alle Spuren verwischt sein...
 


Meine Frau pflanzt die 1000 endste Pflanze (oder in dieser Größenordnung mit allen Umpflanzaktionen), Sie ist selber bald zur Pflanze geworden.
 


Wichtig, der Grillplatz, was wäre ein Thüringer ohne diesen? : 
Man sieht noch die "Unkrautsperre" für komfortables Mähen.
 

Hier noch ein Bild, wo man überhaupt kein Wasser sieht  .
Das ist sozusagen der Staudamm (der komplette Aushub).


----------



## Carlo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

was um Himmelswillen fällt ihnen eigentlich ein diese Bilder hier zu präsentieren. Sind Sie sich eigentlich über die Folgen im klaren die solche Bilder bei den Betrachtern hervorrufen können? 

Späßle gmacht.......bin echt sprachlos......super gemacht.....super Bilder.....super Doku.

Hut ab    

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

alle Achtung, schließe mich Carlo an.

einfach klasse gemacht Teich/Umfeld und natürlich dein ganzes Thema hier.      



zu dieser Frage,



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig, der Grillplatz, was wäre ein Thüringer ohne diesen?






er müßte sein ganzes Leben Soljanka essen...  





duck und wech....

erinnert mich immer an die 2 Jahre in denen ich in Saalfeld arbeiten durfte.


----------



## Gisbert (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Kunststofffasern ist ne echt gute Sache.



Hallo Thias,

ein toller Schwimmteich - unser geplanter Teich hat fast die gleiche Dimension und soll auch nach dem NG Systme gebaut werden (2008). Das was Du dokumentiert hast hat mir sehr geholfen.

Wo gibt es denn die Kunststofffasern und wieviel muss da in den Mörtel rein?

Gruß Gisbert


----------



## thias (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> er müßte sein ganzes Leben Soljanka essen...


 
... solange es keine Weißwürste sind...


----------



## thias (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				Gisbert schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es denn die Kunststofffasern und wieviel muss da in den Mörtel rein?


 
Hallo Gisbert,

... in keinem Baustoffhandel und auch die Betonmischstation hatte die nicht vorrätig (nur Stahlfasern, aber die würde ich nicht empfehlen).
Ich hab sie bei naturagart mit bestellt, kostet nicht die Welt. Eine Hand voll in den Mischer reingepfückt reicht.


----------



## thias (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... auch wenn noch vieles wachsen muss,

... schon jetzt lädt der Teich zur Entspannung ein ...


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Deinem Teich gehts ja prächtig  

Spitzen Fotos    

Du machst mir den Mund wässrig  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## axel (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias !

Sehr schönes Haus am noch schöneren See ! 
Du hast ja auch ein klasse Ausblick in das Umland ! Traumhaft !!!

 

Da habt Ihr Euch ein Paradies geschaffen mit dem Teich !

Gruß

axel


----------



## thias (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

*hab´s fertig* Teil 1

... fast alle Spuren der Baustelle sind beseitigt... das Gras versucht zu wachsen.
Jetzt muss nur noch die Abnahme erfolgen, durch das Forum : .

Damit ihr euch einen Überblick verschaffen könnt, sind auch Bilder mit der Gesamtansicht dabei, ansonsten aus allen möglichen und unmöglichen Positionen und tausend mal das gleiche Motiv  .
Viel Spaß beim betrachten...


----------



## thias (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

*hab´s fertig* Teil 2

... und gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## thias (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

*hab´s fertig* und nun noch der Teil 3

... hoffe, es nervt euch noch nicht und der Server ist noch nicht voll...

   

   

   

   

   

 

Das wars erst mal, jetzt wirds zu dunkel...

So, und nun bitte ich um Bauendabnahme


----------



## Horst T. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

einfach nur G E I L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           sorry, für die Ausdrucksweise...aber mehr fällt mir da nicht ein


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo 

schöne Gegend , schöne Fotos  

prima Gestaltung 
perfekte Ausführung 

Gratuliere !  

mfG


----------



## Holger1969 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

also mir gefällt es gar nicht     :nase: :nase: :nase:

obwohl   

ok, vielleicht ein bisschen :nase: :nase: 

jaja, ich gebs ja zu, es ist genial. spitzen arbeit, ich verneige mich...   

    

lg
holger


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Wahnsinn was du und deine Familie hier geleistet hat  1   .

Super wohlfühl Oase, Super dokumentiert, Super Fotos, einfach Perfekt geplant und konsequent ausgeführt, Gratulation zu deiner kleinen (großen !!!) Welt .

Danke für die Vorstellung deines Teiches, von der Planung bis zum Finish    .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: so und jetzt kannst dein Kunstwerk endlich geniessen


----------



## ouzo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,
da bleibt einem die Spucke weg und einfach nur ...WoW WOW WOW 
Wo steht denn bei euch das Kassenhäuschen für die vielen Gäste in eurem Naturpark ? Traumgegend,Traumhaus,Traumteich...einfach nur beneidenswert.
Ein eigenes Urlaubsparadies. VIIIIIIl Spaß und Erholung dir und deiner Familie


----------



## fleur (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*


Hallo Thias,
kann nur eines sagen: *chapeau !*
fleur


----------



## günter-w (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias, sehr gut gelungen herzliche Gratulation. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und Gute Erholung an deinem neu geschaffenen Paradies


----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Mathias!

Auch von mir "Respekt" für diese Leistung. Das ihr die Sache so konsequent und zügig durchgezogen habt ist echt bewundernswert, wie kann man sich da jeden Tag aufs neue motivieren?

Was ist das für ne Seerose mit roten Blättern? Würde sich bei mir auch gut machen...  

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Moin Thias!

Einfach    !

  für die tolle Dokumentation!

Jetzt kommt die Zeit des Genießens, gell?
Hoffentlich gibt es noch ein wenig Sommer, damit Du noch baden gehen kannst...


----------



## Mühle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

ich will mich auch den Anderen anschließen : einfach umwerfend schön    

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie viel viel Spaß in Eurer tollen Oase  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## thias (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Vielen Dank für den großen Blumenstrauß.

... und weil alle so gern Bilder mögen...

nach dem Tag kommt die Nacht:

*Die blaue Stunde*

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

... entspannt bei einem Gläschen __ Wein im Schaukelstuhl auf der Terasse 
dem Geplätscher des Baches lauschen ...


----------



## RainerSchm (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

wow, herrliche Bilder. Die könnten wir uns stundenlang ansehen. Man hört die Grillen zirpen. Diese Idylle. Klasse. 

Liebe Grüße
Ute und Rainer


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

eine wirkliche tolle Anlage ist das geworden! 
Kein Wunder, dass Ihr kein TV braucht. 

Bin gespannt, wie die Anlage in ein bzw. zwei Jahren ausschaut.... 

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß damit und immer halbwegs klares Wasser.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Da läßt es sich sicher herrlich Relaxen  

Kein TV  , wozu auch, bei der Idylle 1  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## thias (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

liebe Partyfreunde, bekommt man da Lust?  

Hoffentlich gibt es dieses Jahr nochmal einen lauen Sommerabend


----------



## thias (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

P.S. Das Forum ist sehr groß, deshalb nur eine virtuelle Einladung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 , aber ich werde bestimmt berichten...


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Och, 

und ich dachte schon, ich könnte dieses Jahr wenigstens für Deine Teicheinweihungsparty den Badeanzug aus dem Wäscheschrank holen. 
Na gut, bleibt er halt weiter im Dunklen liegen. *schmoll* 







War natürlich nur ein Scherz. 
Viel Spaß bei der Feier/Party und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.


----------



## Barbara (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

bin eben erst auf Deinen Thread gestoßen.
Da habt Ihr Euch wirklich ein Paradis geschaffen      
Ich wünsche Euch viele schöne warme Sommer zum Genießen. Bitte halte uns mit weiteren Bildern auf dem Laufenden.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## wolke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias.
Ich bin auch Sprachloß......einfach toll.
Ich will auch so einen schönen Natur-Schwimmteich haben....heul
Gesagt getan..... meine Skizze ist schon im netz.
Angefangen hab ich auch schon ....freu

Wie hast du die Verbundmatte auf der Epdm-Folie befestigt??Geklebt??
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Schwimmteich
Gruß Wolke


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				wolke schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie hast du die Verbundmatte auf der Epdm-Folie befestigt??Geklebt??
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem Schwimmteich
> Gruß Wolke


 
Hallo Wolke,

vielen Dank und willkommen.
Ich habe bei mir PVC-Folie, die Verbundmatte von NG ist auch PVC. Ob man EPDM mit PVC verkleben kann, keine Ahnung.
Das Verkleben der Verbundmatte ist nur punktuell erforderlich, damit sie so in der Form hält und nicht verrutscht. Wenn sie verputzt ist, wird sie knochenhart. Wenn Wasser eingefüllt wird, drückt sich die Folie an die Wand und es entstehen Hohlräume (mit Wasser gefüllt). Dann reist die Folie von der Verbundmatte ab. Das macht aber nichts, die Verbundmatte ist tragfähig. Will damit nur sagen, diese soll gar nicht bombenfest verklebt sein.


----------



## Glenzi26 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Wahnsinn! Es fehlen einem die Worte!!!    1 Kannst du mir so ein Moorbeet erklären? Bin noch relativ grün hinter den Ohren was Teichbau- und pflege angeht... :


----------



## thias (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Glenzi,
Willkommen im Forum.

Wie ein Moorbeet funktioniert?
Das ist ein langes Kapitel, es gibt hier auch viele Beiträge dazu. Ich habe da auch noch keine sehr großen Erfahrungen, mein Teich ist wie gesagt sehr jung.
Das wichtigste: Ein Moorbeet muss nährstoffarm und sauer sein. Die Anlage von Wasserreservoir ist recht kompliziert, ich habe es mit einer saugenden Matte mit dem Teich verbunden. Das geht aber nur, wenn das Wasser sehr weich ist.
Und man braucht viel Geduld, bei mir fängt es erst an zuzuwachsen...
Die Grundlage eines Moores sind Moose. Daraus entstehen die Bulten (und Schlenken)


----------



## sabine71 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

wie war Eure Einweihungsparty ? 

Wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## thias (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> liebe Partyfreunde, bekommt man da Lust?
> 
> ...


 
... es gab keinen lauen Sommerabend, Kälte, Regen und Wind.
die Party ist ins Wasser gefallen   

Jetzt muss ich die Cocktails für 60 Leute selber trinken    

Mal sehen, ob sich noch eine Schnittmenge zwischen schönem Wetter, Künstlern und Gästen in den nächsten Wochen finden lässt.


----------



## sabine71 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Och Mensch Thias,

das tut mir leid für Euch.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen goldenen Oktober 
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen.


----------



## thias (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... danke für die Anteilnahme, so sah es aus:
  

Die erste rote neue Seerose wollte mich auch schon trösten, heute schien auch schon wieder die Sonne...


----------



## thias (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Heute war wunderschöner Altweibersommer.

Ein paar Impressionen, Teich und Umfeld, Moorbeet und Garten


----------



## thias (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... und noch ein paar...


----------



## jochen (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias...

sieht echt klasse und vor allen natürlich aus,
ich liebe es wenn mit __ Moos am Teich gestaldet wird...


----------



## thias (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

... frostige Grüße vom "Schwimmteich"...

 

Nach dem langen Herbst wird der Teich für die Kinder doch wieder interessant.
Es war schon ein eigenartiges Gefühl - das Eis war glasklar wie das Wasser - so über den 2 m tiefen Grund zu gleiten, fast zum schwindelig werden...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Cool,
ne Eisbahn vorm Haus   


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## thias (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

 

*allen Teichbauern ein gutes 2008 *
*und viel Freude an euren Teichen...*


So ein Schwimmteich ist auch gut als Abschussrampe für Raketen geeignet  .
Ein paar Impressionen von unserer Silvesterparty:


----------



## laolamia (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

hallo!

sieht super aus, ich trau mich fast nicht zu fragen 
hast du mal grob mitgerechnet was das gekostet hat?

geld, zeit, material?

gruss lao


----------



## thias (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> sieht super aus, ich trau mich fast nicht zu fragen
> hast du mal grob mitgerechnet was das gekostet hat?
> ...


 
... was, die Silvesterparty?  ... 

Der Teich aber etwa:
etwa 11 T€ Material incl. Technik, Holz für Brücke und Steg, Aushub ... Pflanzen
etwa  500 Stunden Eigenleistung mit Gartenneugestaltung.
Wenn man seinen Urlaub dransetzt, jeden Feierabend und alle Samstage, ist es in einer Saison schaffbar. Im März der Aushub, im Mai das Wasser und im Juli der Garten... im August kann man schon genießen. Es muss dann aber alles gut durchorganisiert sein.


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Glückwunsch zum "Guten Rutsch" ins neue Jahr  .
Da habt ihr ja ganz ordentlich das Neue Jahr begrüßt :newyear 
Von mir auch nocheinmal nachträglich 2 

Meine Favoriten sind das erste und das dritte Foto  

Wie stark ist das Eis bei Euch am Teich ?


----------



## Gisbert (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Bei mir soll es nach Ostern losgehen und die Planung ist weit voran geschritten. Ich habe Deine kompletten Seiten durchgelesen und finde da hast Du ein gutes Werk vollbracht. Jetzt bist Du ja ein richtiger Experte für Naturagart-Teiche und ich habe ein paar Fragen an Dich wie Du einzelne Probleme gelöst hast. Dies wird sicherlich andere Forumsteilnehmer auch interessieren... Falls es Dir aber zu viele Fragen sind, kannst Du mir Deine Tel. zu mailen – ich rufe gerne zurück... 


Bist Du mit Deinen Teichquerschnitten zufrieden – klappt das auch mit den steileren Bereichen ohne Probleme und hält dass Substrat auf Deinen Unterwasserstufen? Hast Du Abgrenzungen gegen Abrutschen ausgebildet?
Wie breit ist Dein Ufergraben? Ist die Breite die Du gewählt hast so ok oder würdest Du was ändern?
Worauf muss ich bei der Beaufsichtigung der Baggerarbeiten besonders achten?
Der Wasserrücklauf aus dem Filtergraben sollte ja auch bei Frost gepumpt werden bzw. sollte die Leitung ja im Winter nicht kaputt frieren. Wie hast Du die Leitung verlegt? Mindestens 60 cm unter dem Boden – dann besteht immer noch ein Problem bei der Einspreisung die ja oberhalb der Folie in den Schwimmteich läuft. Wie hast Du das gelöst?
Um die Pumpe zu entlasten dachte ich das Wasser zunächst hoch zu pumpen und dann mit 2% Gefälle wieder in den Schwimmteich laufen zu lassen. Dann wäre aber das Frostproblem auf der gesamten Strecke gegeben?!
Du hast ja Kies am Ende des Filtergrabens eingebaut und daher einen Pumpenschacht gebaut – ich dachte ohne Kies den Filtergarben zu bauen und wollte die Pumpe einfach so in den Graben legen. Ist das o.k. oder wird sie zu schnell verstopfen?
Ein Schwimmteichbauer hat behauptet, dass kein Beton im Schwimmteich verarbeitet werden dürfte, da ansonsten der Kalkgehalt zu start ansteigt.... Du hingegen meinst, dass „Kalksteinschotter den pH-Wert stabilisiert“ und „Kalk-Kohlensäregleichgewicht den pH-Wert stabilisiert“. Ich denke das alkalisches Wasser durch Regenwasser als auch durch die Huminsäuren (die Bakterien beim Pflanzenabbau freisetzen) immer mehr neutralisiert....!?
Zur Not setze ich die raue Alge (Chara aspera) ein die Kalk aus dem Wasser bindet.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Phosphaten im Zement aus – hat das einen Einfluss auf Deinem Teich?
Hast Du im Schwimmteich überall als Bodensubstrat gewaschenen Estrichsand (oder Kies 2-8) verwendet oder ist der verputzt? Wie reinigst Du zukünftig?
Nährstoffarm soll er sein - wachsen auf den Terrassen noch Pflanzen ohne Dünger bzw. düngst Du Alles durch individuelle Gaben?
Ich wollte auch 2x Bodenabsaugungen im Schwimmbereich für Sedimente und ein Skimmer in Hauptwindrichtung an die Oase 12V Pumpe (6000l/h) anschließen. Ist die Leistung ausreichend für Skimmer/Bodenabsaugung? Betreibst Du die Pumpe im Intervallbetrieb?
Hast Du mit einem Haarföhn als Heißluftföhn das Vlies verschweißt?
Wie viel m³ oder t Steine hast Du dir für den Teich anliefern lassen?
Wo ist der Überlauf am sinnvollsten? – Du hast ihn am Ufergraben eingebaut – klappt das auch bei allen Wolkenbrüchen?
Du schreibst, dass Du einen „Badestrand“ hast – wie ist das zu verstehen?
Naturagart empfiehlt eine ausreichende Dehnungsfalte auf dem Trenndamm zu lassen – hast Du das die auch eingebaut?
Alles was nicht vermauert war, wurde bei Dir verputzt. – Wie groß war Dein Zeitaufwand für das vermauern + verputzen?
Wie viel kg Kunstfasern hast Du verbraucht?
Hast Du mal an Unterwasserbeleuchtung gedacht?

Was würdest Du im Nachhinein anders machen?

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe! 

Gisbert


----------



## sternhausen (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias
Bin neu hier im Forum und hab erst jetzt deine Fotostory gesehen.
Einfach unglaublich was ihr euch hier geschaffen habt. Ich verneige mich zutiefst vor deiner erbrachten Leistung.
Nur am Anfang deiner Story ist mir aufgefallen das du Starterbakterien und so Zeug hinein geschüttet hast.
Ich weiß zwar das es relativ schwer ist die verschiedenen Grünphasen einfach abzuwarten aber da du ja nach Naturagart gebaut hast solltest du wissen das du einfach nur abwarten musst und dir das Geld für das Zeug hättest sparen können.
Wenn du deinen neuen Teich einfach mit mehr Wasser aus einem (deinen alten)funktionierenden Teich "geimpft" hättest ,hättest du sicher mehr oder zumindest den gleichen Erfolg gehabt.
Aber wie auch immer Hut ab vor deiner tollen Anlage.
Grüsse Sternhausen
PS: Wenn du dir wirklich die Arbeit machen würdest und all die Fragen von Gisbert beantwortest wäre das eine super Sache - Würde sicher viele interessieren


----------



## thias (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Gisbert,

na, das sind ja ne ganze Menge Fragen  , ich fang mal an:

_Bist Du mit Deinen Teichquerschnitten zufrieden – klappt das auch mit den steileren Bereichen ohne Probleme und hält dass __Substrat__ auf Deinen Unterwasserstufen? Hast Du Abgrenzungen gegen Abrutschen ausgebildet?_
Mit den Querschnitten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Auch wenn bis jetzt noch keiner in den teich gefallen ist, man kann ihn an jeder Stelle durch die Stufen wieder verlassen. Die steilen Stellen sind ja verputzt, die Stufen auch und anschließend ist alles mit Sand/Kies beworfen. Abgrenzungen habe ich nicht weiter vorgesehen. Im Einstiegsbereich (Strand) ist etwas auf den Boden gerutscht, aber es entstehen keine nackten Stellen, da die unterste Schicht im Mörtel fixiert ist.

_Wie breit ist Dein Ufergraben? Ist die Breite die Du gewählt hast so ok oder würdest Du was ändern?_
0,5-1,5 m. Ich denke. die Breite ist so o.k. Auch wenn ein breiterer Graben sehr dekorativ wäre, man muss doch noch überall rankommen zur Pflege  

_Worauf muss ich bei der Beaufsichtigung der Baggerarbeiten besonders achten?_
Da gibt es von NG ein gutes Hinweisblatt. Ein Baggerfahrer, der sowas schon mal gemacht hat, ist von Vorteil.

_Der Wasserrücklauf aus dem Filtergraben sollte ja auch bei Frost gepumpt werden bzw. sollte die Leitung ja im Winter nicht kaputt frieren. Wie hast Du die Leitung verlegt? Mindestens 60 cm unter dem Boden – dann besteht immer noch ein Problem bei der Einspreisung die ja oberhalb der Folie in den __Schwimmteich__ läuft. Wie hast Du das gelöst?_
Ursprünglich wollte ich die Pumpe auch durchlaufen lassen. Durch die Wasserbewegung friert da nichts ein und -20° sind sehr selten geworden. Als der Teich zugefroren war habe ich sie irgendwann ausgeschaltet, ich denke, sie muss nicht immer im Winter laufen. Ich glaube nicht, dass da was zerfriert, selbst die Pumpe soll das ab können.

_Um die Pumpe zu entlasten dachte ich das Wasser zunächst hoch zu pumpen und dann mit 2% Gefälle wieder in den __Schwimmteich__ laufen zu lassen. Dann wäre aber das Frostproblem auf der gesamten Strecke gegeben?!_
Ich lass den Bach im Winter schon lange nicht mehr laufen, sondern betreibe nur einen kurzen Bypass. Da entstehen dann schöne Eisgebilde. Meine Angst war dann auch, dass der Bachlauf irgendwann undefiniert zufriert und das Wasser sonstwohin läuft... Bei Abwesenheit war mir das zu unsicher und ich habe die Pumpe ausgeschaltet.

_Du hast ja Kies am Ende des Filtergrabens eingebaut und daher einen Pumpenschacht gebaut – ich dachte ohne Kies den Filtergarben zu bauen und wollte die Pumpe einfach so in den Graben legen. Ist das o.k. oder wird sie zu schnell verstopfen?_
Bei mir reicht das Wasser oberhalb des Kiesfilters ja auch an die Pumpe. Nur der 2. Ansaugstutzen der Pumpe saugt aus dem Filter. Im letzten Sommer haben sich auf dem kompletten Kiesfilter keine Algen gebildet, im Filterteich schon. Sicher musst du darauf achten, dass die Fadenalgen nicht zur Pumpe wachsen.

_Ein Schwimmteichbauer hat behauptet, dass kein Beton im __Schwimmteich__ verarbeitet werden dürfte, da ansonsten der Kalkgehalt zu start ansteigt.... Du hingegen meinst, dass „Kalksteinschotter den __ph-Wert__ stabilisiert“ und „Kalk-Kohlensäregleichgewicht den __ph-Wert__ stabilisiert“. Ich denke das alkalisches Wasser durch Regenwasser als auch durch die __Huminsäuren__ (die __Bakterien__ beim Pflanzenabbau freisetzen) immer mehr neutralisiert....!?_
Mein Problem ist eher andersherum, das Wasser hat zu wenig Kalk. Unser Leitungswasser ist seeehr weich und der Regen (Dach) auch. Ich könnte noch mehr Kalk gebrauchen. Ich glaube nicht, dass was aus dem Mörtel gekommen ist. Zu dem Gleichgewicht findet man hier im Forum auch Fachbeiträge...

_Zur Not setze ich die raue Alge (Chara aspera) ein die __Kalk__ aus dem Wasser bindet._
Die würden bei mir wahrscheinlich gar nicht wachsen...

_Wie sieht es denn mit den Phosphaten im __Zement__ aus – hat das einen Einfluss auf Deinem Teich?_
Ich wüsste nicht welchen. Meine Wasserwerte sind absolut top (bis auf zu wenig Kalk) Am Anfang hatte ich einen Nitritpeak, der sich aber nach ein paar Wochen gegeben hat.

_Hast Du im __Schwimmteich__ überall als Bodensubstrat gewaschenen Estrichsand (oder Kies 2-8) verwendet oder ist der verputzt? Wie reinigst Du zukünftig?_
Am Boden habe ich eine 5-10 cm Betonschicht und (fast) keinen Kies (an den tiefen Stellen). Da könnte ich also auch mal mit dem Besen langschieben. Ansonsten habe ich überall den 2-8 Kies. Evtl. würde ich im Badebereich etwas feineren Kies nehmen, der stachelt doch etwas.

_Nährstoffarm soll er sein - wachsen auf den Terrassen noch Pflanzen ohne Dünger bzw. düngst Du Alles durch individuelle Gaben?_
Ich habe alle Pflanzen im Schwimmteich mit Startdünger versehen, da sind sie deutlich besser gewachsen als im Filterteich. Ich denke, ich werde in diesem Jahr kleine Tonkügelchen mit Langzeitdünger drin den Pflanzen spendieren.

_Ich wollte auch 2x Bodenabsaugungen im Schwimmbereich für Sedimente und ein Skimmer in Hauptwindrichtung an die Oase 12V Pumpe (6000l/h) anschließen. Ist die Leistung ausreichend für Skimmer/Bodenabsaugung? Betreibst Du die Pumpe im Intervallbetrieb?_
Die Pumpe läuft ständig undschafft einen Skimmer, aber nicht noch Bodenabläufe. Ich schalte nach Bedarf die Schieber um. Nach Badebetrieb nur die Bodenabsaugung, bei starker Oberflächenverschmutzung nur der Skimmer (Achtung, fast 10 cm unterschiedlicher Wasserstand) ansonsten Skimmer und 1/2 Bodenablauf.

_Hast Du mit einem Haarföhn als Heißluftföhn das Vlies verschweißt?_
Nee, das war eine Heißluftpistole  , ein normaler Föhn würde das nicht schaffen und hätte meine Frau auch nicht erlaubt.

_Wie viel m³ oder t Steine hast Du dir für den Teich anliefern lassen?_
Granitsteine/Felsen vielleicht 15 t, Sandsteine für die Mauern aus dem Aushub sortiert und Sand/Kies vielleicht auch 20 t

_Wo ist der Überlauf am sinnvollsten? – Du hast ihn am Ufergraben eingebaut – klappt das auch bei allen Wolkenbrüchen?_
Das ist nur ein zusätzlicher Überlauf. Den eigentlichen bildet ein 100er KG-Rohr in der Nähe des Dacheinlaufes.

_Du schreibst, dass Du einen „Badestrand“ hast – wie ist das zu verstehen?_
Am Anfang keine Stufen sondern ein flacher Einstieg, die Stufen beginnen erst ab 80 cm.

_Naturagart empfiehlt eine ausreichende Dehnungsfalte auf dem Trenndamm zu lassen – hast Du das die auch eingebaut?_
Bevor ich Verbundmatte/Vlies zum Verputzen aufgebracht habe, habe ich immer auf "lockere Folie" geachtet und die Flten gleichmäßig verteilt. Das war gar nicht so einfach und ich musste die Folie oft beschweren, da sie immer bestrebt ist nach unten zu rutschen.

_Alles was nicht vermauert war, wurde bei Dir verputzt. – Wie groß war Dein Zeitaufwand für das vermauern + verputzen?_
Das Vermauern dauert deutlich länger. Das Verputzen (ohne Folie anbringen) habe ich mit 3 Helfern an einem langen Arbeitstag geschafft.

_Wie viel kg Kunstfasern hast Du verbraucht?_
Das war nicht viel, ich glaube 3 Tüten von NG und dann hatte ich noch viel übrig.

_Hast Du mal an Unterwasserbeleuchtung gedacht?_
Ja, an der Brücke habe ich Verteiler. Die würde ich aber nicht in den Beton legen, da man viel mit den Lichteffekten experimentiert.

_Was würdest Du im Nachhinein anders machen?_
So richtige Baufehler haben sich bis jetzt noch nicht herausgestellt  .
D.h. im Wesentlichen würde ich es wieder so machen.
Der Bachbereich wird wahrscheinlich immer problematisch sein. Stark wachsende Pflanzen können den Wasserlauf immer umlenken. Die Wasserfälle bewirken eine stärkere Verdunstung und damit relativ hohe Verluste, die Geräuschentwicklung ist auch nicht ohne. Deshalb habe ich den Bach nicht immer an. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man baulich viel besser hätte bauen können.
Vielleicht würde ich gößer bauen, zumindest den Schwimmbereich. Verputzen würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder (kann keine nackte Folie leiden). Die letztendlich ausgebaggerte Form im Tiefwasserbereich würde ich wahrscheinlich etwas anders machen. Dort würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr mauern, sondern nur putzen. Beim rumtoben stößt man doch mal gegen die Steine und die können recht spitz sein. Der Putz ist zwar auch rauh, aber ich wollte ja keinen gefliesten Pool  .
Die gemauerten Flächen würde ich wahrscheinlich mehr im Flachwasserbereich anbrigen. 

So, hoffe dass ich alle Klarheiten beseitigt habe


----------



## Gisbert (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Danke für Deine detaillierten Antworten – alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt. 

Nach Ostern geht es dann bei mir los.....
Gisbert


----------



## thias (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

der Frühling erwacht und auch der Teich.
"Winteralgen" abfischen, abgestorbene Pflanzen rausholen usw. ist jetzt angesagt.

Ich habe doch glatt einen Fehler gemacht, und die Pumpe über Winter abgeschaltet .
Warum?
Ich habe sie neulich wieder eingeschaltet, hat auch funktioniert. Aber der Filterteich wurde leer und der Schwimmteich voll  .
Die Bodenabsaugungen waren verstopft. Dabei habe ich extra die Mündung der 70er Rohre der Bodenabsaugung offen gelassen, da sich Siebe immer mit Algen zusetzen...
Was tun?
Den Schwimmteich wollte ich ja nicht überlaufen lassen.
Auf den Auslauf meines Sammelschachtes zum Filterteich habe ich einen Winkel mit Rohrstück nach oben gesteckt und somit abgedichtet. Dann eine Tauchpumpe in den Sammelschacht und ausgepumpt. Ganz schnell war der Wasserstand im Schacht einen halben Meter tiefer als im Schwimmteich. Aber nichts tat sich, obwohl nun schon ein halber Meter Wassersäule in die Rohre drückte. 
Also weiter gepumpt ... plötzlich machte es plopp ... und 4 __ Frösche schwammen im Schacht, der auch sofort wieder voll war  .

Die Frösche sind wohlauf (ich habe sie zur Erholung in meinen anderen Teich gesetzt), obwohl die locker 100 N weggestemmt haben  .

Ergo:
Die Pumpe im Winter nicht ausschalten.


----------



## RainerSchm (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

danke für Deinen neuen Erfahrungsbericht. Kannst du uns mal akuelle Bilder von Deiner tollen Teichanlage zeigen? Hast Du auch Bilder von den Algen gemacht? 

Wie sieht es mit Algenbewuchs an der mit Sand und Kies beworfenen Verbundmatte aus? Ist im Laufe des Winters Sand und Kies abgefallen. NG empfiehlt heutzutage keine Kunststofffasern mehr in den Mörtel beizumischen, sondern mit Armierungsgitter zu arbeiten.  Hätten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Kunsstofffasern sich ablösen. 

Wie sehen nach einem Jahr die Ufermatte(n) aus? 

Hast Du Algenwuchs an den Sandsteinen?

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## thias (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Rainer und alle Schwimmteichfans  



> Kannst du uns mal akuelle Bilder von Deiner tollen Teichanlage zeigen?


Ja, kann ich machen, aber z.Zt. ist noch nicht sehr viel zu sehen. Der Teich ist gerade erst aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht...
Das Wasser ist aber seit dem letzten Sommer glasklar  
 
Das Wasser ist dort knapp 2 m tief!



> Hast Du auch Bilder von den Algen gemacht?


Natürlich  
 



> Wie sieht es mit Algenbewuchs an der mit Sand und Kies beworfenen Verbundmatte aus?
> Hast Du Algenwuchs an den Sandsteinen?


Nö, immer noch nicht. Auch nicht am Beton, obwohl da manche geunkt haben, da ich normalen Zement genommen habe.
Die Sandsteine hat meine Frau vor dem Einbau mit dem Kärcher gereinigt.
 

 



> Ist im Laufe des Winters Sand und Kies abgefallen. NG empfiehlt heutzutage keine Kunststofffasern mehr in den Mörtel beizumischen, sondern mit Armierungsgitter zu arbeiten. Hätten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Kunsstofffasern sich ablösen.


Sicher, etwas Sand und Kies fällt schon ab, aber es ist noch genug dran.
Auch da habe ich noch keine Probleme. Ein Armierungsgitter halte ich bei "Freiformflächen" allerdings für problematisch. Wo sollen sich denn die Fasern ablösen? Die stecken doch im Beton. 
Es bröselt nur an ein paar dünnen Stellen (Auslauf zur Ufermatte), aber das stört nicht.
Ansonsten sieht es noch recht gut aus:
 



> Wie sehen nach einem Jahr die Ufermatte(n) aus?


Mit der Ufermatte habe ich kein Glück. Immer wenn ich gesät habe, kommt ein Starkregen und spült alles weg.
Nun hoffe ich, dass vom Ufergraben der Wall langsam zuwächst. Der startet jetzt mit Frühblühern ganz gut durch.
 

Im Teich geht es mit den Pflanzen recht langsam voran. Die Seerosen und andere habe ich jetzt nochmal nachgedüngt. Dazu nehme ich eine halbe Tüte Startdünger und knete sie in eine Tonkugel (oder Lehm) und stecke sie unter die Wurzeln. Die Seerosen treiben auch schon recht kräftig.
Sorgen mache ich mir um die Pflanzen im Filterteich. Die kümmern sehr und ich befürchte, dass viele nicht mehr kommen. Dabei haben wir letztes Jahr über 300 Pflanzen gesetzt.


----------



## RainerSchm (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

wie immer klasse Antworten. Vielen Dank dafür. Vieles beruhigt uns und bestätigt uns auch in unseren Überlegungen. 

Wir drücken Dir die Daumen für die Pflanzen im Filtergraben. S'wird schon noch werden. 

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag

Ute und Rainer


----------



## thias (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



			
				RainerSchm schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag


 
... danke, den mache ich gerade, sitze hier und höre schöne Musik...  

 


P.S. ... hatte gerade den Photoapparat ausgepackt


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

werde immer neidisch, wenn ich so klares Wasser sehe ...   

Ach, sind wir denn auch ein wenig auf den HDR- und Tonemapping Zug augesprungen ...


----------



## mwicki (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

Erstmal Kompliment zu Deinem Teich und der informativen Dokumentation.

Wir bauen zur Zeit nach dem Naturagart System einen etwa gleich grossen Teich (Teich ca. 120 m2, Tiefe 1,7 m, Filtergraben 30 m2) der, zumindest ist dies unser Ziel, ein grosser Zierteich mit Schwimmmoeglichkeit (oder bestmoeglich bepflanzter Schwimmteich) werden soll.

Aufgrund diverser Verwaltungsauflagen und gleichzeitiger umfangreicher Umgestaltung des Gartenterrains (Hanglage, Herstellung einer ausreichend ebenen Flaeche und verschiedener Gartenniveaus, sowie gestalterisch ansprechende Setzung von ca. 150 Tonnen Natursteinen fuer Boeschungsmauern, Steinbaenke, Treppen, etc.) mussten wir den Teichbau nach eingelegter Folie im Herbst 2008 unterbrechen und die Baustelle ueberwintern.

Nun stehen wir vor dem vollflaechigen Einbau von ca. 230 m2 Verbundmatte und versuchen gerade den Materialbedarf und die Materialwahl bestmoeglich zu eruieren.

Du wuerdest mir mit Antworten zu folgenden Fragen sehr, sehr helfen:

- Wieviele m2 Verbundmatte hast Du verlegt ?

- Hast Du sie entsprechend der NG Anleitung verklebt ?
--> lt. NG ist das Kleben nur eine Montagehilfe und somit nicht zwingend erforderlich, wenn die Matte anderweitig fixiert werden kann . . .

- welche Baustoffe hast Du verwendet ?
(Portland oder WeissZement, hydr. Kalk oder Kalkhydrat oder gar keinen Kalk, Feinputzsand max. 1-2mm oder groeberen)?

- Welche Farben, hell oder dunkel hast Du eingesetzt; und hast du sie aufgestrichen oder in die zweite Schicht eingeruehrt ?
--> angeblich vertragen sich die dunklen Farben recht gut mit grauem Zement, helle wuerden allerdings doch eher Weisszement benoetigen . . .

- Welche Rezeptur fuer die 1. bzw 2. Schicht hat sich bewaehrt ?

- Wieviel Material in summe hast Du fuer das Vermoerteln etwa gebraucht?

- Welchen Moertel/Beton hast Du zum Aufmauern der Steine verwendet ?

- und wie lange hast Du das Ganze an der Luft trocknen/anziehen lassen bevor Du Wasser in den Teich gefuellt hast ?
--> angeblich haertet Moertel / Beton auch unter Wasser aus, sodass man nach oberflaechlicher Abbindung (24 - 48 h) den Teich bereits befuellen koennte . . .

Ich weiss dies sind viele Fragen, aber ich glaube dass deine Antworten / Erfahrungen auch fuer andere Teichbauer hilfreich waeren.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank im voraus
und 
liebe Gruesse aus Niederoesterreich 
von wicki


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Wicki

Herzlich Willkommen  von NÖ (Schneebergland) nach NÖ ¿ (Ironie)
[OT]Willst uns nicht deinen Teich/Baustelle Hier vorstellen. Würde mich freuen Fotos von dem geplanten Teich zu sehen (Wie das mit den Fotos geht kannst in meiner Signatur nachlesen).[/OT]


----------



## mwicki (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke fuer den Welcome !

Sobald ich meine dringlichsten techn. Aufgaben,
Materialbestellung und Vorbereitung des weiteren Ausbaus
in den naechsten Tagen erledigt habe, 
werde ich gerne Bilder und Kommentare einstellen, versprochen !

Bis dahin, 
Liebe Gruesse aus
NÖ ¿ (Ironie), ? ist Wienerwald, Eichgraben.


----------



## thias (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Wicki,

herzlich willkommen



> Erstmal Kompliment zu Deinem Teich und der informativen Dokumentation.


Danke  .
Im Augenblick kämpfe ich mit Wassernotstand und immer noch kein Regen in Sicht. Der Wasserspiegel ist schon 15 cm gesunken :shock 
Im Filterteich sind mittlerweile auch viele Fadenalgen und die Pflanzen wollen immer noch nicht so richtig, die Algen müssen erst mal zu Nährstoffen werden... man braucht viiieeel Geduld....



> - Wieviele m2 Verbundmatte hast Du verlegt ?


etwa 100 m², war aber etwas knapp bei 340 m² Folie. Am Boden, Strand usw. hatte ich Vlies. Dazu kamen dann noch 50 m Ufermatte



> - Hast Du sie entsprechend der NG Anleitung verklebt ?
> --> lt. NG ist das Kleben nur eine Montagehilfe und somit nicht zwingend erforderlich, wenn die Matte anderweitig fixiert werden kann . . .


Das Kleben ist wirklich nur Montagehilfe, aber erforderlich, damit die ganze Sache nicht abrutscht. Beim Verputzen sollte man auf den Terassen beschweren, denn die Folie ist immer bestrebt nach unten zu rutschen. 
Ich habe immer nur Punkte geklebt, da die Folie später bei Befüllung von der steifen Verbundmatte abreißen kann und muss (da sie ganz an die Wand gedrückt wird)



> - welche Baustoffe hast Du verwendet ?
> (Portland oder WeissZement, hydr. Kalk oder Kalkhydrat oder gar keinen Kalk, Feinputzsand max. 1-2mm oder groeberen)?


Ich habe Portlandzement und Estrichsand verwendet.



> Welche Farben, hell oder dunkel hast Du eingesetzt; und hast du sie aufgestrichen oder in die zweite Schicht eingeruehrt ?
> --> angeblich vertragen sich die dunklen Farben recht gut mit grauem Zement, helle wuerden allerdings doch eher Weisszement benoetigen . . .


Farben habe ich gar keine verwendet, eben Natur. Den frischen Mörtel habe ich mit Sand 1-7 beworfen (s. Doku)



> - Welche Rezeptur fuer die 1. bzw 2. Schicht hat sich bewaehrt ?


Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr, aber ich glaube, die sehr dünnflüssige erste Schlämpe 1:1 und dann 1:3 mit etwas "Schmiersand", damit es gut klebt. In der 2. Schicht dann auch die Fasern, mit denen ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 



> - Wieviel Material in summe hast Du fuer das Vermoerteln etwa gebraucht?


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne etwa 70 Sack Zement und 7 m³ Estrichsand, bin mir aber da nicht ganz sicher....



> - Welchen Moertel/Beton hast Du zum Aufmauern der Steine verwendet ?


Genau wie der Putz 1:3 mit Estrichsand



> - und wie lange hast Du das Ganze an der Luft trocknen/anziehen lassen bevor Du Wasser in den Teich gefuellt hast ?
> --> angeblich haertet Moertel / Beton auch unter Wasser aus, sodass man nach oberflaechlicher Abbindung (24 - 48 h) den Teich bereits befuellen koennte . . .


Bei mir sind da bestimmt 14 Tage vergangen. Da muss man immer alles schön nass halten, da der Mörtel bis zum Aushörten (ein paar Tage) nicht austrocknen darf. Das hing bei mir aber damit zusammen, dass ich noch Steg, Brücke usw. gebaut habe.
Aber ein paar Tage würde ich trotzdem warten, sonst spült es zuviel Zement heraus.
Hast du es so eilig?



> Jedenfalls vielen Dank im voraus


Bitte


----------



## mwicki (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

Vielen Dank fuer die informativen Antworten !

@ Wasserstand: Im Zuge des Teichaushebens haben wir auch einen Brunnen 
bohren lassen (22 m) was sich mit dem zwischenzeitlichen Fuellen ueber den Winter, nun wieder Ablassen, sodann wieder Befuellen dchon sehr bewaehrt.

Allerdings hat der Brunnen so viel Druck, dass zwischendurch das Wasser aus dem Rohr ueberlaeuft und unseren Brunnenschacht unter Wasser setzt . . .
Wenn Du also kostenloses Wasser braeuchtest; nur das 'Verfrachten' wird ein Problem 
Eigentlich soll der Brunnenschacht  auch fuer die Trockenaufstellung der Teichpumpe dienen; wie ich das nun loese weiss ich noch nicht wirklich.

@ Eilig: Eilig nur diesbezueglich den Moertel nicht tagelang laufend feucht halten zu muessen, da wir beide berufstaetig sind und Teichbauurlaub erst im Juli ansteht.

Nochmals Danke,
mit wienerischen Gruessen
wicki


----------



## mwicki (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

Nachtrag, nach dem Motto: 'eine frage gibts immer noch !'

Was fuer einen Estrichsand, ich meine welcher Koernung, hast Du verwendet ?

Es gibt hier verschiedene Meinungen hinsichtlich des bestmoeglichen Verteilens zwischen den Fasern der Verbundmatte, weswegen von mancher Seite Feinputzsand mit Koernung bis max. 2mm empfohlen wird.

Btw, die Fasern wurden von NG zurueckgezogen, obwohl Du sie wie Du schreibst gut verarbeiten konntest. Ich denke allerdings auch, dass Fasern geeigneter sind als die Armierungsgitter; ich vermute es bedarf bloss einer ordentlichen Verarbeitung, soll heissen guten Durchmischung, oder ?

Liebe Gruesse,
wicki


----------



## mwicki (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

Ich 'muss' Dich leider noch mit einer Frage belaestigen :

Du erwaehnst, dass Du mit den Fasern gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast;
hingegen hat Naturagart diese nun zurueckgezogen, da sie (so die Erklaerung) wiewohl technisch gut, fuer den Normalverbraucher mittels Mischmaschine oder sonstiger 'Quirler' nicht vernuenftig zu verarbeiten seien.
Weswegen nun die Armierungsmatten empfohlen werden.

Wie und in welcher Menge (pro m2 oder Liter Moertel)  hast Du die Fasern (offenbar erfolgreich) verarbeitet ?

Danke fuer Deine Unterstuetzung,
Gruesse aus Wien, wicki


----------



## thias (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo wicki,

das war ganz normaler Estrichsand, ich denke so bis 3 mm. 

Eine kräfige Hand voll Fasern pro Mischer (Schubkarre) waren ausreichend.
Allerdings darf man diese "Hand" nicht einfach in dem Mischer schmeißen, denn da gibt es nur einen Knäul. 
Wenn die Mischung fertig ist, muss man die Fasern in den laufenden Mischer "hineinzupfen", das dauert vielleicht eine Minute, hat meine Frau aber sehr schön gemacht  
Natürlich bleibt auch an den Mischergabeln was hängen.
Sicher ist die Verarbeitung etwas mühsam, aber das Ergebnis ist gut.
Armierungsmatten sind m.M. nach sinnlos, da die Betonschicht dann etliche cm dick sein muss und die Freiformflächen eines Naturteiches nicht nachformbar sind.
Als Bezugsquelle für die Fasern kenne ich aber nur NG.


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo zusammen.

Mir geht das schon einige Zeit im Kopf rum.... 
Könnten die Fasern nicht solche sein, wie man sie dem Estrich einer Fußbodenheizung zu setzt?

Wir haben die damals vom Heizungsbauer bekommen. Sie sollten mit in den Estrich rein, damit dieser nicht reißt.


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

erstmal Respekt Thias, sehr schönes Pojekt, sehr schöner Teich und ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man soetwas angehen sollte. Dein Schwimmteich ist sowohl schön als auch gut durchdacht, sieht Hammer aus und was soll ich noch sagen, entweder stehts schon da oder wurde auch schon gesagt.

@Anette, du hast Recht mit den Fasern aus dem Estrich, je nach Größe des Fußbodens werden diese Flocken/Faser auch in normalen Fußböden verbaut. Bei einer Fußbodenheizung natürlich besonders wichtig, aufgrund der Temp. Schwankungen. Aber selbst bei Fußböden, lässt man Dehnungsfugen um Spannungsrissen minimieren zu können (sieht man hin und wieder mal auf gefliesten Böden in Form von Silikonfugen) Gleiches könnte man wohl auch in Teichen machen, einfach senkrechte Fuge von paar mm lassen, wegrutschen wird ohnehin nichts, die Gefahr von ungewollten Rissen wird dadruch aber minimiert. Die Fasern sollte es im Betongroßhandel geben (evtl nur gegen Gewerbeschein). Eine andere Möglichkeit, wenn man an Fasern nicht kommt und die Arminungsmatten zu dick bzw zu steif für die eigenen Ansprüche sind, wäre vielleicht dieser Kaninchendraht, den es sowohl 6eck als auch 4eck gibt, ähnlich wie Streckmetal. Dieses lässt sich ziemlich gut formen und dürfte ähnliche Stabilität bieten. Ferner bleibt auch noch Arminierungsgewebe aus Kunststoff, das vorwiegend im Fasadenbau eingesetzt wird und einfach eingespachtelt werden kann. Möglichkeiten gibts da einige, am Ende stehen dann lediglich die Kosten. Wobei die Fasern da sicherlich nicht das einzigste und kostengünstigste sein werden.

Ich glaub das reicht dazu, schließlich will thias hier seinen Schwimmteich vorstellen, vertiefen kann man das ja mal in einem eigenen Thread 

Ach da war noch was, hab ich doch gerade festgestellt das du (thias) nur 50km weit weg wohnst. Da drängt sich ein kleiner Sommerausflug ja fast auf   

Das Problem mit dem mangelnden Niederschlag dürft sich damit ja auch erledigt haben, bei den gewittern Die letzten Tage. Aber in Illmenau ist der Himmel ja bekanntlich immer blau...
Grüße von Thüringen nach Thüringen
Phil


----------



## thias (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

Kolja hatte mich gefragt, ob ich ein paar Bilder vom halbwegs eingewachsenen Ufergraben habe.
Da es vielleicht alle interessiert hier ein paar aktuelle Schnappschüsse:

 

Vom "Strand" aus gesehen
 

Man (Frau ) müsste wieder mal Unkraut jäten...
aber ein Fremdkörper ist der Teich nicht mehr
 

 

 

Das ist zwar kein Ufergraben, aber der Bachlauf ist trotzdem ganz nett.
 

Das ist mein "alter" Teich, nach 7 Jahren fast zugewachsen


----------



## Kolja (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

erst Mal vielen Dank. Das wird mir weiterhelfen. Das ist ja alles schon toll gewachsen und  wirklich kein Fremdkörper.


----------



## mwicki (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,

Ich zerbreche mir schon seit einiger Zeit den Kopf hins. einer geeigneten Skimmerloesung fuer unseren Teich und waere Dir ueber 
einige Infos zu Deiner Skimmerloesung sehr verbunden:

- Welchen Skimmer hast Du konkret eingesetzt ?

- Wie lange ist die Ansaugleitung zum Saugsammler ?

- Welchen Querschnitt hat die Leitung ?

- Wie bist Du mit der Skimmerleistung zufrieden ?

- Wie haeufig musst Du den Skimmerbehaelter ausleeren ?

- Wie anfaellig (oder auch nicht) ist das System ?

Vielen Dank im voraus,
lg, wicki


----------



## thias (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo wicki,

nunächst mal will ich nicht behaupten, dass ich die optimale Skimmerlösung gefunden habe. Ist bei mir auch nicht nötig, da relativ wenig Schmutz eingetagen wird. 
Prinzipiell funktioniert er und reicht mir.


> - Welchen Skimmer hast Du konkret eingesetzt ?


Ich habe ihn von NG bezogen und nennt sich glaub ich Rohrskimmer. Das ist ein Rohr mit 120 Durchmesser und oben einem verschiebbaren Rohr, das sich dem Wasserstand anpasst (irgendwo ist in meinem Bericht auch ein Bild).


> - Wie lange ist die Ansaugleitung zum Saugsammler ?


etwa 12 m


> - Welchen Querschnitt hat die Leitung ?


Am Skimmer habe ich auf 100 mm reduziert und erst am Sammelschacht auf 75/50 mm


> - Wie bist Du mit der Skimmerleistung zufrieden ?


Sie ist mäßig, bei mir aber ausreichend. Wenn ordentlich geskimmt werden soll, müssen bei meiner Pumpe die Bodenabsaugungen geperrt sein. Dann stellt sich ein Niveauunterschied zwischen Filterteich und Schwimmteich von 100 mm ein und er saugt recht ordentlich. Der Wind muss natürlich auch stimmen.


> - Wie haeufig musst Du den Skimmerbehaelter ausleeren ?


Mach ich fast nie, bei mir landet alles im Filterteich. Der Korb ist recht grobmaschig, Blütenblätter, Insekten etc. flutschen durch. Laub habe ich fast keins.


> - Wie anfaellig (oder auch nicht) ist das System ?


Ich habe noch kein Problem gehabt  

@Phil, 


> Ach da war noch was, hab ich doch gerade festgestellt das du (thias) nur 50km weit weg wohnst. Da drängt sich ein kleiner Sommerausflug ja fast auf


na dann mach doch mal einen Sommerausflug , Regen ist bei uns immer noch knapp, es fehlen immer noch oder schon wieder 10 cm. Aber das ist bei meiner Ufergestaltung nicht so ganz dramatisch.
Der Skimmer funktioniert nur irgendwann nicht mehr und sitzt auf...


----------



## mwicki (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi Thias,
Vielen, vielen Dank fuer die ausfuehrlichen Antworten.
Dies hilft mir schon sehr viel weiter.
Gruesse aus Wien, wicki


----------



## thias (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hi,

wieder mal ein kleines Lebenszeichen von meinem Teich  .
 
Der Sommer ist nun fast vorüber. Bei uns war er gezeichnet von Trockenheit. 
Teilweise bis zu 20 cm war der Wasserstand gesunken  . 
Sogar im Ufergraben ist viel vetrocknet.
Die Seerosen hatten schon keinen Platz mehr für den Stil....
 

Das Wasser war das ganze Jahr über glasklar, beängstigend sogar. Allerdings gabs auch ne Menge hellgrüne kurze Fadenalgen. Durch das häufige Baden der Kinder, aber auch "Nachhilfe mit dem Besen" haben die Bodenabläufe das schön in den Filterteich gesaugt. Komischer Weise sind die Pflanzen im Filtergraben noch recht mickrig im 2. Jahr...

Im Urlaub waren wir dieder in Schweden und haben wieder ne ganze Menge Wurzeln mitgebracht.
 

 


Das Moorbeet hat sich ganz gut entwickelt.
 

Hier wird Abendbrot gemacht...


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Dein Teich hat sich wirklich schön entwickelt.  Die Wurzeln sehen wirklich klasse aus. 
Hast Du vielleicht noch eine mehr oder weniger vollständige Gesamtaufnahme für uns? 

Meine Seerosen heben teilweise auch ohne Wassermangel die Blüten über selbiges. 
Vor allem bei den beiden Marliacea's (Chromatella und Rosea) kann ich das immer wieder beobachten. 
An unserem neuen Teichlein bemerke ich, wieviel Wasser so ein Teich mit Ufermatte und Ufergraben verdunsten kann. Eine gute Wasserversorgung zum Auffüllen sollte man so gesehen bei jedem größeren Teichbau auf jeden Fall mit einplanen.


Wir hatten das Thema bereits an anderer Stelle - wie sieht denn Dein Verbundmattenmörtel jetzt aus? 
Macht es Sinn, dem Mörtel Farbe zuzumischen?


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Schöne Anlage

Gruß
Reinhard

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Frohe Ostern

Wie gehts deinem Teich 

Hoffe die Pflanzen kommen schon ins Wachstum


----------



## thias (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo, dieses Jahr scheint es ja zeitiger los zu gehen, die Seerosen treiben schon kräftig.
Das Wasser ist immer noch erschreckend klar, habe aber auch schon ein paar Eimer Fadenalgen rausgeholt .
Hoffe, dass die Pflanzen dieses Jahr etwas kräftiger wachsen im Filtergraben... die Seerosen dünge ich mit Stäbchen.
Baden war ich zwar noch nicht ... nur bis Unterkante Unterhose 

Irgendwann kommen auch wieder ein paar Bilder


----------



## thias (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Unser Schwimmteich geht nun in das dritte Jahr.

Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Mai 2009:

Die Ufer sind nun schon ganz gut angewachsen
    
   
   
Im Filtergraben könnte zwar noch mehr passieren, aber die Unterwasserpflanzen sind schon recht gut. 
Der Ufergraben ist natürlich eine feine Sache ... ist ja erst Mai und es wird bis zum Sommer noch einiges passieren.

Badespaß bei sommerlichen Temperaturen
   
   
   

Auch das Moorbeet gedeiht urwüchsig
   
   
   
   
Durch das __ Moos wachsen auch die Wurzeln schön ein.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Danke für die traumhaften Bilder 

Ich wiederhole mich wahrscheinlich ....

Ein Paradies habt Ihr euch geschaffen 

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch:

In diesem Thema gehts um die Sichttiefe.
Ich weiß du hast zwar gefiltertes Wasser, wenn auch "Nur" über einen Filtergraben, wie sieht es denn bei Dir im Tiefbereich aus ?


----------



## thias (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Helmut,

ich "filtere ja "nur" mit dem Filtergraben. 2 Bodenabläufe im Schwimmbereich, ein Skimmer. Am Ende des Filtergrabens habe ich noch einen Kiesfilter. Eine 50 W Pumpe läuft rund um die Uhr.

Die Wasserqualität ist die 3 Jahre top. Sicher hole ich auch ein paar Eimer Fadenalgen raus, aber sonst ist das Wasser klar. Wenn der Schwimmbereich einen Tag lang nicht bebadet wird, sehe ich auf dem Grund (1,8 m Tiefe) alle Gegenstände, die man beim Baden evtl. verloren hat ganz deutlich. Ich könnte auch noch weiter schauen, wenn der Teich größer wäre . Eine Algenblüte mit einzelligen Algen hatte ich nur im ersten Jahr. Bei Fadenalgen bleibt das Wasser ja klar.
Wenn gebadet wird (Kinder!) sieht es natürlich anders aus. Da wird doch eine ganze Menge aufgewirbelt, auch Algenklumpen tauchen dann auf. Die Sichttiefe sinkt dann auch teilweise unter 1 m. Aber das ist auch gut so, denn nur so können sie mal vom Bodenablauf abgesaugt werden. Wenn das Wetter zum Baden nicht gut ist, wirbele ich ab und zu mal mit dem Besen auf 
Man kann also sagen, je mehr gebadet wird, um so sauberer wird der Teich


----------



## Eugen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Einfach nuuur schöööön


----------



## Frank (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Klasse, gaanz große Klasse! 
Da fehlen einem echt die Worte!
Es ist alles so wunderbar angegangen und fügt sich einfach traumhaft bei euch ein.
Ein wirklich beneidenswertes Paradies.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Wirklich tolles Objekt,..!!

mit allem drum und drann,.. auch das Haus in der entsprechenden natürlichen Gegend,..

ich finde auch die alten Baumwurzeln klasse die der Thias "mal eben" mitgebracht hat 

mfG. Micha


----------



## thias (13. Aug. 2009)

*ein neuer Bachlauf entsteht*

Hallo allerseits,

wenn man keine Arbeit hat, macht man sich welche .

Bei uns will die Wasserwirtschaft das Oberflächenwasser jetzt getrennt abrechnen. Nun, mit meinen Dachflächen befülle ich zwar meine Teiche und Zisterne, aber bisher hatte ich immer noch einen Überlauf in das städtische Netz. Da muss man alle versiegelten Flächen erfassen - ein Teich mit Folie ist auch eine versiegelte Fläche .

Nee, das wollte ich nicht.
Also mein Plan: Überlauf von der Zisterne über den Bachlauf in meinen alten Teich und von dort in einen Straßengraben.
Aber nach Grabungsarbeiten habe ich festgestellt: Der Überlauf ist 10 cm niedriger als der Bachlauf 
 

Also was tun?
Kompletten Bachlauf um 10 cm niedriger setzen .
Erst mal alles rausreißen
 

Dann neue Folie rein und auf Verbundmatten wird der neue Bach aufgebaut.
Damit die Steine nicht zusammenrutschen und der Bach nicht zu schnell zuwächst (wie mein alter), baue ich alles in Mörtel ein. 
Also dann mal los mit der Matscherei.
 

Aber bei der Gelegenheit kann ich gleich mal den Aufbau beschreiben:

Auf die Folie kommt also erst mal die Verbundmatte oder auch Ufermatte. Darauf dann die Mörtelschicht, wenn es geht mit Kunststoffasern als Armierung.
 

Zuerst werden die großen Bachsteine eingelegt.
 

Danach kommt der grobe Kies
 

Anschließend der feine Kies.
 
Man muss darauf achten, dass die Steine gut gesäubert sind, damit sie im Mörtel halten. 

Wenn der Mörtel gut ausgehärtet ist, kann man dem Bachlauf lang laufen, ohne dass die dekorierten Steine verrutschen. Der Aufbau ist also recht stabil.

Anschließend kommen die Feinarbeiten.
Die Folie wird senkrecht aufgestellt, von beiden Seiten mit Erde hinterfüttert und abgeschnitten. Damit erreicht man einmal eine Saugsperre und auch eine Unkrautsperre.
 

Nun geht es ans bepflanzen. Wenn man saugfähige Matten verwendet, kann man so "Mini-Ufergräben" für Sumpfpflanzen am Bachlauf anlegen.
  

Damit das Wasser im Bach stehen bleibt bzw. nur geringe Pumpenleistung braucht, ist es sinnvoll, wenn man Staustufen anlegt. 
Dies geschieht am einfachsten, wenn man vor dem Mörteln Folienfalten senkrecht stellt oder auch ein Stück Folie senkrecht zur Bachlaufrichtung einklebt.
   
Nun muss die ganze Sache nur noch richtig einwachsen und der naturnahe Bach ist fertig.


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

na was soll man sagen, ich bin nach wie vor begeistert und warum sollte es sich bei deiner Perfektion nun ändern. Beide Daumen hoch, das ist wie immer eine umwerfende Arbeit.
Wobei ich mich frage, hat die wasserwirtschaft nicht trotzdem was dagegen das du nix zahlen willst? Ich meine, du könntest ja immerhin Wasser einleiten, theoretisch und auch praktisch? Wie stellst du sicher das die dir auch glauben das du nix einleitest? Meines Wissens nach, wollen die doch Geld wo se nur können, Thema Kläranlagenbau in Königsee. Bei deinem schönen Wassergarten, hoff ich für dich, das sie mal nicht so hartnäckig sind  Wundervolle Arbeit isses jedenfalls.

LG Phil

PS: wann gehts eigentlich an deiner Eisenbahn weiter? Oder ist da wie bei mir aktuell Baustopp?


----------



## karsten. (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Moin Thüringer

Vielleicht schau ich mir Deine "Baustelle" doch mal an 

wieder mal super gelöst tolltoll

was mich erstaunt , ist ...dass Du bei Deinen Beton-unterbau-orgien nicht in Fadenalgen erstickst  

bei vielen Kollegen hängen an jedem Stück Mörtel meterlange Bärte 

ist es das supersaugute Regenwasser im Herzen Deutschlands 

oderwas ?

und 
hat bei Euch auf dem Berg  keiner was dagegen wenn Du in "fremde Grundstücke" einleitest ?


mfG


----------



## thias (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

hallo Phil,

 wer da die Beweislast trägt, von mir aus können die Wasser in die Dachrinne schütten und schauen, wo es raus läuft oder auch im Kontrollschacht das Rohr verschließen...
P.S. Meine Modellbahn ruuuuht schon lange , leider. Aber die Lust kommt bestimmt mal wieder 
Meine Indoorbeschäftigung ist gerade der Bau von HiFi-Komponenten (Plattenspieler, Vorstufen, Endstufen, Röhrentechnik ....)
http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/ftopic20078.html
Für das Forum hier ist das aber nicht so passend.

Hallo Karsten,
der Straßengraben führt in einen großen Teich und der braucht Wasser 
In meinem Schwimmteich habe ich relativ wenig Algen, trotz "Beton-unterbau-orgien" , dafür im Filterteich recht viel dieses Jahr  und da ist kein Beton...
Wir haben sehr weiches Wasser (ich kann überhaupt keine Kalkhärte nachweisen) aber mittlerweile dürfte es nur noch Regenwasser sein.
Also nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Beton überhaupt nicht "schädlich", wenn er ausgehärtet ist.
P.S. Na schau doch mal vorbei , ich kann übrigens fast in deinen Teich schauen, wenn klares Wetter ist, sehe ich den Glockenturm...


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



thias schrieb:


> hallo Phil,
> wer da die Beweislast trägt, von mir aus können die Wasser in die Dachrinne schütten und schauen, wo es raus läuft oder auch im Kontrollschacht das Rohr verschließen...


Die werden sich schon melden und dir sagen wie das ausschaut  Wir hoffen mal das Beste 



thias schrieb:


> P.S. Meine Modellbahn ruuuuht schon lange , leider. Aber die Lust kommt bestimmt mal wieder
> Meine Indoorbeschäftigung ist gerade der Bau von HiFi-Komponenten (Plattenspieler, Vorstufen, Endstufen, Röhrentechnik ....)
> http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/ftopic20078.html
> Für das Forum hier ist das aber nicht so passend.



Wem sagst du das, ich kämpf seit Wochen mit dem Schwimmteich und dem Garten. Komm einfach nicht dazu was an der Bahn zu machen. Tüfteln tu ich nebenbei nur an nem Windrad, um bissel 12V Strom für den Garten zu gewinnen. Dein Plattenspieler hat auf alle Fälle was, mir gefallen optisch gute und klanggewaltige HiFi Komponenten sowieso 



thias schrieb:


> P.S. Na schau doch mal vorbei , ich kann übrigens fast in deinen Teich schauen, wenn klares Wetter ist, sehe ich den Glockenturm...



öhm, bei mir oder schaust bis Hessen zu Karsten? Wobei ja gegen ein Bier zu 3. auch nix ein zu wenden ist  Solange die Nachbarn nix sagen, wenn der Plattenspieler über den Teich das Ilmenauer Tal beschallt 

So genug OT, weiter im Text


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

_Kleine OT-Zwischenfrage am Rande:_

Hallo Phil!

Das hier:



Phil schrieb:


> Tüfteln tu ich nebenbei nur an nem Windrad, um bissel 12V Strom für den Garten zu gewinnen.



finde ich ausgesprochen interessant (vor allen Dingen, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau) - und ich wette, viele andere User auch. Kannst Du uns daran teilhaben lassen (in einem eigenen Thread)?


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



blumenelse schrieb:


> _Kleine OT-Zwischenfrage am Rande:_
> Kannst Du uns daran teilhaben lassen (in einem eigenen Thread)?



Kleine OT-Antwort am Rande 
Wenn ich die Pläne fertig habe und anfange zu bauen, dann mach ich selbst redent ein paar Bilder und einen eigenen Thread auf, ich nehm mal an in Eigenbau Technik (da wirds wohl am besten hinpassen) 

LG


----------



## jeanymatti (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Leider kann ich deinem Thread nur 5 Sterne geben...super BAU-DOKU!

Ich habe gestern mit meiner Frau das Thema verschlungen und nun steht fest an unserem neuen Haus wird ein Schwimmteich entstehen (wenn wir endlich das richtige Grundstück gefunden haben!) und nicht nur ein Koiteich.

Auch der Thread Ufergestaltung hat mir bei meinem jetzigen Teichbau geholfen.

Nochmals, DANKE für die tolle Doku!!!

 von ​


----------



## tk8574 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias, 
ich will mich den Vorrednern anschließen!! Super genial!!

Ich will auch noch dieses Jahr anfangen, gedacht ist an ein Schwimmbad (25*4m) somit bin ich bei den 100 qm die genehmigungsfrei sind. 
Ich hatte an eine Befüllung mit Regenwasser gedacht - würdest du das im Nachhinein für gut befinden? 

Hast du Fließ 900 oder nur 300 verwendet? Stärke der Teichfolie?
Ist dann doch immer eine Preisfrage bei den Ausmaßen.

Oder hab ich die Beantwortung überlesen? 
Besten Dank im Vorraus. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## thias (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe 340 m² NG Teichfolie grün 1mm verarbeitet. Die ist doppelschichtig und von sehr guter Qualität... (aber auch nicht billig)
Darunter (und teilweise auch oben drauf) liegen 380 m² Vlies 900.
Oben drauf habe ich dann Verbundmatten, Ufermatten und anm Boden Vlies.
Befüllung mit Regenwasser ist ok., im Sommer wird es nur etwas knapp.
Je nach Verschmutzung (Laub, Staub, Vogelsch...) ist eine Vorklärung sinnvoll, habe ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## Stellfisch (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias!!

Sensationell was du dort machst 

bin auch gerade am Schwimmteich bauen, Aushub und Pumpenkammer sowie Bachlauf sind soweit erledigt, noch die Feinarbeit bevor das Vlies und die Folie kommen.

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den verputzten und mit Sand beworfenen Wänden gemacht (Verletzung?) wegen Kinder etc. , hast du das auch am Boden gemacht? Hast du auch die Steilabfallenden Wände verputzt?

Gruß

Pierre


----------



## johsi (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

das ist echt eine saubere Leistung! Wenn man Deinen Teich sieht, bekommt man wirklich Lust, selbst so ein Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen, mit der Hoffnung, dass es auch so gelingt

Wir planen momentan auch unseren Schwimmteich und werden wohl das „Filterprinzip nach Thias“ sprich NG mit zusätzlichem Kiesfilter einsetzen. Da wir uns schon durch den Katalog, Teichbeispiele und Handbuch von NG gelesen haben, hätte ich hier noch ein paar Fragen an Dich:

-Hast Du auf dem Schwimmteichboden die Verbundmatte oder ein Vlies (welches?) verarbeitet?
-wenn ein Vlies verarbeitet wurde: Wurde es zugeschlemmt?
-ist die Folie im Filtergraben bei Dir überhaupt nicht geschützt oder nur durch Ufermatten im oberen Bereich?
-würdest Du Deine Filterung wieder so aufbauen wie beschrieben? (evtl. Vorfilter zusätzlich?)
-die Oase-Pumpe die Du einsetzt, hat ja zwei Zuläufe. Du saugst also immer 50% über Kiesfilter und 50% Filtergraben ab, oder?

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe,

sobald ich einen genauen Entwurf hab stelle ich diesen ins Forum.

echt klasse Forum hier

bis dann Gruß Johannes


----------



## thias (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

... ein paar Antworten:



> welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den verputzten und mit Sand beworfenen Wänden gemacht (Verletzung?) wegen Kinder etc. , hast du das auch am Boden gemacht? Hast du auch die Steilabfallenden Wände verputzt?


Ich habe alles verputzt. Der Putz ist natürlich rauh. Meine Kinder haben sich schon mal was aufgeschürft, aber das machen sie nur 1x . Meist gehen sie jetzt mit Badeschuhen (oder Flossen ) rein. Bei "ruhigem Badebetrieb" ist das kein Problem, bei Kinderscharen ist ein naturnaher Schwimmteich wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr geeignet (auch wegen der Pflanzen...), da ist ein Pool besser. Da aber die meiste Zeit des Jahres nicht gebadet wird (jedenfalls bei uns ), ist mir ein optisch ansprechder Naturschwimmteich lieber...



> -Hast Du auf dem Schwimmteichboden die Verbundmatte oder ein Vlies (welches?) verarbeitet?


Auf den Boden haben Reste von dem vorhandenen Vlies 900 verarbeitet, um die teure Verbundmatte zu sparen.



> -wenn ein Vlies verarbeitet wurde: Wurde es zugeschlemmt?


... genau wie bei der Verbundmatte, wobei das Vlies nicht so viel Schlämpe aufnimmt. Aber der Mörtel haftet auch fest am Vlies.



> -ist die Folie im Filtergraben bei Dir überhaupt nicht geschützt oder nur durch Ufermatten im oberen Bereich?


Im oberen Bereich habe ich auch Ufermatten verlegt. Reines Substrat wird durch Wellen immer abgespült, es sei denn, der Strand ist sehr flach.



> -würdest Du Deine Filterung wieder so aufbauen wie beschrieben? (evtl. Vorfilter zusätzlich?)


Würde ich wieder so machen, ein Vorfilter macht nur Arbeit, es sei denn, du hast viele Blätter.
In diesem Jahr hatte ich recht viele Fadenalgen. Die müssen sich erst zersetzen und in den Filtergraben wandern. Der braucht nämlich Nährstoffe bei mir, denn die Pflanzen mickern dort noch etwas. Hoffe es wird nächstes Jahr besser.



> -die Oase-Pumpe die Du einsetzt, hat ja zwei Zuläufe. Du saugst also immer 50% über Kiesfilter und 50% Filtergraben ab, oder?


... genau so ist es.

Und ein paar weiter Fragen:


> Viele nehmen Trasszement. Hat bei Dir die Verwendung von reinem Zement sich auf die wasserqualität ausgewirkt oder blüht etwas aus.


Das ist schwer zu beantworten, da ich die Gegenprobe nicht machen kann . Wichtig ist, dass der Zement 14 Tage aushärten kann, bevor ich Wasser einfülle. Am Anfang hatte ich eine kurzen Nitritpeak. Aber das hat sich bald gegeben. Ausblühungen habe ich keine. Muss aber sagen, dass mein Wasser bei der Erstbefüllung schon sehr weich war und das Regenwasser dann natürlich auch. Ich kann so gut wie keinen KH nachweisen. 
Fadenalgen wachsen am Mörtel genau so wie an Granitsteinen oder Substrat. Da ist kein Unterschied.
Mit Trasszement bist du aber auf der sicheren Seite...



> ...Das sind so momentan meine Sorgen, und das Verstecken der Folienfalten.


Die Folienfalten lassen sich schön unter dem Vlies bzw. der Verbundmatte verstecken. Bei steilen Wänden entstehen hinter der Verbundmatte Hohlräume, aber die stören nicht, da das Wasser dahinter einen Druckausgleich bringt.

... ja dann viel Spaß beim Planen und Bauen...


----------



## Stellfisch (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Danke für die Antwort,

ich werde es auch alles verputzen, so oft wird ja nun wirklich nicht gebadet

und es sieht einfach am besten aus.

Gruß

Pierre


----------



## johsi (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön,

Du hast uns schon jetzt sehr viel weitergeholfen 



bis dann 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Galina (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo!
Hätte da mal einige Fragen zu deiner Zielsaugtechnik von Naturagart.
Wie funktioniert diese in der Praxis?
Kannst du damit den ganzen Mulm vom Boden absaugen?
Funktioniert diese ähnlich wie ein Schlammsauger?
Danke!
lg, Markus


----------



## thias (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



Galina schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hätte da mal einige Fragen zu deiner Zielsaugtechnik von Naturagart.
> Wie funktioniert diese in der Praxis?
> Kannst du damit den ganzen Mulm vom Boden absaugen?
> ...


Hallo Markus,
ich habe in meinem Teich 2 Bodenabläufe. Die können natürlich nicht wie ein Schlammsauger den Boden reinigen. Wenn der Mulm abgesetzt ist, können die auch nicht mehr richtig saugen, denn der wandert dann nur ganz langsam an die tiefste Stelle. Es ist allerdings immer eine Strömung da.
Das Konzept ist am effektivsten, wenn der Mulm aufgewirbelt wird. Im Sommer passiert das durch das Baden, in der kalten Jahreszeit helfe ich ab und an mit einem Besen nach. Wühlende Fische würden wahrscheinlich auch mit helfen, dass der Mulm immer schnell zum tiefsten Punkt wandert.


----------



## Galina (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort. 
Laut deinem Komentar funktioniert die Zielsaugtechnik nicht so effektiv, wie es Naturagart beschreibt? 
Saugt es bei dir auch zu Boden gesunkene Algen ab?

Bin beim Überlegen, ob ich mir nächstes (Frühjahr) - Sommer nachträglich eine Art *Bodenabsaugung *einbaue, da ich bei 3m Tiefe Schwierigkeiten habe den Boden abzusaugen oder abzukeschern. Da bei mir der Schwimmbereich überall die gleiche Tiefe hat, kann auch nichts zum tiefsten Punkt wandern.
Eine Bodenabsaugung müsste wie eine Art starker Schlammsauger funktionieren und mit mit fix eingebauten Ansaugpunkten - also so ähnlich wie eine "Zentralstaubsauganlage" in einem Haus. Das angesaugte "schutzige" Wasser müssste durch einen Filter wieder in den Teich zurücklaufen.
Das System würde nur kurz bei starker Bodenverschmutzung eingeschaltet werden, da eine ständige Umwälzung dem Teich wohl mehr schadet als es bringt.
Hast du dazu eine Idee oder andere Vorschläge?

lg, Markus
Bilder von unserem Teich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22898


----------



## johsi (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

bei uns solls bald losgehen und ich hätte da noch ein paar kurze Fragen an den Teichbaumeister Thias:

Hast Du bei Dir einen Niveauschalter sprich Schwimmer zum Abschalten der Pumpe falls irgendwo etwas ausläuft?

Sind bei Dir alle Saugleitungen aus HT-Rohren oder hast Du teilweise die flexiblen von NG verwendet? Erfahrungen?

Steht bei Dir die 12V Pumpe auf einen kleinen Podest oder auf dem Kies?

Im Schwimmteich hast Du doch nur auf den Pflanzterrassen Substrat eingebracht – wo auch was wachsen soll - Oder? am Boden nicht?

wieviel cm ist bei Dir der Uferwall höher als die Oberkante Wasserfläche im „Sollzustand“ und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank 
bis bald 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Johannes


----------



## thias (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Johannes,

na, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, bei uns liegt aber alles noch unter einer meterdicken Schneedecke... 



johsi schrieb:


> Hallo Thias,
> Hast Du bei Dir einen Niveauschalter sprich Schwimmer zum Abschalten der Pumpe falls irgendwo etwas ausläuft?


Nein, einen Schalter habe ich nicht, ging bisher alles gut 
Die "größte Gefahr" besteht darin, dass sich die Bodenabläufe/Skimmer zusetzen. Dann wird der Filtergraben leer gepumpt.



> Sind bei Dir alle Saugleitungen aus HT-Rohren oder hast Du teilweise die flexiblen von NG verwendet? Erfahrungen?


Ich habe HT-Rohre verlegt und würde auch großen Querschnitt empfehlen. Dummerweise habe ich auch ein paar 60°-Bögen drin, würde ich nicht mehr machen. Man sollte einplanen auch mal eine Spirale einsetzen zu müssen. Ich habe bisher immer rückgespült, ging auch.



> Steht bei Dir die 12V Pumpe auf einen kleinen Podest oder auf dem Kies?


Die Pumpe steht in einem gemauerten Schacht im Filtergraben. Kies sollte möglichst nicht angesaugt werden.



> Im Schwimmteich hast Du doch nur auf den Pflanzterrassen Substrat eingebracht – wo auch was wachsen soll - Oder? am Boden nicht?


Der Boden ist meist zu tief für Wasserpflanzen. Auch sollte da zum reinigen möglichst kein Kies hin. Beim Badebetrieb wird sich das aber nicht vermeiden lassen. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Bodenabläufe nicht zu gehen.



> wieviel cm ist bei Dir der Uferwall höher als die Oberkante Wasserfläche im „Sollzustand“ und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen?


etwa 5 cm, im Sommer liegt der Wasserspiegel meist darunter, deshalb sollte der Uferwall nicht zu hoch sein, damit er noch saugen kann.


----------



## johsi (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Wie hoch (oder „stark“) ist den eigentlich Dein bepflanzter Kiesfilter, und wieviel cm Wasser befinden sich noch darüber?

Wie hoch ist Dein Pumpenschacht dann gemauert?  – vermutlich etwas höher als Deine Kiespackung…


bis dann 
Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## thias (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo,

Die Kiesschicht über Drainageleitung ist ca. 50 cm dick, darüber etwa 20 cm Wasser.
Mein Pumpenschacht geht bis über die Oberfläche, zum Filtergraben ist er natürlich bis in Höhe des Kieses offen. Am Boden kommt die Saugleitung vom Filter durch die Mauer und ist an der Pumpe angeschlossen. 50% saugt die Pumpe aus dem Filtrerschlauch und 50% aus dem Schacht, in den das Wasser über den Filter strömt. Wenn der Kiesfilter sich also zusetzen sollte, ist oben noch der Bypass da.


----------



## thias (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



Galina schrieb:


> Saugt es bei dir auch zu Boden gesunkene Algen ab?
> 
> Bin beim Überlegen, ob ich mir nächstes (Frühjahr) - Sommer nachträglich eine Art *Bodenabsaugung *einbaue, da ich bei 3m Tiefe Schwierigkeiten habe den Boden abzusaugen oder abzukeschern. Da bei mir der Schwimmbereich überall die gleiche Tiefe hat, kann auch nichts zum tiefsten Punkt wandern.
> Eine Bodenabsaugung müsste wie eine Art starker Schlammsauger funktionieren und mit mit fix eingebauten Ansaugpunkten - also so ähnlich wie eine "Zentralstaubsauganlage" in einem Haus. Das angesaugte "schutzige" Wasser müssste durch einen Filter wieder in den Teich zurücklaufen.
> ...


 
Sorry, hab die Frage ganz übersehen (ist auch schon etwas her, war aber eh Winterschlaf).
Abgesehen vom "Staubsauger", warum sollte eine ständige Umwälung schaden? Ich bin der Meinung die hilft (vielleicht auch um die Bakterien im Kies und die Wurzeln gleichmäßig mit Nährstoffen zu versorgen). Wenn ich die Pumpe länger ausschalte, wird das Waser trüber.
Zum "Staubsauger" 
Die Bodenabläufe werden es nie schaffen, den Mulm vom kompetten Boden abzusaugen, max. in einem Durchmesser von einem halben Meter.
Aber bevor der Mulm sich absetzt schwebt er ja und sinkt langsam nach unten. Von daher ist die Zielsaugtechnik schon sinnvoll, denn für den schwebenden Mulm entsteht eine Strömung und er wird abgesaugt. Den abgesetzten Mulm kann man nur aufwirbeln, passiert beim Baden. Wenn lange nicht gebadet wird, mache ich das auch manchmal mit einem langen Besen. Auch abgesetzte und abgestorbene Fadenalgen blubbern dann durch die Abläufe und setzen sich im Filtergraben ab. Ich hatte damals nur 70er Rohre verbaut, jetzt würde ich 100er nehmen, die verstopfen nicht so schnell bei einem Algenklumpen.


----------



## johsi (12. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Danke Thias für die schnelle Antwort   dann weiß ich erstmal bescheid.

Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser.... dann gehts endlich los.

bis bald
Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## johsi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

jetzt hab ich doch noch eine Frage zum Querschnitt von Deiner Verrohrung. Du würdest ja heute lieber DN100 verlegen wegen der Reinigung etc. Der Saugsammler von NG hat aber doch nur Anschlüsse von DN70. 

1. Ist bei der Verrohrung nicht immer der kleinste Durchmesser für die Durchflußmenge maßgebend? 

2. Die Querschnittsfläche von DN70 mit ca. 38cm² gegenüber DN100 mit ca. 78cm² verdoppelt sich fast. Folglich wird doch auch die Fliesgeschwindigkeit langsamer und weniger Sog erzeugt (Voraussetzung Saugsammler DN100 siehe 1.) oder täusch ich mich da?

Mir ist klar das Reibungsverluste, Leitungslänge, Pumpenleistung… ebenfalls noch berücksichtigt werden müssen und finde Deine Ausführung mit DN70 eigentlich so in Ordnung.

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## thias (18. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Johannes,

1.
In den Durchfluss gehen 3 Größen ein, der Durchmesser und die Länge (beides bildet den Fließwiderstand) und Druckunterschied. Wenn ein kleiner Durchmesser nur eine kleine Länge hat, entstehen nicht so große Strömungswiderstände wie bei einer großen Länge. Es lohnt sich also nach dem kleinen Durchmesser der Schieber auf einen größeren Durchmesser zu gehen.

2.
Es ist richtig, bei größeren Durchmessern wird die Fließgeschwindigkeit geringer, allerdings werden auch die Reibungsverluste geringer und es kommt dadurch zu einer größeren Durchflußmenge in einer bestimmten Zeit. 
Das hat mit Sog erst mal nichts zu tun. Der Durchfluß entsteht ja erst, wenn im Filtergraben ein niedriger Wasserstand ist, als im Teich (unterschiedlich hohe Wassersäulen in verbunden Gefäßen). Der Fließwiderstand der Leitung bestimmt den Höhenunterschied. Ich habe 2 70er Bodenabläufe, bei meiner Pumpe stellt sich ein Höhenunterschied von knapp 10 cm zwischen den Teichen ein. Wenn ich die 3. Leitung mit 100er Rohr zum Scimmer frei schalte, reduziert sich der Höhenunterschied auf etwa 6 cm. Die Durchflußmenge ist im eingeschwungenen Zustand gleich, die dünneren Leitungen brauchen nur einen höheren Druckunterschied für das gleiche Volumen.

Also kann man es so zusammenfassen: Wenn ich ein geringen Niveauunterschied zwischen den Teichen möchte, brauche ich dicke Leitungen, wenn mich das nicht stört, reichen auch dünne.


----------



## johsi (22. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

Deine Ausführungen klingen eigentlich auch ganz plausibel. Du hast den Vorteil das ganze mal getestet zu haben  Wahrscheinlich ist es bei meinen Leitungslängen ziemlich egal ob ich 70er oder 100er Rohre verbaue. 
Reinigungsspiralen gibt es für DN70 noch für den Handbetrieb. Für DN100 wird’s da schon schwieriger – meist Motorspiralen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Johannes


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Wie gehts deinem Teich 

Hoffe bei dieser brütenden Hitze gut :beten


----------



## thias (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Thias
> 
> Wie gehts deinem Teich
> 
> Hoffe bei dieser brütenden Hitze gut :beten


 
... doch, kann man sagen, bis 26 ° und purem Badevergnügen mit Erholung...:

     

Wir haben dieses Jahr sogar auf unseren "Schwedenurlaub" verzichtet. Hatten ein 4-Sterne-Ferienhaus am See **** 
Seit dem mer denn See seen, brauch mer das Meer nich meer.
Den Wasserverlust von bestimmt 20 cm (s. 2. Bild im Filtergraben) habe ich mit teuren 12 m³ Leitungswasser aber nur halbiert .

Das Wasser ist nach wie vor sehr klar, mindestens 4 Meter Sichtweite, nach dem Badespaß reduziert sich das aber auf 1 m.
In diesem Jahr hatte ich im Frühjahr allerdings seeehr viele Algen, habe weit über ein Dutzend Eimer rausgeholt... aber jetzt ist es wieder "normal".

Übrigens... baden bei Mondschein macht viel Spaß


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Danke Thias 

Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, wenn es am Teich paßt 

Und ja ... das kenne ich .... haben damals am Ex-Schwimmteich auch keinen "Auswärts-Urlaub" mehr gemacht ..... wozu ... daheim ist es doch am schönsten 

Danke für dein Update .... zwar mit net so vielen Bildern  aber man kann ein bisserl die Vegetation erkennen, wie sie sich vermehrt hat  

"Mondscheinschwimmen" ... es gibt nix schöneres, vorallem wenn man ruhig im Teich steht ... die Geräusche rundum der Natur .... Uhu`s, Nachtigall, zirpen der *Fällt mir gerade net ein* .... wunderschön ....


----------



## thias (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



Digicat schrieb:


> Danke für dein Update .... zwar mit net so vielen Bildern  ....


 
... ok... .... das war vor Beginn der Hitzeperiode...


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Danke für den Nachschlag 

Deine __ Kuckuckslichtnelke  dürfte zum Wuchern neigen 

Habe ich auch am Pflanzenteich vorgesehen ...

Gefällt mir


----------



## thias (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



thias schrieb:


> ... ok... .... das war vor Beginn der Hitzeperiode...


 

... und jetz kommt der Beginn der Kälteperiode 

Unglaublich, was Ende November schon für ein Schnee lag... und es geht weiter. Teich, wo bist du?


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias

Sehr, sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder die du uns zeigst 

Super Bilder


----------



## willi1954 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

ebenfalls meinen Respekt vor dieser Leistung. Eine kleine Anmerkung von mir:

diesen "Ausblick" kenne ich, lach.. habe vor vielen Jahren in Ilmenau studiert. Lass mich raten, das ist der Blick auf den Kickelhahn ?

Lieben Gruss 

Willi


----------



## Kreuzi (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus,

ich kann nur sagen, dieser Teich ist ein Traum und löst bei mir ein heftiges "HABEN WILL"-Gefühl auf. Respekt für diese Leistung. 

[BettelmodusON] Gibt es evtl. von 2011 auch ein paar Bildchen? [BettelmodusOFF] 

Schöne Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo liebe Teichbaurer,
... ich sitze am Teich und lass von der Hängematte die Füße ins Wasser baumeln...der Bach plätschert leise vor sich hin...ob heute der letzte warme Spätsommertag ist?
Der Teich bietet mir nach wie vor geniale Gelegenheit zum Erholen... und nicht nur beim Baden .
Ja, die Erholung kann ich gut gebrauchen, denn ich bin gerade dabei mein letztes großes Projekt abzuschließen. Nein, es war nicht die Modellbahn, auch DIY-HiFi, es war was ganz anderes, was mich die letzten 2 Jahre sehr stark beschäftigt hat. Ich bzw. wir haben eine Kindertagesstätte als freier Träger aufgebaut. Dazu haben wir ein altes Stadthaus saniert und nun werden schon bald 3 Monate Kinder betreut. Als Vereinsvorsitzender bin ich da auch jetzt noch sehr stark involviert.
Wer sich dafür interessiert: www.burgspatzen.de

Diese Arbeiten haben uns so beschäftigt, dass ich im vergangenen Jahr GAR NICHTS an Haus Hof Garten(teich) machen konnte.
Und das hat sich gerächt: Die Natur erobert alles so schnell zurück... ich muss mit der Spitzhacke jäten gehen.
Auch am Teich habe ich nichts gemacht, keine Pflanzen zurück geschnitten usw.... das ist nicht gut. Dadurch sind doch viele Nährstoffe im Wasser verblieben und ich hatte dieses Jahr recht viele Algen. Auch hatte ich wenig Zeit zum Baden gehen und so hat sich viel Mulm abgelagert, der nicht vom Bodenablauf abgesaugt wurde und der auch schon zu faulen anfing. 
Da bin ich nun mal vom konsequenten NG-Prinzip abgewichen und habe mir eine Injektorsaugdüse gekauft (<100€), die man an den Kärcher anschließen kann. Damit konnte ich den Schlamm sehr gut absaugen... direkt in den Filtergraben.
Das Wasser ist übrigens trotzdem glasklar (wenn nicht aufgewirbelt wird), in 2 m Tiefe ist jeder Stein zu erkennen. Das NG-Prinzip (oder auch der Kiesfilter mit Bakterien?) fünktionieren jedenfalls noch, man muss nur noch etwas nachhelfen. Wer aber jeden Tag baden geht braucht das sich auch nicht.
Wenn die Pumpe im Winter wegen zu viel Schnee dann doch ausgeschalten wird, merkt man, dass das Wasser eine leicht Trübung bekommt. Nach ein paar Wochen pumpen ist es dann aber wieder glasklar.
Vielleicht werde ich schon in diesem Herbst die Pflanzen zurück schneiden. Wenn ich mich nach dem Winter in den Teich trau (mit Gummihose ), dann sind schon so viele grüne Spitzen da.

In letzter Zeit habe ich ein paar Anfragen per Mail bekommen: Ja, ich würde den Teich wieder so bauen, nur größer .
Da das Wasser immer so klar ist, sehe ich die Variante mit dem Verputzen als obligatorisch an (jedenfalls im pflanzenarmen Bereich). Es sieht sehr natürlich aus. Obefrhalb der Wasseroberfläche gibt es auch ein paar Stellen, die verwittern, aber bis jetzt musste ich noch nichts reaparieren. Nackte Folie kann ich nicht ausstehen. Das Verputzen und mit Kies bewerfen hat aber einen erheblichen Nachteil, es ist wie Sandpapier. Wer also nur Badespaß will, sollte eine Edelstahlwanne nehmen .
Die Kinder haben sich beholfen, indem sie Badeschuhe angezogen haben. Aber eine erholsame Runde bei Mondschein geht auch so , wenn man weiß, wo die Wände sind.
Sand /Kies wandern natürlich immer zum tiefsten Punkt. Da musste ich meine beiden Bodeneinläufe auch schon ein paar mal rückspülen. Aber das geht mit einer Tauchpumpe oder auch der Injektorpumpe, selbst mit einer Gieskanne recht gut. Dazu stecke ich im Sammelschacht ein Rohrstück mit Winkel auf den entsprechenden Einlauf und schütte Wasser rein.
Es kamen auch Fragen Gestaltung Bach usw. Als Planungsgrundlage hatte ich die NG-Broschüren, das Geld ist sinnvoll investiert, da ist viel KnowHow dabei. Beim Kaufen bekommt man es ja auch angerechnet.

Ja, dann allen noch eine schönen Restsommer. Bilder habe ich dieses Jahr keine vom Teich gemacht, sieht noch so aus wie im letzten Jahr, nur mehr Pflanzen...


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



willi1954 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> diesen "Ausblick" kenne ich, lach.. habe vor vielen Jahren in Ilmenau studiert. Lass mich raten, das ist der Blick auf den Kickelhahn ?
> 
> ...


 
...Jep, so ist es (ist zwar schon eine Weile her )


----------



## Kreuzi (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Servus Thias,

danke für Deine Informativen Ausführungen. Es ist schön zu hören, dass Dein Schwimmteich auch in der fünften Saison gut funktioniert. Da ich ja auch mit NG bauen möchte ist das für mich ein wichtiger Input. Ja Du hast recht, die NG-Mappen sind Ihr Geld wert, ich habe sie nämlich gerade alle durchgeackert. 
Noch eine Frage hätte ich an Dich: Hast Du die Ufergräben auch verputzt?

schöne Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hätte ich an Dich: Hast Du die Ufergräben auch verputzt?
> 
> schöne Grüße
> Kreuzi


 
Hallo,
geputzt ist nur der Schwimmteich. Ufergraben, Filterteich, Moorbeet sind nicht geputz. Die Übergänge und Wasserlinien sind mit Ufermatten belegt.


----------



## pipistrello (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,

dein Teich ist der absolute Wahnsinn und hat auch uns zum Teichbau inspiriert!!! Bagger ist bereits im Garten.

Nachdem du nur den Schwimmteil vermörtelt hast und den Filtergarben nicht, wie löst man den Übergang? Bis wohin geht die Verbundmatte und wo fängt die Ufermatte an? Wird sie unter oder über die Verbundmatte gelegt?

Wo habt ihr euren Ausrollpunkt für die Folie festgelegt? Gibt es für die Festlegung dieses Punktes irgendwelche Richtlinien, damit das Ausrollen der Folie mit möglichst wenig Falten leichter geht?

Liebe Grüße
pipistrello


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



pipistrello schrieb:


> Nachdem du nur den Schwimmteil vermörtelt hast und den Filtergarben nicht, wie löst man den Übergang? Bis wohin geht die Verbundmatte und wo fängt die Ufermatte an? Wird sie unter oder über die Verbundmatte gelegt?
> 
> Wo habt ihr euren Ausrollpunkt für die Folie festgelegt? Gibt es für die Festlegung dieses Punktes irgendwelche Richtlinien, damit das Ausrollen der Folie mit möglichst wenig Falten leichter geht?


 
Hallo pipistrello,
Zwischen Schwimm- und Filterteich befindet sich bei mir ein Weg gepflastert (stabiles Betonfundament mit Armierung über der Folie) und ein schmaler Pfad mit gelegten Trittsteinen (auch über der Folie, Vlies nicht vergessen. Irgend eine Abgrenzung ist sinnvoll, die Steine wachsen schön ein...

Der Ausrollpunkt sollte dort liegen, wo du die Folie am besten hin transportieren kannst, ansonsten auf der breitesten Seite. Viel Spaß beim Kampf mit den Falten . Das Ausrollen dauert keine halbe Stunde.


----------



## thias (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo allerseits,

in letzter zeit kamen einige Mails mit Fragen, ich antworte mal wieder hier für alle Interessierten:

Das NG-Prinzip kann ich auf jeden Fall nach wie vor empfehlen, auch nach über 6 Jahren, es ist einfach logisch und schlüssig, was ich bei den anderen Prinzipien nicht so fand. Das Prinzip ist gut, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Es bewährt sich auch nach Jahren und vielen Zyklen. Je nach Erfahrungen und Überzeugung kann man es auch erweitern.
Bodenabsaugungen sollten auf jeden Fall rein, ich habe 2, je mehr desto besser und große Querschnitte. Bei Blättern kann es schon zu Verstopfungen führen, deshalb Rückspülmöglichkeiten vorsehen. Ich habe da einen Sammelschacht, in dem ich Rohre, die nach oben geführt sind aufstecken und mit einer Gießkanne rückspülen kann. 
Mein einziger Technikeinsatz ist eine 24 V Pumpe, die jetzt schon 6 Jahre durchläuft.

Es gibt viele Teichbauprinzipien, die haben keine Bodenabsaugung. Mir ist immer unklar, was dort mit dem Mulm passieren soll...

Wichtig finde ich auch den durchströmten Kiesfilter (nicht NG) am Ende des Filtergrabens. Der verschlammt nicht und ist mit langen Wurzeln durchzogen, die Nährstoffe rausholen
Mein Wasser ist immer klar, lediglich aufgewühlter Mulm bringt kurzzeitige Trübung. 

Wenn man nicht so oft baden geht, wird der Mulm auch nicht so gut an die tiefsten Stellen transportiert, da muss ich ab und an mit dem Besen nachhelfen. (Ich überlege, ob ich dafür einen Fisch anstelle? )
Pflanzen im Schwimmteich haben es immer schwer, da der nährstoffarm ist. Seerosen muss ich dort düngen, sonst kümmern sie nur.
In meinem Beitrag #200 habe ich einiges zur Pflege geschrieben, die nach Jahren nötig wird und die ich einmal im Jahr umsetze.

Die verputzten und mit Kies beworfenene Wände halten immer noch. Es gibt sicherlich Risse und auch manche Abplatzungen durch harte Winter, aber das stört nicht, das es natürlich ist und aussieht. Die verputzten Terassen haben eben den Nachteil, dass es bei intensivem Bedebetrieb auch mal weh tun kann. Aber ich fände es schrcklich, wenn ich bei dem klaren Wasser immer die Folie sehen müsste...
Meine Betonung liegt eben auf *Natur*schwimmteich.

Viele Grüße und ein gutes neues Teichjahr wünscht Thias

... das war übrigens der 27. Oktober 2012 mit -5 °C, eine Woche vorher waren es noch +25 °C.
Im Augenblick ist alles hässlich grau bei + 5 °C, eigenartiges Wetter...


----------



## Heidelberger (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Wirklich beeindruckend und toll dein Projekt -super auch die Fülle der Infos in diesem Thread -habe sogar überlegt mir das Ganze auszudrucken, da ich auch mit naturagart bauen möchte (Start Frühjahr 14) in ähnlicher Größe -außerdem auch seit 13 Jahren Holzhauseigentümer (fast komplett Lärche verschalt...).
Werde mich demnächst mal in Ruhe "hier durchkämpfen" -hätte vielleicht aber doch zwei Fragen:
Gibt es etwas, das du anders/nicht mehr machen würdest jetzt nach der Erfahrung der vielen Jahre?
Außerdem: Der Filtergraben muss ja ab und an von Sediment befreit werden - wäre da nicht auch ein Mörtelschutz sicherer, oder geht das auch so gut und vorallem sicher ( das Entfernen mit Schaufel???)- weil klar, UV-Schutz und Folienoptik spielen hier ja keine große Rolle...
Danke, Martin


----------



## thias (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*



Heidelberger schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas, das du anders/nicht mehr machen würdest jetzt nach der Erfahrung der vielen Jahre?


 
Hallo Martin,

ich habe lange überlegt, aber mir ist nicht eingefallen, was ich prinzipiell anders machen würde ... oder doch, ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich größer bauen .
Sicher ein paar Kleinigkeiten, für die Bodenabläufe würde ich wahrscheinlich einen größeren Querschnitt wählen, denn ich muss doch ab und an rückspülen (aber ich glaube NG hat keine größeren Sammelschächte). Laub, Wasserpflanzen etc. setzen sie doch recht schnell zu. Wahrscheinlich würde ich auch noch einen dritten Ablauf bauen in der Nähe zum Zulauf, denn dort lagern sich noch etliche Schwebeteilchen ab und er wächst dort langsam zu. Wenn nicht gebadet wird "kehre" ich den Mulm in Richtung Ablauf.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich noch einen Brunnen graben, bei den langen Trockenperioden der letzten Sommer reichte der Regen nicht mehr (Dachfläche) und ich musste mit Leitungswasser nachfüllen.
Den Filtergraben musste ich nach über 6 Jahren noch nicht leeren, es passt auch noch viel rein. Zum "Abernten" gehe ich nach dem Winter mit einer Heckenschere rein, das sind ein paar Schubkarren voll mit angegammelten Grünzeug. Verputzte Wände würden sicher noch mehr Sicherheit bringen, aber dieses Konzept war damals sehr neu und man war skeptisch bei zu viel Mörtel in einem Naturteich. Diese Befürchtungen hätte ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Heidelberger (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias*

Hallo Thias,
bin wieder mal bei deinem  Beitrag (ist in meiner Favoritenleiste gelandet) -möchte ja, wie schon erwähnt so ähnlich bauen. Folgende Fragen zum Aufbau deines Kiesfilters im FG: Du benutzt ja eine interne Pumpe (also nicht in externem Schacht) -warum? (Hat das mit Kiesfilter und Ansaugung zu tun??)
Außerdem: Wo ist die Pumpe dann genau positioniert und wie/ wo saugt sie genau an -du hast geschrieben, dass das an 2 Stellen ist -wo genau? Kannst du das regeln? ( Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine Stelle aus den Drainagerohren unter dem Kiesbett zieht!?)
Wieviele Drainagerohre hast du wie gelegt und welche?  (die üblichen Gelben?).
Kurz gesagt. So genau habe ich das "Zusammenspiel" Kies, Drainage und Pumpe im FG nicht verstanden oder nur nicht in deinem langen Thread entdeckt.
Vielen Dank im vorab
Martin


----------



## thias (7. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,

hier die Beschreibung von damals:


> Am Ende des Filtergrabens kommt mein Kies"filter". Es liegen schon die Drainrohre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dort wo der gelbe Drainschlauch liegt, kommt Kies drauf.
Ich benutze eine interne Pumpe, weil sie mit 24 V für Schwimmteich geeignet ist und neben der Ansaugung über das Gehäuse auch einen zweiten Ansaugstutzen hat für den Schlauch in den Kiesfilter. Da wäre ein externer Schacht umständlich. Ich habe aber sozusagen einen internen Schacht (ganz vorn im Bild).
Die Saugleistung am 2. Stutzen kann man an der Pumpe einstellen.
Das mit den 2 Saugstellen habe ich nur zur Sicherheit gemacht, falls das Drainrohr verstopft. Evtl. geht es auch nur mit dem Ansaugen durch den Kiesfilter.

Ich habe nach wie vor glasklares Wasser. Ob das Kiesfilter liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Das Gesamtsystem funktioniert jedenfalls so nach wie vor sehr gut.
Der Kiesfilter ist oben nun auch schon recht zugewachsen. Wenn ich dort die Pflanzen beim "roden" rausziehe, kommen nur weiße Wurzeln mit, keinerlei Mulm oder verfaultes Substrat...
Da ist also noch nichts zugesetzt.

Allerdings sehe ich so auch die Blätter usw. im Schwimmteich in 2 m Tiefe glasklar liegen , da muss ich doch im Frühjahr einmal ran und absaugen. Das mach ich mit einem Kärcher und Venturi-Düsenpumpe.


----------



## Heidelberger (7. März 2014)

Danke!
Bin gerade auch am Überlegen -nach Telefonat mit NG-Berater doch mit einer internen Pumpe zu arbeiten -das mit den 2 Ansaugstellen bei Kiesfilter macht das dann noch sinniger, weil einfacher -es gibt wohl auch neue 12 Volt-Pumpen dort....ob die auch 2 Stutzen haben muss ich mal schauen. Wieviel lässt du über den Kiesfilter ansaugen, wieviel über den FG direkt? Oder änderst du das ab und an?
Martin


----------



## Heidelberger (7. März 2014)

wie geht eigentlich jetzt das "Bearbeiten" eines Beitrags- ging nicht, oder ich war zu doof...also Nachtrag: Hab mich nochmal weiter vorne eingelesen -du verwendest eine Oase 12V-Pumpe -NG-Pumpen haben nämlich auch aktuell nur einen Eingang...


----------



## Wolmo (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Teichliebhaber,
bin neu hier und ehrlich gesagt nur wegen des Beitrags vonThias beigetreten Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht dies Erst einmal meine Hochachtung vor dem hier vorgestellten Projekt, auch wenn es schon ein paar Jahre alt ist. Da ich auch mit dem Sytem NG liebäugle, war das hier schon sehr interessant!

Was mir allerdings Bauchschmerzen macht ist die Zementverblendung der Folie. Ich habe eine ziemlich wilde 11-jährige Tochter. Ich weiß heute schon, dass sie laufend Schürfwunden davontragen wird... Gibt es denn nicht wirklich eine Alternative, die Folie langfristig vor UV-Strahlung zu schützen? 

Auch werde ich wahrscheinlich Probleme mit dem Grundwasser bekommen, weil wir in der Marsch leben. Für den Bau würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht um eine Drainage herumkommen. 

Mein Projekt ist für das kommende Jahr geplant, dies Jahr muss der Stahlgestell-Pool noch ausreichen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden,

Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,
auch wenn dies hier Thias thread ist, will ich kurz antworten. Die Verblendung der Folie ist weniger dem UV-Schutz zuzuschreiben, der Uferrand ist anders auszuführen (Stichwort Kapillarsperre). Unter Wasser gibt es das Problem UV-Licht nicht. Die Vermörtelung ist eine einfache Maßnahme, die Folie vor mechanischer Beschädigung durch badende Menschen (!) zu schützen. Als Alternative kann man ja robustere Abdichtungen wählen (GFK, PE in ausreichender Stärke, oder auch EPDM).
Einmal befüllt, ist der Grundwasserpegel kein Thema mehr (ich wäre allerdings dann vorsichtig mit dem Thema Sand unter der Folie - der kann durch fließendes Grundwasser entfernt werden). Durch geschicktes Abpumpen in der Bauphase (hoffentlich keine Sperre) könntest Du das Thema Grundwasser in den Griff bekommen.
Hier im Forum wirst Du tipps außerhalb vom NG-Konzept bekommen (das eng gefaßt ist, dafür aber auch mit Garantien versehen).


----------



## thias (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang, noch ergänzend:

Das Vermörteln der Wände hat bei mir nicht nur die Schutzfunktion, sondern vor allem eine optische. Da kann man recht naturnah gestalten. Allerdings ist das zum Toben nicht so ideal. Neben der Verletzungsgefahr finden das Pflanzen und Tiere nicht so toll.
Vielleicht kannst du noch ein paar Jahre den Pool aufstellen und wenn alle ruhiger geworden sind einen Schwimmteich bauen ... 

@ all
Vielleicht starte ich dieses Jahr noch ein neues Projekt. Mein allererster Teich hat nun sein Zyklusende erreicht (15 Jahre) und soll durch einen neuen und größeren ersetzt werden. Dabei soll auch ein Teil des Gartens umgebaut werden, eine große Trockenmauer entstehen und eine alte "Scheune" für mein "neues Mopped" als Unterstand...
Der Schwimmteich bedarf auch mal einer Grundreinigung. Da haben sich viele Wasserpflanzen angesiedelt, wo sie eigentlich nicht sein sollten, am Grund bei den Bodenabsaugungen. Da gibt es laufen Verstopfungen .
Auf den Terrassen hatte ich ja immer etwas Kies, der ist nun zum Teil nach unten gewandert und bildet ein gutes Substrat für Unterwasserpflanzen.

Es steht also wieder einige Arbeit an. Aus Zeitmangel werde ich das aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr alles selber machen und einer GaLa-Firma eine Chance geben...

Auf meiner neuen Homepage wird man das sicher alles nachlesen können. Da werden auch meine ganzen anderen Hobbys beschrieben...


----------



## Wolmo (15. Juni 2015)

Danke Rolf, danke Thias,
das war ja mal ne flotte Reaktion! In meinem letzten Leben (letzte Ehe) habe ich mir damals schon einen Schwimmteich, frei nach Schnauze gebaut. Ohne Filterung, nur ne fette Oase Pumpe, die das Wasser teils zu einem Bachlauf beförderte, teils in die Klärzone. Ich hatte ebenfalls grüne Folie und muss sagen, so schlimm finde ich es nun nicht... Ich hatte die Jungs von NG so verstanden, dass selbst das Sonnenlicht was durch das glasklare Wasser scheint, die Folie beschädigt... Aber das ist doch eher hypothetisch oder?
Ach so, ne Thias warten, bis das Gör ruhiger wird? Dann noch 10 Jahre, bei ihrem 20-jährigen Bruder ist es noch nicht vorbei...
Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Heidelberger (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
zum Thema: habe auch betoniert und einen Teich in ähnlicher Größe und auch nach NG, erweitert um Kiesfilter - und bin jetzt froh, das so gemacht zu haben (siehe hier auch an anderer Stelle): Schutz und vorallem Optik -das Wasser kann klarer sein als man denkt und da der Schwimmbereich ja in der Regel fast pflanzenfrei sein soll sieht es einfach natürlicher aus - Probleme können allerdings am Anfang zumindest die Wasserwerte sein und das ist bzw. war bei mir so, obwohl ich mit Trasszement gearbeitet habe -vielleicht fährt man mit den NG -Fertigmischungen besser -das war mir schlicht zu teuer.... Die Verletzungsgefahr habe ich bis jetzt nicht erfahren dürfen -vielleicht spielt das mit noch kleinen Kindern aber wirklich eine Rolle
Offtopic: Habe auch ne HP, allerdings inzwischen bewusst unpersönlicher -ja Simsons waren und sind auch meines, vorallem nachdem ich meine Motorräder verkauft habe (zu oft und zuviel "Kopfkino" -was alles passieren kann) -und habe auch irgendwie zu viele Hobbies -nächstes Projekt: Hebebühne in Scheune... (Ungelöstes)Problem: Ein Tag hat nur 24 Stunden
Gruß, Martin
P.S.: Zur Frage der UV-Anfälligkeit unter Wasser -das ist sicher nicht so dramatisch, zumal sich in der Regel auch schnell ein schützender "Biofilm" bildet -anders ist das sicher über Wasser  -das allein sollte kein Grund sein zu betonieren -eher schon die Falten -Alternative hierzu wäre einschweißen lassen...


----------



## Wolmo (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martin,
danke für den Hinweis mit dem Biofilm, hatte ich glatt vergessen, da der letzte Teich schon 20 Jahre zurück liegt... Ich denke, wenn nichts außer Optik für Zementverblendung spricht, lass ich das voraussichtlich. Auch off Topic: Komme auch fast zu nix, erst Recht nicht, wenn der Teich losgeht.. will meinen __ Käfer restaurieren und auch ab und zu mit einem Vereinsflugzeug abheben. Irgendwie hat der Tag  wesentlich zu wenig Stunden oder ich zu viele Hobbies. Freue mich auf die Pension! Dan ist die lästige Arbeit weg ;-)

Ah, gerade gesehen, schöner Teich!
Grüße,
Wolfgang


----------



## lotta (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Thias,
wenn ich auch erst heute, durch die evtl. nicht richtig platzierten Posts,
hier herein gestolpert bin, so bin ich doch total begeistert.

Ich möchte Euch gerne, 
wenn auch ziemlich verspätet und erst nach 2 stündigem Querlesen und Fotos Schauen,

meinen ehrlichen Respekt für Eure Arbeit am Teich, 
sowie das Engagement im Burgspatzen Kinderhaus,
aussprechen. 

Danke für diese tolle Schwimmteich- und Bachlaufdoku.
Faszinierte Grüße Bine


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2015)

Auch von mir an thias noch VIELEN DANK.
Deine TeichbauDoku und so manches kleine Detail war damals für mich eine der wenigen, guten Quellen aus denen ich geschöpft habe....

Die ganzen bunten Prospekte mancher Teichmeister etc. und auch NG waren und sind teilweise nur verwirrend gewesen.
Dazu oft mit veralteter Technik, Engstellen, Reinigungsaufwand und gepumpten Filtersystemen....

Falls Du einmal auf Dienstreise in Richtung Berlin bist, kannst Du gerne vorbeikommen´.
Hoffentlich ist dann mein Trommelfilter und Luftheber in Betrieb.....Zeit fehlt mir auch......
Gestern habe ich endlich die TF- Einschubkammer aus PE fertig durchgeschweißt...

Falls Du Deinen neuen Teich nicht in der NG- Filterabfolge bauen möchtest, sondern Saugleitungen in KG 110 direkt in einen TF oder EBF nach dem Teich und vor dem Filtergraben..lies Dich hier durch das Forum.
Eigentlich bauen alle cleveren Teichler nur noch Schwerkraftfilteranlagen, wo der Dreck automatisch zentral entsorgt wird.

Bei Deinen beruflichen Möglichkeiten wäre doch die Konstruktion/ Bau eines Vorfilters TF/EBF und Steuerung ein Klacks.....

Und bitte: wieder schön dokumentieren.like


----------



## thias (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

nun melde ich mich mal wieder und wünsche euch eine gesegnete Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start in das neue Jahr...

 
Diese Bild ist übrigens von meinen Bauaktivitäten im, letzten Herbst. Ja, ich bin dabei wieder einen neuen Schwimmteich zu bauen.
Auf meiner Homepage gibt es auch ein Bautagebuch.
So sieht übrigens der Plan aus:






Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich auch das Bautagebuch hier rein kopieren.


----------



## thias (23. Dez. 2015)

... ich war lange nicht im Forum aktiv, verlinkte Bilder von meiner Homepage werden offensichtlich nicht angezeigt. Deshalb der Plan jetzt nochmal direkt hochgeladen:
August 2016
Kaum waren wir aus dem Sommer-Urlaub zurück haben wir Pläne geschmiedet. Wir haben nun so viele Zweiräder, da wird es einfach zu eng in unserem Carport. Eigentlich wollten wir diesen nur irgendwie erweitern. Aber das hat alles nicht so richtig gepasst. So haben wir beschlossen eine richtige Garage zu bauen. Und da der Teich im unteren Garten nach 15 Jahren nun so langsam verlandet, sollte der auch gleich saniert werden. Wenn ich aber mal was anfange dann gleich richtig. Also nochmal ein großer Schwimmteich. Erfahrungen habe ich ja nun gesammelt. Es soll auch wieder das bewährte Konzept mit Filtergraben und Zielsaugtechnik zum Einsatz kommen. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten habe ich mit dem Konzept durchgehend sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mein erster Schwimmteich wird ja nun schon bald 9 Jahre funktionieren.
An den Teich schließt sich eine große Terrasse an und danach die Garagen-Scheune in Fachwerkbauweise. Nach oben bildet eine Trockenmauer den Abschluss zur Straße, aber das kann man auf dem Foto schon sehen.
So sollten die Konturen aussehen:


----------



## Teich4You (23. Dez. 2015)

Und ich bin so begeistert von der Webseite.


----------



## thias (23. Dez. 2015)

... ein kleiner Vorgeschmack: So  schnell kann man die Teichfolie verlegen 




_View: https://youtu.be/r6LVb26ds-0

_


----------



## laolamia (23. Dez. 2015)

lol....da haettet ihr aber auch noch 30sek gehabt um wasser einzulassen


----------



## thias (23. Dez. 2015)

... noch nicht, da kommen vorher noch 4 sek verputzen




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aFv3EDB7kk_


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Dez. 2015)

Ohhh ich dachte, der neu Teich wird größer als der erste..Leider ist irgendwann kein Platz mehr auf dem Grundstück!
Vielen Dank für die festen und bewegten Bilder!
Klasse Holzbau! darf ich meinen Mädels gar nicht zeigen- sonst habe ich gleich was zu tun...
Mit was für einer Maschine habt ihr vermörtelt- da gab es ja immer anfragen dazu...

Simson....sind wir früher auch ein bisschen MotoCross gefahren...schon einmal mit einer Schwalbe gesprungen?? war eine Sünde aus heutiger Sicht...

Bei der S51 haben wir den Motor höher gebockt...mit ein paar Unterlegscheiben..Telegabel verlängert, hinten Stoßdämpfer verlängert - oder die von der ES..Kettenkasten gab es nur einen im Monat vom Händler....Hilfsrahmen unter dem Brückengeländer hochgebogen....


Frohes Fest!


----------



## thias (25. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Klasse Holzbau! darf ich meinen Mädels gar nicht zeigen- sonst habe ich gleich was zu tun...



... das mit dem Holzbau ging auch recht schnell 




_View: https://youtu.be/X-5xvNxtQzU_


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Dez. 2015)

Vielen Dank!
Beim ausmauern von Fachwerk mit Klinker war irgendwas....kein Zementmörtel, sondern reinen Kalkmörtel nehmen...es klingelt mir diese Regel so im Ohr.
Mittig der Ausfachung haben die früher immer Dreiecksleisten angenagelt und dem Stein eine mittige Kerbe verpasst- Heute würde man flexen.
Aber die Feinheiten werden sicher wieder perfekt!
Und noch schöne Feiertage!


----------



## thias (25. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Beim ausmauern von Fachwerk mit Klinker war irgendwas....kein Zementmörtel, sondern reinen Kalkmörtel nehmen...es klingelt mir diese Regel so im Ohr.


... ja, auf jeden Fall Kalkmörtel. Allerdings überlege ich auf die Dreiecksleisten zu verzichten und dort Quelldichtband zu verwenden. Aber damit werde ich wahrscheinlich erst im Frühjahr beginnen. Bei dem warmen Wetter jetzt versuche ich den Teich noch so weit es geht voran zu bringen.


----------



## laolamia (25. Dez. 2015)

du schreibst auf deiner seit das der "bausatz" erschwinglich ist....kannst du in etwa ne hausnummer sagen
und auch die firma wenns geht 

gruss marco


----------



## thias (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Marco... ja klar.
Drauf gekommen bin ich über ebay. Man findet es aber auch über www.carport-beelitz.de
Das ist nur eine kleine Firma, die beraten beim Entwurf und geben es dann in einem großen Abbundwerk als Auftrag. Die fertigen das mit CNC-Maschinen.
Die Grundfläche knapp 30 m², Balken 14x12 cm, Abbund mit Holznäglen, Dachschalung mit Transport  brutto etwas über 5 T€.


----------



## laolamia (26. Dez. 2015)

danke, das ist ja bei mir um die ecke 
sieht jedenfalls toll aus.


----------



## thias (27. Dez. 2015)

Liebe Teichbaufreunde ... nun aber mal der Reihe nach. Ihr werdet mir verzeihen, es geht nicht nur um Teich, es sind auch ein paar andere interessante Dinge dabei...

*Bautagebuch Nr. 2*
*14. August 2015*
Der Plan ist ja schon weiter oben beschrieben. Und an dieser Stelle soll das in Natura sein.


----------



## thias (27. Dez. 2015)

*07. September 2015*
Angefangen hat eine Gartenbaufirma. Rodungsarbeiten, Fundamente, Aushub und eine sehr schöne Trockenmauer zur Straße hin. Danach war das Budget verbraucht und wieder mal Eigenleistung angesagt. Aber das macht ja auch Spaß und ist ein schöner Ausgleich zur Arbeit am Schreibtisch. Natürlich war ich auch von Anfang an dabei...
 
Innerhalb der letzten 15 Jahre ist aus den kleinen Pflänzchen von damals eine massive grüne Mauer geworden.
        
Der alte Teich sah auch wirklich nicht mehr so gut aus. Die alte Folie (PE) war richtig spröde geworden.


----------



## thias (27. Dez. 2015)

*14. September 2015*
 Nach den Rodungsarbeiten kam das Fundament für die Garage dran.
*      *
Eine Garage mit Aussicht. Die Bodenplatte ist erdbebensicher.
 
Mit einer Betonpumpe war das schnell erledigt.
 
Ausgerechnet an diesem Tag hat es geregnet, also wurde ein Zelt gebaut.


----------



## thias (27. Dez. 2015)

*21. September 2015*
Anschließend ging es mit der Trockenmauer weiter.
 
Nach außen wird sie mit einer Betonmauer gestützt und anschließen mit Erde befüllt.
 
Ich finde sie ist richtig gut geworden. Das sind feste Kalksteine aus einem Bruch bei Jena.


----------



## thias (27. Dez. 2015)

*30. September 2015*
Nun geht es an den Teich. Nochmal wird alles genau aufgezeichnet. Das ist die Perspektive vom Balkon meines Arbeitszimmers. 
 
Nun geht es an den Teich. Nochmal wird alles genau aufgezeichnet.
 
Aber er hat sauber gearbeitet und es gab wenig Nacharbeit.
 
Mit der bewährten Schlauchmethode wird die Länge der Grube ermittelt. Aller 1,95 m kommt eine Markierung, das ist die Breite der Folienbahnen. Senkrecht zu dieser Linie wird mit einem Maßband jeweils bis zum Teichrand gemessen und dieser Plan dann an Naturagart geschickt. Die Planer dort haben die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen geschlagen. Das mit der Halbinsel funktioniert so nicht, da muss ich anders messen. Nun ja, ich bin von meinem Vorstellungsvermögen allerdings überzeugt ;-). Auch würden ja nur 240 m² Teichfolie futsch sein… also wer nicht wagt…
 
Die Dreidimensionalität ist schon eine Herausforderung. Die tiefste Stelle ist fast 2 m.
 
Auch für diesen Teich gilt: Man muss ihn fast an jeder Stelle durch die Terassen verlassen können. Da ich weniger Platz habe als bei meinem ersten Teich, wird die Trennwand zum Filterteich später gemauert (grüner Strich). Für die Rohre der Abläufe wurden auch kleine Gräben angelegt.
 
Das ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Aushubs.
 
Dieser wird später auf der Rasenfläche verteilt. Hier will ich eine Blumenwiese anlegen mit etwas mageren Boden. Mal sehen ob das klappt.


----------



## thias (28. Dez. 2015)

*03. Oktober 2015*
Jetzt kommt Vlies rein, das 900er von Naturagart. Ich habe auch mal andere Hersteller getestet, aber das ist alles nicht so schön geschmeidig.
Auf Sand unten drunter habe ich verzichtet, der Bagger hat so gut gearbeitet und es gab keine Löcher und auch keine großen Steine.
 
Die ganze Familie ist bei diesen Arbeiten gefragt.
 
Wenn das alles so schön gleichmäßig abgedeckt ist, sie es doch gleich sauber aus.
 
Mit dem Heißluftföhn werden die Bahnen verschmolzen. Das ist bei dem Wind bei uns sehr wichtig. Aber in diesen Arbeiten haben wir schon Routine.
 
So ist nun die ganze weiße Pracht fertig. Kurze Zeit habe ich überlegt, ob man jetzt nicht einfach nur GFK drauf schmieren muss und sich den Stress mit der Folie sparen kann. Habe bei einem Lieferanten mal angefragt. Aber das ist wohl doch nicht so einfach.


----------



## thias (28. Dez. 2015)

*10. Oktober 2015*
Das Verlegen der Folie war eine Herausforderung. Wie bekommt man eine zweidimensionale Folie in eine Dreidimensionale Grube? Was macht man mit der Halbinsel?
Ich wollte mich bei NG beraten lassen, aber die waren sich sehr unsicher, ob das irgendwie klappt. So habe ich nach meinen Vorstellungen die Verlegereihenfolge festgelegt.
Es hat geklappt und ging mit vielen Freunden doch recht schnell ;-)
Das Video habe ich ja schon weiter oben eingestellt.
Aber schön der Reihe nach.
Der Herbst kündigt sich nun gewaltig an, es wird kühl und feucht. Ideale Bedingungen die Folie zu verlegen. 
 
Wieder in der Manier der alten Ägypter wird die viele hundert Kilo schwere Rolle transportiert. Das Zugtier ist aber mein Rasentraktor.
 
Das Ausrollen schafft man noch zu zweit.
   
Dann sind aber schon mehr Leute gefragt. Zum Glück haben wir viele Freunde.
 
Um das Problem der Halbinsel zu lösen, wurde die Folie wurde die Folie nicht vollständig auseinander gezogen, sondern erst mal halbiert und wieder zusammen gelegt.
 
Ob das beherrschbar bleibt?
 
An der Halbinsel wird beherzt die Folie bis zur Kiefer auseinander geschnitten, wieder eingeklappt und dann irgendwie in den zweiten Meerbusen gezogen.
 
Noch etwas gerichtet und gezerrt…
 
… und schon ist es geschafft.


----------



## thias (28. Dez. 2015)

*14. Oktober 2015*
Jetzt geht es weiter mit dem Ausbau.
Zunächst wird die Mauer aus Schalsteinen zum Filterteich aufgebaut (darunter ist ein Fundament mit Armierung).
 
In den Schalsteinen stecken auch noch Armierungseisen.
 
Damit die Folie nicht völlig nach unten rutscht, werden die Terrassen mit Steinen beschwert.
 
Plötzlich kommt aber der Wintereinbruch. Meine Befürchtung war das war´s bis Weihnachten...
Es ist aber nur ein kurzes Intermezzo.


----------



## thias (28. Dez. 2015)

*22. Oktober 2015*
Etwas wärmer angezogen kann es weiter gehen.
 
Der obere Teichrand wird schon teilweise befestigt. Dazu werden Steine aufgemauert oder rechts der Terrassenunterbau schnell hergestellt. Daran wird die Folie angetackert. Das ist notwendig, sonst rutscht alles immer nach unten bei diesen steilen Wänden.
 
Die Terrasse wird aus sibirischer Lärche gebaut. Die ist fast ebenso beständig wie die Tropenhölzer. Trotzdem muss man aufpassen, dass kein direkter Kontakt zur Erde besteht. Dazu habe ich in die Balken von unten kräftige „Holzfresser“ eingeschraubt und die Köpfe stecken in Betonsockeln.
 
So sieht das dann fertig aus:
   
Nun wird die Trennmauer zum Filterteich mit einer Folie versehen. Diese wird mit Quellschweißmittel an der anderen Teichfolie angeschweißt. Wenn es nicht ganz dicht wird ist es nicht so schlimm, denn das wird nur eine Leckage zwischen Filterteich und Schwimmteich. Bei den niedrigen Temperaturen gestaltet sich diese Arbeit allerdings recht kompliziert. Ohne Heißluftgeräte ist da nichts machbar.
  
Danach werden die Rohre durch die Trennmauer verlegt. Dafür gibt es sehr schöne Flansche und Schieber für KG 110 bei https://www.mcm-systeme.de
 
Zwei Rohre sind jeweils für die Bodenabsaugung und eins für den Skimmer. Aus den Erfahrungen vom letzten Teich nehme ich auf jeden Fall 110er Rohre, da ander zu schnell verstopfen. Den Bodeneinlass habe ich durch den Schlitz im Rohr großflächiger gestaltet. Wenn dieser sich zusetzt bleibt das Rohrende immer noch offen.
 
Auf die Folie kommt dann wieder Vlies und Verbundmatte. An den Steilwänden haben wir die Matten mit doppelseitigem Klebeband verklebt.


----------



## thias (28. Dez. 2015)

*24. Oktober 2015*
Nachdem die Folie im Teich lag wurde sie nochmal komplett mit Verbundmatte und Vlies zum Verputzen abgedeckt. Der Putz hat neben der optischen auch eine mechanische Bedeutung. Es entsteht eine panzerharte Oberfläche. Die Folie ist geschützt auch vor UV-Strahlung. Durch Pigmentzusatz im Putz wurde auch eine lehmige Farbe erreicht. Es waren 160 m² zu verputzen. Das wollte ich nicht von Hand machen und habe mir eine Putzmaschine ausgeliehen.
Ausgeliehen haben wir einen richtig großen Kompressor, einen Zwangsmischer und die Putzmaschine (Mörtelpumpe). Als Putz haben wir HASIT Renovierfeinbeton C25/30 B25 genommen.
Das war ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art, aber wir haben 8 t Betonspritzputz verarbeitet.
Für eine Laien ist so eine Putzmaschine nicht ganz einfach zu bedienen, vor allem mit grobkörnigen Betonspritzputz. Bis wir den Dreh raus hatten mussten wir etliche Verstopfungen aus dem Schlauch entfernen. Aber dann ging es zügig.
Leider hat keiner Zeit zum fotografieren gehabt...

 
So sah dann die Fertige Oberfläche aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Dez. 2015)

Schöne Ackerei...Respekt. Ich pers. bin mit meinem ersten Teich fertig und will auch erstmal keinen zweiten mehr bauen.
Nur so ein bisschen Bastelei im Filterkeller..
Aber wer weiß- wenn die Kinder mal.....zumindest sind sie infiziert.

Zu Deiner Vermörtelung: 
Habt ihr die Putzwände alles "Spritzrauh" gelassen oder glatt gezogen??
Bei mir habe ich alles- bis auf die oberste Stufe- mit der Glätkelle schön glatt und hautfreundlich abgezogen.

Ist dieser Beton mit Trasszment- wegen der Kalkausblühungen.
Selbst NG hat da nach Jahrzehnten der Weißzementempfehlung wohl gelernt und ihr Fertigmörtel hat Trass drin...

Mit den Folienflanschen und Schiebern hast Du Dich ja schon ein Stück von NaturaGart- ZST Kiste weg- und weiterentwickelt!

Wo geht denn der einzelne Folienflansch im FT weiter???


----------



## thias (29. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,

die Wände habe ich spritzrauh gelassen. Nach meinem Empfinden sieht das natürlicher aus. Die belassene Oberfläche ist aber relativ glatt. Es kommen ja noch jede Menge "Einbauten" rein, also Pflanzbereiche, Steingruppen usw. Was ich dieses Mal auf jeden Fall machen werde, ist, dass ich auf den Terrassen eine kleine Aufkantung maure bzw. mit Mörtel forme. Das Substrat soll oben bleiben. Bei meinem alten Teich ist mittlerweile alles nach unten gerutscht und verstopft die Bodeneinläufe. Nächstes Jahr werde ich dort auch sanieren...

Um den Zement habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie Gedanken gemacht und auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. In meinem alten Teich ist noch meine "erste" Wasserfüllung drin. Das Wasser ist bei uns sehr weich und Regenwasser hat eh keinen Kalk. Kalkausblühungen habe ich noch nie gesehen. Und wenn schon, in einem Naturteich ist das Natur .
Ich packe sogar noch Kalksteine und Kalksplitt in den Filter rein, um etwas mehr Kalkgehalt zu bekommen. Vielleicht ist das auch das Geheimnis für klares Wasser . Die Seen in Kalksteinkarstgebieten sind immer glasklar...

Mein Sammelschacht ist der Filtergraben. Wozu brauch man noch einen? Am Ende der 3 Rohre ist im Filterteich jeweils ein Absperrschieber.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Dez. 2015)

Ja die ZST Kiste braucht man eigentlich nicht, dafür lieber größere Absperrschieber.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Dez. 2015)

Mein Reden seit Jahren- auch im NG Forum
Zumal die 50mm Schieber eine Engstelle sind bei dickeren Saugschläuchen- macht keinen Sinn....nur Umsatz.

Bei den letzten Bildern sieht man meine unabänderliche Bausünde:
mit 3 x KG110 in ein KG125 und dann zum Filterkeller...mein Engpaß...aber nicht soooo schlimm wie KG110 Saugleitungen und 50mm Schieber...
Aber jetzt weiter mit Bildern von thias....
Und noch eine Frage- womit hast Du diesmal die Holzdielen befestigt- ich erinnere mich noch an den ersten Teich, wo Du die Dielen umgedreht hast und die Balken von unten gegengeschraubt hast und dann den fertigen Lattenrost umgedreht und hingelegt.
Habe ich all die Jahre nicht vergessen die Idee.
Bei mir bin ich zuletzt bei Sihga Dielenfix hängengeblieben! Top System- keine Schrauben von oben durchs Holz.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0URiVYblTKk_


----------



## thias (30. Dez. 2015)

... du hast ja richtige Klärwerksverrohrung ... .
Mein Motto war so einfach wie möglich. Was ich damals nicht wusste war, dass es 110er Schieber gibt und das sogar preisgünstiger als die Minidinger bei NG. Die Grobablagerung ist bei mir also der erste Meter im Filterteich. Danach kommt die Pflanzenwand und dann der Kiesfilter. Das hat sich bei mir im alten Teich sehr gut so eingestellt. Mein Hauptproblem im alten Teich ist, dass das Kies- Substrat auf den Grund gewandert ist und dort sich  Unterwasserpflanzen. bilden. Wenn die sich dann in die Rohre reinsaugen war´s das.
Die Lärchendielen habe ich diesmal ganz konventionell von oben verschraubt. Das wäre mir zum Umdrehen zu groß und zu schwer geworden. Mittlerweile gibt es auch sehr schöne Dielenschrauben (Linsensenkkopf, Torx, selbstbohrend). Der Kopf ist so klein, dass man ihn kaum noch sieht. Auch habe ich nicht festgestellt, dass es dort schneller faulen würde.
Was ich bei solchen Systemen wie Dielenfix als Problem sehe, ist dass sich Bretter in Feuchtigkeit und einseitigem Trocknen verziehen. Die Bleche halten das nicht unten. Da sehe ich lieber die kleinen Köpfe der 5x60er Schrauben, als über verzogene Bretter zu stolpern.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Dez. 2015)

Die Dielenfix sind praktisch kleine U- Profile aus Edelstahl und werden immer nur an einer Seite der Bretter in die Unterkonstruktion geschraubt.
Die andere Seite wird unter das vorher angeschraubte Brett nur runtergesteckt. HÄlt super! Bei mir hat sich da nichts verzogen.
Bei kurzen Brettern von 1,5m ist das sowieso nicht so schlimm.
Bei 3m langen Brettern  z.b. wird es mit dem Verzug und Verdrehen manchmal etwas schlimmer,

Mit den 110er Schiebern- die kosten ab ca. 30 Euro das Stück. Plus einen Flansch- ca. 10 Euro macht 40 Euro.
MAl 3 sind 120 Euro für 3 Saugstellen. Ohne Engpaß und jederzeit erreichbar und der Schieber auf der FT- Seite immer leicht austauschbar.
Und bei mir habe ich auf beiden Seiten des Dammes Abzweige zum Rohre reinigen mit eingebaut. Davon sieht man jetzt nur noch die Deckel.
Das hat sich bereits bei einer Skimmerleitung bewährt- Eichenlaub.....

Falls Deine Schieber noch nicht angebaut sind- klebe auf der FT-Seite ein Stück KG110 ein und ebenfalls in den Schieber ein Stück KG 110.
Verbinden kannst Du mit Flexmuffen für KG 110. Zu finden bei HANAKO- Koi (3 Stück-Set) oder pvc-welt.

Es ist mir immernoch unverständlich, was NG ihren Kunden verkauft....es passt einfach alles nicht- Pumpleistung- Rohrdurchmesser- Engpässe-vor allem von der hydraulischen Seite gesehen...

Schade- ich hatte gehofft, das Du auch die Saugrohre in einen Filterkeller leitest und dort Dir alle Möglichkeiten offen gelassen hättest.
Z. B. mit einem Luftheber pumpen- effektiver kann man kein Wasser umwälzen.
Eigenentwicklung und Bau eines TF/EBF und Steuerung wäre ja für Dich nicht ganz so schlimm geworden. Muss aber nicht sein.
Reiner Naturteich mit Teich- Saugrohre- Filterkeller- LH- FT- Teich läuft auch.

Auch das mit dem LH watscht NG ab mit dem Hinweis, das LH an 99% ihrer Teiche nicht funktionieren...ab...warum wohl...Engpässe und gepumpte Filtersysteme....

Aber egal- Du hast Deine guten regionalen (weiches Wasser) Erfahrungen mit dem 1. Teich und so wird es bei m2. auch klappen!!
Wenn Du den 2. Teich sanierst- berichte einmal von dem Zustand des Kiesfilters und wie verschlammt er war.
Dazu gibt es noch wenig Berichte.

Dankeschön und einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Falls Deine Schieber noch nicht angebaut sind- klebe auf der FT-Seite ein Stück KG110 ein und ebenfalls in den Schieber ein Stück KG 110.
> Verbinden kannst Du mit Flexmuffen für KG 110. Zu finden bei HANAKO- Koi (3 Stück-Set) oder pvc-welt.


... genau so ähnlich habe ich das auch gemacht . Wenn ich will, kann ich die Rohre weiter legen.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schade- ich hatte gehofft, das Du auch die Saugrohre in einen Filterkeller leitest und dort Dir alle Möglichkeiten offen gelassen hättest.
> Z. B. mit einem Luftheber pumpen- effektiver kann man kein Wasser umwälzen.
> Eigenentwicklung und Bau eines TF/EBF und Steuerung wäre ja für Dich nicht ganz so schlimm geworden. Muss aber nicht sein.
> Reiner Naturteich mit Teich- Saugrohre- Filterkeller- LH- FT- Teich läuft auch.


So ganz kapiert habe ich den Filterkeller nicht. Ich versuche das Wasser von den Bodeneinläufen möglichst unaufgeregt und ruhig mit dem Mulm in den Filtergraben zu bekommen. Dort fängt er sofort nach dem Einlauf an zu klären.
Die Pumpe habe ich erst am Ende des Filtergrabens nach dem Kiesfilter. Dort pumpe ich nur klares Wasser zurück in den Teich mit einer 24V Pumpe. Da könnte ich sicher auch einen LH einsetzen. Aber die Pumpe braucht auch nur 50 W. Ein LH ist sicher sehr interessant, aber doch ne ganze Menge Bastelei, wo mir die Zeit fehlt. Auch hat meine Pumpe 2 Saugstellen, einmal Kiesfilter und einmal direkt Filtergraben.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2015)

Hallo!

Ich betreibe meinen Schwimmteich auch mit Filtergraben und zwei   24 V Pumpen a 6500l/h. Die Pumpen sitzen am Ende des Filtergrabens in NG Pumpenschächten. Ich habe vor den Pumpenschächten einen kleinen Kiesfilter angelegt, in dem ich 4  1m lange Vorfilter habe. Funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut. Was mich interessieren würde, wenn du 2 Saugstellen hast, eine im FG und eine im Kiesbett hast du durch den Widerstand des Kiesbett  unterschiedliche Wassermengen an den Saugstellen. Wie hast du das geregelt? Denn Saugseitig sollte man ja nicht drosseln.

Anbei Bilder des Kiesbett mit Vorfiltern


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Roland, ich habe es ähnlich gemacht wie du, nur nicht so perfekt durchgestylt 
Ich denke wenn der Drainschlauch lang genug ist, ist da auch nicht so ein großer Widerstand. Allerdings habe ich eine größere Kiesschicht (ca. 2x3x0,6 m). Ich habe nur eine Pumpe mit 6000 l/h, aber mit 2 Saugstellen. Kontrollieren kann ich das schlecht, wie viel Wasser jeweils gezogen wird.
Im letzten Sommer hatte ich etwas im Filtergraben gerodet (nach 8 Jahren):
Der Kiesfilter hat sich nicht zugesetzt, keine Spur von Mulm oder zersetztes Material. Die Pflanzen ließen sich problemlos raus ziehen (weiße Wurzeln). Von daher nehme ich an, dass er funktioniert und durchströmt wird. Wenn ich die Pumpe ausschalte, wird das Wasser nach ein paar Wochen sichtbar trüber und beim Einschalten klärt es sich wieder.

Aber ich finde es toll was hier im Forum alles für Lösungen erarbeitet und getestet werden.
Das war vor 9 Jahren noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2015)

Das Ansaugen im Kiesbett habe ich im NG Park gesehen, man hat mir dort versichert das der Teich seit 6 Jahren ohne  Reinigung des Kies problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

Nun aber etwas weiter im Text von meinem Bautagebuch:
Ich widme mich einer anderen Baustelle.

*31. Oktober 2015*

Für die Garage haben wir uns was ganz feines ausgedacht. Ein richtiger Fachwerkverbund mit Holznägeln.
So etwas kann man im Internet bestellen. Der Zusammenbau war dann so etwas wie Lego für Große. Das Gründach ist drauf und jetzt muss „nur“ noch das Fachwerk mit Klinkern ausgemauert werden. Nächstes Jahr will ich ja auch noch etwas zu tun haben…

So schnell geht der Aufbau:




_View: https://youtu.be/X-5xvNxtQzU_


Aber wieder der Reihe nach.
So ein Fachwerkhaus kann man sich nach seinen Wünschen konstruieren und eine Firma fertigt daraus die Werkspläne. Das sind keine Baumarktlatten, sondern richtige Balken 140 mm. Wenn man dann die Zeichnung abgesegnet hat wir das Holz innerhalb kurzer Zeit von einem Abbundwerk geliefert. Durch die CNC-Fertigung und CAD-Zeichnungen ist alles absolut passgenau. Das ganze ist sogar bezahlbar.

Man bekommt als ein paar Bündel mit Holz.
 
Dieses ist noch gehobelt roh. Da die Garage so einen Touch von alter Scheune haben soll, werden die Balken gebürstet. Anschließend werden sie mit leicht eingefärbten Leinöl grundiert.
 
Nun geht es an den Aufbau. Die Balken sind nummeriert und müssen erst mal sortiert werden.
 
Dann versucht man ein System und die Technik heraus zu bekommen und dann geht es richtig los. An die Zapfen muss man ein kleine Fase anschleifen und dann bekommt man sie auch in die Löcher.
 
Wir haben an einem Samstag wirklich nur zu zweit gearbeitet…
       
… und am Abend standen die Wände.
 
Zusammengehalten wird alles mit Holznägeln…


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*07. November 2015*
Der Firstbalken kommt aber erst eine Woche später drauf. Dafür sind noch ein paar Helfer nötig.
 
Dann geht es an die Dachschalung. Das sind nun schon schöne finish-Arbeiten und machen richtig Spaß.
     
An den Rändern werden noch Ortgangbretter hoch gezogen als Vorbereitung für das Gründach (etwa 100 mm Substrat).
   
Das ist mal die Morgensonne. Früh lässt es sich manchmal besser arbeiten…
 
… und die Aussicht genießen. Schade, dass das Fachwerk noch mit Klinkern ausgemauert wird.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*14. November 2015*
Auf das Dach kommt noch Teichfolie mit 1000er Vlies und anschließend Granulat für das Gründach.
 
Und dann wird auch noch gepflanzt, extensiv und ein paar kleine Kiefern und Gräser.
     
Fenster und Tor werden auch noch eingebaut. Die Fenster stammen aus über hundert Jahre alten Abrisshäusern.
Das Tor habe ich selber gezimmert. Insgesamt sieht die Baustelle schon fast aufgeräumt aus…


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

… aber es gibt noch Nebenschauplätze.

*01. Oktober 2015*

*Der Wärmespeicher*
Eigentlich ist das eine ganz andere Baustelle, sozusagen der Zukunft vor gegriffen.
Irgendwann will ich die Heizung so umbauen, dass ich nur mit eigen erzeugter Energie auskomme. Dazu möchte ich auf der Dachsüdseite Hybridmodule installieren, also Solar und PV-Module kombiniert. Die PV-Module werden gekühlt und bekommen dadurch einen höheren Wirkungsgrad. Die gewonnene Wärme soll für die Heizung verwendet werden. Wenn im Winter die Infrarotstrahlung für die notwendige Vorlauftemperatur nicht ausreicht, wird mit einer Wasser/Wasser-Wärmepumpe nachgeheizt. Die elektrische Energie dazu kommt von der PV-Anlage. Die vorhandene Gastherme ist dann nur noch für die Angst. Die überschüssige Wärme von der PV-Kühlung wird in einem 2 m³ Pufferspeicher zwischengelagert, um auch nachts heizen zu können. Wenn darüber hinaus noch Wärme übrig ist, habe ich Leerrohre zum Teich verlegt, den ich damit auch heizen kann. Es kann auch möglich sein, dass aus dem Teich Wärme für die Wärmepumpe entzogen wird. Aber das ist alles noch Zukunftsmusik.
Da nun einmal ein Bagger da war, wollte ich im Garten gleich den Pufferspeicher versenken.
 
Das Loch wurde 3 m tief gegraben.
 
… und Betonringe mit 1, 5 m Durchmesser eingesetzt.
 
Am Pufferspeicher sind alle Rohre nach oben geführt und Sensoren angebracht, damit man ihn schichtweise beladen kann.
 
Der große Moment:
   
Alles ist verpackt. 2 m³ Polystyrolgranulat bilden eine 200 mm starke Dämmung. Als Abdeckung soll später eine kleine Holzterrasse drauf.
 
Das Leerrohr geht in den Teich. Dort kommt mal der Wärmetauscher hin, der von der Umwälzpumpe umspült wird.
 
Auch der restliche Garten wird elektrifiziert .


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*05. Dezember 2015*

*Die Havarie*
Nach einem staubtrockenen Sommer ist es ja nur normal, dass es im Herbst wieder regnet. Wir saßen im Wohnzimmer als es draußen polterte. Das ist aber bei dem Sturm bei uns recht normal. Am nächsten morgen inspizierte ich den Garten, denn er war weiß. Bei Temperaturen von 10°C schwer möglich… Dann sah ich die Bescherung. Der 400 kg schwere Pufferspeicher schaute einen halben Meter aus der Erde raus. Hier war etwas „explodiert“.
 
Das kann nur Wasser sein. Der Behälter ist wie ein Ball unter Wasser nach oben „geploppt“
 
Ein Flaschenzug wir installiert und die ganze Bescherung nach oben gezogen. Tatsächlich, die Betonringe stehen unter Wasser.
 
Also erst mal ausgepumpt… nur wo kommt das Wasser plötzlich her? Die Grube war vorher staubtrocken.
 
Ich habe die Zisterne daneben in Verdacht. Der Wasserspiegel des Auslaufes liegt durch den neuen Teich nun höher und wahrscheinlich läuft sie über.
 
*1. Versuch.* Also Rohre nach oben gezogen und Zisterne tot gelegt (hab genug Wasser in den Teichen) und wieder zugebuddelt.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*08. Dezember 2015*
Der nächste Regen kam und das Wasser stieg wieder in den Betonringen… Wahrscheinlich hat die Zisterne eine weiteren Zulauf??? Bagger geholt und tiefer gegraben.

 
*2. Versuch* und Rohre neu verlegt neben der Zisterne.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*17. Dezember 2015*

Der nächste Regen kam und das Wasser stieg wieder … Wahrscheinlich sind die KG-Rohre noch irgendwo anders defekt, ganz weit unter dem Haus.
* 3. Versuch.* Alle Regen-Abflüsse einschließlich Überlauf vom oberen Teich völlig neu verlegt. Zum Glück habe ich einen Sohn, der kräftig mit zupacken kann…
     
Bist jetzt ist das Wasser nicht mehr gestiegen… Das eingesammelte Polystyrolgranulat kommt aber erst im Frühjahr wieder rein.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*19. Dezember 2015*
Nachdem die Katastrophen nun hoffentlich beseitigt sind, kann man sich wieder den schönen Arbeiten widmen.
Die Terrasse ist schnell gebaut und um die Stimmung anzuheben wird auch gleich die Beleuchtung installiert.
 
Im Teich hat sich nun auch schon einiges Wasser angesammelt.
 
… und es geht auf Weihnachten zu…


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*30. Dezember 2015*

Das mit dem Wetter ist schon eigenartig. Zwischen den Feiertagen konnte ich wieder am Teich bauen. Die Temperaturen lagen fas im zweistelligen Bereich.
Also habe ich mich an einige Arbeiten ran getraut:

Die Hauptarbeiten vor den Feiertagen waren erste Uferrandbefestigungen. Um den Teich überall sicher umrunden zu können, wurden Steine, mehr oder weniger groß auf gemauert.
 
Zum Mauern verwende ich den gleichen leicht eingefärbten Spritzbeton.
 
In einigen Bereichen schließt sich dahinter Rasen an. Man glaubt es nicht, ich habe auf einem Stück Ende Dezember noch Rasen gesät. Mal sehen, ob er in Frühjahr aufgeht…
 
Der neue Einlauf von der Dachentwässerung und der Überlauf vom oberen Teich müssen auch noch kaschiert werden.
 
Langsam komme ich mit dem Uferrand voran. Noch müssen aber die Terrassen bebaut werden, um Substrat zu halten.
   
Jetzt wurde es nachts doch etwas kälter und an Betonarbeiten habe ich mich nicht mehr ran getraut.
 
An den Terrassendielen habe ich an den Stirnflächen Teichfolie angetackert, um bei dem Übergang zum Weg und Beet Feuchtigkeit fern zu halten.
Das Gleiche gilt auch für den Übergangsbereich zur Garage, wo ich noch ein schmales Hochbeet hinsetzen möchte.
 
Am Heiligabend haben wir uns gegenseitig beschenkt … mit altem Plunder. Zufällig sind wir auf diese schöne Karre und eine Schnitzbank gestoßen.
   
Wenn noch etwas mehr Wasser im Teich wäre, würde es schon fast fertig aussehen. Das ist nur Regenwasser.
   
Nun traue ich mich nur noch an Trockenmauerarbeiten. Hier entsteht eine Kräuterspirale, die direkt im Teich mündet.
 
Am Jahresende sieht meine Baustelle nun so aus:


----------



## wander-falke (31. Dez. 2015)

..einfach nur toll.



thias schrieb:


> … und die Aussicht genießen. Schade, dass das Fachwerk noch mit Klinkern ausgemauert wird.


... und wenn du zur Sicherung der Aussicht die Fachung mit Glas zumachst? .....  so ähnlich wie ein HUF Haus?

Oder würde es mit den alten Fenstern den alten Charakter verderben?


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2015)

Hallo!

Ich will dir keine Angst machen, aber das Einbringen des Pufferspeichers in die Betonröhre war wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee. Ich denke bei dem Pufferspeicher wird es sich um einen Stahlbehälter mit 4 - 5 mm Wandstärke handeln. Durch Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich wird Nässe durch das Polystyrolgranulat zum Speicher gelangen und Korrosion in Gang setzen. Das kannst du nicht vermeiden, ich gebe dem Speicher keine 10 Jahre. Es sei denn er wäre aus Edelstahl.

Ich schreibe hier nicht von ungefähr, ich komme aus dem Heizungsgeschäft und habe ähnliches schon öfter erlebt.

Wenn noch irgendwelche bauliche Maßnahmen/Änderungen möglich sind  dann du es.

Soll keine  Belehrung sondern ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag sein.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Roland, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich denke aber nicht, dass er mir wegrosten wird. Er ist zwar nur Pulverbeschichtet, aber durch das Erdreich wird keine Feuchtigkeit eindringen, weil es dort sehr trocken ist (überdacht) und durch die Betonringe (Zisterne) kein Wasser durchkommt. Ich hatte nur ein Loch in den Boden gebohrt, damit falls doch oben welches reinläuft es unten wieder raus kann. (das es nun unten rein gelaufen ist, ist ein anderes Thema). Weiterhin wird der Behälter immer wärmer sein als das Umfeld, es also dort keinen Taupunkt geben wird. Der Taupunkt ist am Beton und dort kann das Wasser ablaufen.
 
Insgesamt bin ich aber froh die Havarie rechtzeitig gemerkt zuhaben. Wenn im Speicher schon Wasser drin gewesen wäre, hätte ich es nicht gemerkt. Ich werde aber ein KG Rohr mit reinstecken, um den "Wasserstand" in der Zisterne kontrollieren zu können. Der sollte nun aber auf 0 bleiben.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> ... und wenn du zur Sicherung der Aussicht die Fachung mit Glas zumachst? .....  so ähnlich wie ein HUF Haus?
> 
> Oder würde es mit den alten Fenstern den alten Charakter verderben?



Hallo Andreas, so ein Huf-Haus ist schon toll . Ich hatte mich damals für ein Platz-Haus entschieden, nicht ganz so offen. Die Garage soll aber eine Scheune bleiben. Ich brauche ja nur ein paar Meter raus zu gehen oder kann aus dem Haus den Ausblick genießen. Mir war er nur aufgefallen, da vorher alles zugewachsen war. Es macht es aber übrigens spannend, wenn man nie alles auf einmal sieht...


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2015)

thias schrieb:


> So ganz kapiert habe ich den Filterkeller nicht. Ich versuche das Wasser von den Bodeneinläufen möglichst unaufgeregt und ruhig mit dem Mulm in den Filtergraben zu bekommen. Dort fängt er sofort nach dem Einlauf an zu klären.
> Die Pumpe habe ich erst am Ende des Filtergrabens nach dem Kiesfilter. Dort pumpe ich nur klares Wasser zurück in den Teich mit einer 24V Pumpe. Da könnte ich sicher auch einen LH einsetzen. Aber die Pumpe braucht auch nur 50 W. Ein LH ist sicher sehr interessant, aber doch ne ganze Menge Bastelei, wo mir die Zeit fehlt. Auch hat meine Pumpe 2 Saugstellen, einmal Kiesfilter und einmal direkt Filtergraben.


Das sind zwei verschiedene Filtergedanken die da hinter stehen. Du Filters mit dem Filtergraben. Der Schmutz setzt sich im Filtergraben ab. Wird zum Teil als Sediment da bleiben und zum Teil von den Pflanzen verarbeitet. Beim abschneiden und entsorgen der Pflanzen wird somit etwas der Schmutzfrachten entfernt. Alle paar Jahre wirst du den Filtergraben mal vom Sediment frei schaufeln müssen. Der Schmutz im System muss irgend wann raus. Wenn man das will ist es OK.

Mit Filterkeller ist ein anderes Prinzip. Das dreckige Wasser wird mechanisch gereinigt (Filtersieb / Trommelfilter / Endlosbandfilter / Bürsten / Schwämme oder irgend so was)  und alle paar Tage oder Wochen werden die Filtermedien gereinigt. Bzw die Filtermedien werden automatisch mit Wasserspülung gesäubert und der Schmutz wird so aus dem System gebracht. Zumeist wird dann noch ein irgendwie gearteter Biologischer Filter dahinter geschaltet (Helex / Filtergraben / Bodenfilter etc) 
Prinzipiell dient der Filterkeller nur dafür das das Wasser auf einem Niveau bleibt und nicht nach oben gepumpt werden muss. Das Hochpumpen vergeudet Energie die kein Mensch braucht, wenn die Filterung auf nahezu Teichniveau genauso gut möglich ist. Dann kann man mit Lufthebern arbeiten, welche nur einen geringen Stromverbrauch haben. 

Was besser ist kann jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich denke bei einer hohen Schmutzfracht wird ein mechanischer Filter einem Filtergraben überlegen sein.


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

ah ja, ok. Vielen Dank. Das wäre mir aber zu viel Arbeit den Filter immer zu reinigen. Ich habe in den fast 9 Jahren noch nie Sediment raus schaufeln müssen. Bei mir wird alles "verwachsen". Im Frühjahr schneide ich eine Menge Grünzeug zurück und hole auch manche Wurzeln raus. Das sin dann ein paar Schubkarren voll. Aber sonst mach ich das ganze Jahr nichts am Teich. Ist also eine Philosophiefrage, hab gesehen, dass es etliche Threads dazu gibt...


----------



## thias (31. Dez. 2015)

*31. Dezember ... 
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...*

... das gewinnt heute eine ganz besondere Bedeutung - Eisregen pur​


----------



## wander-falke (31. Dez. 2015)

... und bei uns die letzten Sonnenstrahlen für 2015 bei +8°


. 
guten Rutsch


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2015)

thias schrieb:


> ah ja, ok. Vielen Dank. Das wäre mir aber zu viel Arbeit den Filter immer zu reinigen. Ich habe in den fast 9 Jahren noch nie Sediment raus schaufeln müssen. Bei mir wird alles "verwachsen". Im Frühjahr schneide ich eine Menge Grünzeug zurück und hole auch manche Wurzeln raus. Das sin dann ein paar Schubkarren voll. Aber sonst mach ich das ganze Jahr nichts am Teich. Ist also eine Philosophiefrage, hab gesehen, dass es etliche Threads dazu gibt...


Bei einem vollem Koi Teich mit entsprechend vielen Fischen wird man aber ohne mechanische Filterung nicht Glücklich bzw. bekommt man kein klares Wasser. Die Schmutzfracht wird einfach zu hoch. 

Guten Rutsch und mach weiter mit deiner Teichdoku. Ist echt was schönes was du da hin stellst.


----------



## thias (17. Jan. 2016)

…es war zwar ein eisiger, aber schöner Silvesterabend mit Freunden…


----------



## thias (17. Jan. 2016)

*17. Januar 2016*
An den ersten Januartagen war es noch recht warm und natürlich habe ich etwas weiter gearbeitet. Meine restlichen Kalksteine habe ich in der Trockenmauer verarbeitet und am Teichrand konnte ich etwas weiter basteln.
Nun kam aber doch der Winter und alles ist unter einer weißen Decke versteckt.


----------



## thias (23. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn noch irgendwelche bauliche Maßnahmen/Änderungen möglich sind  dann du es.
> Soll keine  Belehrung sondern ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag sein.





thias schrieb:


> Hallo Roland, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich denke aber nicht, dass er mir wegrosten wird. Er ist zwar nur Pulverbeschichtet, aber durch das Erdreich wird keine Feuchtigkeit eindringen, weil es dort sehr trocken ist (überdacht) und durch die Betonringe (Zisterne) kein Wasser durchkommt. Ich hatte nur ein Loch in den Boden gebohrt, damit falls doch oben welches reinläuft es unten wieder raus kann. (das es nun unten rein gelaufen ist, ist ein anderes Thema). ..



Nun habe ich doch gemerkt, dass bei dem Starkregen zu Weihnachten wieder ein paar cm Wasser in die Zisterne gelaufen sind. Das ist nicht gut. Das versickert zwar wieder aber sollte nicht sein.
Nun werde ich den Behälter wohl in eine "Tüte" stecken.
Was meint ihr, kann man aus 0,6 mm PVC-Folie so etwas schweißen? Durchmesser 1,4 m, (4,5x4m), einfach eine Längsnaht und unten eine Quernaht... mit Quellschweißmittel.
am Boden sind dann eben Falten... Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Das mit der Tüte ist erstmal keine schlechte Idee, ich würde die Tüte unten offen lassen und auch oben ein paar Löcher lassen damit die Luftfeuchtigkeit heraus kann.Wenn nämlich der Isoliermantel feucht wird verliert er seine Dämmeigenschaft. Wenn du noch etwas Platz hast, dann versuche vielleicht ein Gestell in den Schacht zu bauen und die Folie kannst du drüber stülpen. Dann wäre etwas Platz zwischen Folie und Behälter und die Luft könnte besser zirkulieren.


----------



## thias (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

nun habe ich lange nichts von mir hören lassen, das lag daran, dass ich fleißig gearbeitet habe.
Ein erstes Ergebnis ist jetzt aber erkennbar- neuer Schwimmteich und Scheune sind fast fertig. Nun muss nur noch alles gut einwachsen...
       
   
Wenn Interesse besteht und ich Zeit finde kann ich das Tagebuch ja noch fortführen... Das sind auch nur ein paar schnelle Handybilder...


----------



## Teich4You (27. Mai 2016)

Ja heftig gut!
Immer Bilder posten und Tagebuch führen. Ich klaue immer gerne Ideen! 
Ist der Gehweg aus Beton? Sieht fast so aus.
Stil Bauerngarten? Hat aber was!


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thias,

Chapeau! ich bin paff, die Scheune und Umfeld ist ja klasse geworden. Das ausgemauerte Fachwerk einfach nur


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

thias schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht und ich Zeit finde kann ich das Tagebuch ja noch fortführen...


na auf jeden Fall musst du das machen


----------



## thias (27. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist der Gehweg aus Beton? Sieht fast so aus.



Das ist eine wassergebundene Decke, gemahlender Granit. Das wird bei Feuchtigkeit sehr fest, ist aber wasserdurchlässig und sieht sehr naturnah aus.


----------



## Bonnya (2. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Thias, 
ich bewundere schon lange Deinen Schwimmteichbau (erster Teich) und finde, das ist der absolut schönste Schwimmteich, den ich je gesehen habe. Und die Wasserklarheit ist phänomenal.
Wir haben leider hier in Ungarn viel härteres Wasser und ich denke so wie bei Dir wird es bei uns sicher nicht werden. Aber wir wollen versuchen, Vieles zu übernehmen, was Du gemacht hast. Unser Teich soll größer werden, so ca. 16 x 20 m plus Filtergraben. Also mehr Material. Meine Frage nun, kann man statt der Verbundfolie, die vermörtelt wird, auch Teichvlies oder Geovlies verwenden? Kann  man diese auch ankleben auf der Folie? Du hast doch bei dem Teich den Boden mit Vlies belegt, oder?
Die Verbundmatte bei benötigten 550 qm wäre uns einfach zu teuer. Die Teichfolie werden wir wahrscheinlich auch hier in Ungarn kaufen. Günstiger und weniger Transportkosten. Wir haben die Naturagart Planung und Mappen gekauft. Wo wir letztendlich das Material kaufen, werden wir noch eruieren. 
Wir wollten erst gar nicht vermörteln und nur Ufermatten am Rand verwenden, da wir alles auf einen Berg raufkarren müssen und unser kleiner Traktor mit Anhänger nur jeweils ca. 400 kg schafft. Aber Deine Teichbilder haben uns nun so beeindruckt, dass wir alles nochmal überdenken wollen. Die schwere Teichfolie müssen wir sowieso mit einem großen Traktor raufschaffen lassen, das war schon klar, aber den Rest müssen wir selber machen mit unseren Gerätschaften, falls wir uns doch zum vermörteln durchringen.
Noch eine Frage: Wie hast Du die Saugsperre genau ausgeführt? Man sieht soviel Kies und Steine und Bepflanzungen am Teichrand und man sieht keine Ufermatte.
Ich finde Deinen Teichrand viel schöner und natürlicher als wenn  man Schalungssteine ( wenn auch verblendet) am Rand hat und dort die Saugsperre macht. Dein Ufer sieht aus wie ein Bergsee. Und der Bach ist der Oberhammer.
Hat sich der abfallende mit Kies bepappte Einstieg am Teichrand bewährt? Oder rutscht das später ab oder ist zu scharfkantig, dass man barfuß reingehen kann? Wir haben vor, die Ansaugstellen im Teich mit runden Bodenabsaugungen wie bei Koiteichen zu machen.
LG Sylvia


----------

